#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-11
<Lyon_> Hey, is there any way to enable a mono sound output?
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: and if you don't get help here either, you may want to try ##linux
<craig__> hi there. i'
<Lyon_> alright
<craig__> opps. i have an hp laptop (with strange keybd layout :D) and i'm trying to get the wifi to work. it seems to have a broadcom that is particularly troublesome...there's a lot about it on the net ... but all the instructions assume that i will get some identifying info about my hard ware from the lspci command.
<craig__> ...instead, i see no entry for wireless controllers of any sort!
<Lyon_> <sauvin> Lyon_: You are not in ##linux. Please see the topic or visit us in ##linux-ops. The folks in #freenode may also be able to help. The ops in here are the only ones in this channel who can see what you say. This is an automated message; I am not necessarily awake.
<Lyon_> so much for that
<craig__> huh?
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: oh right
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: I guess your not registered on the network?
<Lyon_> no
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: ok some channels you need to be registerd on the network first to be able to use, that being one of them
<craig__> yeah no nick, just installed this stuff. sort of rushing through the steps.
<craig__> if you mean me, that is.
<sebsebseb> craig__: nope I meant Lyon_
<craig__> oh
<sebsebseb> !register | Lyon_
<ubot2> Lyon_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: try your question again in #ubuntu,  I see someone there now, that  may be able to help you
<craig__> anyway my question is: is there anything i can do to make ubuntu acknowledge my hardware? or does this mean that my hardware is maybe physically fried?
<sebsebseb> !details | craig__
<ubot2> craig__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<craig__> yes. i'm running lucid, but have done core updates today, so i think my core is more like 10.10. my laptop is an HP Pavillion dv9205us; I infer from HP's always hard-to-sift support site that my wireless chipset is Broadcom 4322. I have no wireless, and the computer seems in all ways unawares of the wireless hardware.
<aveilleux> the HP dv series always has problems with Ubuntu...
<craig__> i've found a few related threads and have attempted to pursue them. they usually start with using lspci to get my exact chipset model number. but when i run lspci, i don't see any at all.
<craig__> aveilleux: works like a charm in every other way. litterally installed it while napping
<aveilleux> craig__: I know, it's always one thing. My ex's dv6000 had an issue with the video chipset.
<craig__> yep. did you get it sorted?
<aveilleux> craig__: The video, yes.
<craig__> good. i'll take that as a positive omen.
<craig__> the ironic thing is that the reason i installed ubuntu now is that the wifi broke in vista. i figured it was easier to install ubuntu than to fix wireless drivers. now i'm wondering if maybe the hardware fried.
<sebsebseb> !version | craig__
<ubot2> craig__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<aveilleux> That's not what he wants, sebsebseb
<aveilleux> craig__: If it doesn't work in two different OSs, then it's probably the hardware
<sebsebseb> aveilleux:  yeah I guess not, but sounded like he had maybe upgraded to 10.10
<aveilleux> craig__: Though to be fair, upgrading to ubuntu from Vista fixed my ex's DV drive :P
<aveilleux> DVD8
<craig__> well thanks for the trick aveilleux. so it's 10.04 yet. i know it's odd that the wifi was nix on two OSs, but i had figured it was fixable in vista, and since so many folks had problems with broadcom in ubuntu, well i figured it wasn't fried.
<craig__> but now that i've tried many things and can't even see it.... starting to wonder.
<craig__> any suggestions?
<aveilleux> craig__: You can replace the wifi cards on most modern laptops.
<craig__> replace? i figured it was on the motherboard, no?
<craig__> i don't have any of the original paperwork for the computer, but maybe i can find a diagram on google. god knows that hp won't provide one.
<aveilleux> craig__: There's probably a door on the bottom of the machine
<craig__> yeah i can't mess with it just now, because that's the machine i'm using!
<craig__> but i also don't want to order replacement parts for a computer that should IMO never have been purchased in the first place, on pure speculation that the thing's fried. also, i doubt i could replace it with a different wifi, could i???
<aveilleux> craig__: Uh, almost all modern laptops I've seen can swap out the wireless cards. It's a standard slot.
<craig__> i'm sure the slot is standard. if all cards were the same, however, ubuntu would probably have accepted mine.
<aveilleux> craig__: The ccard is probably dead.
<craig__> why do you think? is that what it means when lspci doesn't show it?
<aveilleux> craig__: That, and the fact that it failed to work on both OSs
<craig__> if i had known i would have fixed it in vista first.
<craig__> just to generate more data
<craig__> there's a lot of stuff like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/ that basically says this hardware is unusual in that (for IP reasons) i have to manually download and install the firmware before i can play drivers.
<craig__> of course, i've tried to do that, and failed. my point is just that it's exceptional. yes, it could be fried. but my firmware installation could also be friend, and the hardware's fine.
<harrisonk> this is an offtopic question: the site w3schools.com I find to be a good place to learn about html especialy the fact that you can find out what a <tag> does ie. <div> is there anything like that for python?
<aveilleux> harrisonk_away: Yes
<aveilleux> karrisonk_away: Whoops. Not the question you were asking. I believe there's a good Python reference on the project homepage
<brandon_1> Just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 netbook edition, can I change the new unity interface back to the old one?
<brandon_1> by old one I mean the unity interface that was used on 10.04
<stlsaint> brandon_1: sorry, im unfamiliar with UNR
<brandon_1> yes me as well
<brandon_1> I'm finding it extremely difficult to use
<stlsaint> ubuntu in general or just UNR?
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592796
<duanedesign> there was a thread on the forums about that^
<brandon_1> well specifically UNR and the newest unity interface
<duanedesign> brandon_1: when the login screen is displayed in the bottom bar, a menu will say ubuntu netbook edition - click on this and it will display the available sessions
<duanedesign> not sure if there is an option for what you want, but worth looking.
<brandon_1> thanks for the forum link, from a quick glance that's what i'm looking for
<brandon_1> in short I really dug the unity interface in the previous version, so much so I haven't touched my mac or windows in over a week.  However the new interface is way slow, difficult to use, and doesn't display webpages properly.
<brandon_1> currently the only solution I've come up with is to use the normal desktop interface
<aoglobalent> I am doing a new Ubuntu install. I want to partition my drives and am having an issue doing so. Can some one help me? I can not allow the partitioning to be done automatically, because a particular software I am trying to install on my ubuntu box requires a separate partition. So I need my primary Ubuntu Drive, a second partition, and a swap drive.....
<aoglobalent870> I need help manually partitioning my hard drive on a Ubuntu 10 instal
<duanedesign> what are you having trouble with aoglobalent870 ?
<freeze> hey guys
<freeze> i need help
<hobgoblin> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freeze> how do i change permissions for a file i need to edit? at the top it shows read-only. im on ubuntu
<hobgoblin> what file and where is it?
<freeze> NetworkManager.state file it is located in /var/lib/NetworkManager
<hobgoblin> ok - you need to edit it as root - sudo nano /file/name will open a text editor as root - there are GUI options too - but I don't know what versionyou use - ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu etc
<hobgoblin> ctrl+x Y enter to save in nano
<hobgoblin> if you want to backuo the file before you edit it sudo nano -B /file/name
<freeze> I saved it
<freeze> but somehow it does not apply? im on ubuntu netbook 10.10
<hobgoblin> editing doesn't apply? No idea what you mean by that
<freeze> my bad, it applies
<freeze> i'm gonna restart
<freeze> brb
<freeze> bleargh
<freeze> wireless still doesn't work on my netbook..
<shahan> my .iso of ubuntu 10.10 desktop 32 bit is not loading.. I hve created a startup disk using ubuntu 10.04 toolkit
<shahan> it shows "process 286() Glib warning getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user (0)" (there may have some spelling mistake)\
<shahan> I have checkd the MD5SUM for several time :(
<shahan> .
<duanedesign> hello all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<harrisonk> hello
<irving> I having trouble getting a full screen
<AbhiJit> irving, if this is virtualbox issue then you can ask in #vbox
<irving> ok I'll try there. i get virtual box  to fill the screen but  ubuntu is a smaller box in the virtual box window
<Silver_Fox_> irving,  Have you installed guest addons ?
<irving> yes - i stalled guest additions and rebooted both virtual box and ubuntu. When i Ctrl-F i get a full screen with ubuntu in a small in the middle. i want to expand this to fill the screen
<shahan> Hello :)
<JoeMaverickSett> hi! :)
<shahan> I am having a great problem regarding Maverick
<shahan> Please check out there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593165
<shahan> the100BiLL: Welcome :)
<hobgoblin> if irving comes back and they are using maverick - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588889
<lebron228> Help
<AbhiJit> ask
<lebron228> tryin 2 download gapminder n can't figure it out
<lebron228> brand spankin' new to ubuntu/linux
<lebron228> downloaded adobe air
<aveilleux> lebron228: I'm assuming Flash works properly on the browser you're trying to use GapMinder on
<lebron228> tryin' to get gapminder desktop
<lebron228> believe it does_ firefox on edubuntu
<aveilleux> lebron228: Which version of Ubuntu are you on? 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)?
<lebron228> 10.04 _ couldn't figure how to download 10.10  :(
<lebron228> glad I was able to figure this xchat out
<aveilleux> lebron228: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/10.10/release/ ?
<aveilleux> lebron228: In any case. Flash works in Firefox, right? Have you tested that?
<lebron228> how would I test that? i mean I think it's used for Zynga Poker right?
<lebron228> mafia wars on FB
<lebron228> pretty sure it works
<aveilleux> lebron228: Here's a better test. http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<lebron228> have a box on desktop 'gapminderdesktop.air' I double click thinking it will set it up but it doesn't
<lebron228> k
<lebron228> says I have latest version installed
<aveilleux> lebron228: Okay. So what happens when you click "Install" on the Download page?
<aveilleux> lebron228: Download page of GapMinder
<lebron228> Installing application but then try again. so i tried to follow instructions on bottom of page
<aveilleux> lebron228: Let me get a test system up, give me a little bit
<lebron228> sure thnx
<JoeMaverickSett> lebron228: when it comes to "Installing Application" it also shows "Try Again" at the bottom?
<JoeMaverickSett> is that what you mean?
<lebron228> yes Joe..... looks like I missed u
<HesAlwaysNearUs> hello, got problem with Wired LAN internet connection. I adding everything manually, conections shows, that connected to Internet, but pages ar not loading - it shows that web loads, loads for few minuts, and then says, that cannot connect... sorry for my english. Any ideas?
<aveilleux> lebron228: Ahh, I get it. Open up Applications > Accessories > Adobe AIR Application Installer
<lebron228> k
<lebron228> askin 2 select installation package
<aveilleux> lebron228: Navigate to where you downloaded the application and open it
<lebron228> the gapminder?
<aveilleux> lebron228: Yes
<lebron228> EUREKA!
<lebron228> thank u sooo much
<aveilleux> no problem
<lebron228> i wouldn't know I had 2 do that
<lebron228> is that typical?
<lebron228> I'm trying to upgrade to Meerkat from Lynx. do I need to burn a dvd in order to do this?
<aveilleux> lebron228: No, you can just upgrade (once the upgrade script is available) from System > Administration > Update Manager
<lebron228> so it's not available yet?
<aveilleux> Not that I'm aware of. I haven't been able to upgrade, anyway.
<lebron228> k
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<meindian523> eh oh
<nhandler> If I have a wifi network with a WPA key that uses DHCP, is there a way to Netboot a device ?
<meindian523> aveilleux, the upgrade script is available
<meindian523> you probably have LTS releases only set in your upgrade cycle
<raubvogel> In snmpd, should I configure my stuff in snmpd.local.conf and leave snmpd.conf untouched?
<kydan>  Hello all, im trying to do the automated update from 10.04 to 10.10 and its hanging on doing the install at 9 minutes remaining configuring openSSL. Anyone availble to help?
<stlsaint> kydan: how long has it been stuck there?
<kydan> the last entry in the Terminal window for the upgrade says: Installing new version of the config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd
<kydan> umm well I left for about 45 minutes when it said nine minutes left
<kydan> and came back to my desk and its still working onstalling a config file
<kydan> which...should be rather quick
<kydan> on installing*
<kydan> stlsaint: I wonder if it may have something to do with my hacked on version on Novell iPrint, as I did notice that my iPrint printer disappeared and it looks like its doing something with the cups daemon
<kydan> stlsaint: but at this point I dont think its giong to be moving anywhere...whats the safest way to start the upgrade again?
<stlsaint> reboot and start again
<stlsaint> thebwt: W00t!!
<kydan> stlsaint: well, that was my original idea, but I didnt want to be too rash!
<thebwt> heya stlsaint
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-12
<Robinux> heya guys whats the difference between desktop and server edition, won't i have apache2 and php5 on the desktop edition?
<Robinux> nvm
<aveilleux> Robinux: There's no huge difference; the desktop and server editions have the same repositories. The server comes with some extra packages installed by default (depending on your configuration) and has a few extra kernel modules that help it operate more smoothly on server hardware.
<Robinux> aveilleux: i see
<aveilleux> Robinux: Also, if I recall correctly, the server install does not come with a GUI by default
<Robinux> awww too bad
<Robinux> i'm too new to linux to operate without gui
<Robinux> it'll probably kill my motivation to learn linux
<Robinux> ubuntu 10.10 is called mavrick? am i right
<aveilleux> Robinux: Yes, the latest version (10.10) is codenamed Maverick Meerkat
<Robinux> Maverick Meerkat
<Robinux> damn that sounds cool
<aveilleux> The codenames usually do :3
<Robinux> yep
<Robinux> but Maverick is sick!
<Robinux> loved the name ever since i heard it in Top Gun
<aveilleux> Okay
<Robinux> haha
<Robinux> ummm when did ubuntu come to existence
<aveilleux> According to Wikipedia, October 20, 2004
<Robinux> nice
<jlantz> how do i move my home folder from 10.04 hd to 1tb hd and not screw up new home folder on 1tb hd?  can't find it in my ubuntu books.
<stlsaint> jlantz: do you have a seperate partition for /home?
<jlantz> no i don't
<stlsaint> so you want to backup your /home to your TB drive or you want to mount /home to the TB drive?
<jlantz> like to use my old home folder for the 1tb 10.10 hd
<stlsaint> jlantz: alright well you will want to create a seperate /home (i think, if i understand you correctly)
<aveilleux> jlantz: Something you can do is create a new partition on the secondary hard drive, copy your entire /home directory onto the secondary drive, then mount the secondary drive as /home
<jlantz> i think too,  i have my evolution email stuff that i don't want to lose
<stlsaint> aveilleux: that will also invovled editing fstab
<jlantz> evolution backup process is fstab right?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: So will creating a separate /home ;-)
<stlsaint> wait thats what i meant
<stlsaint> i didnt mean that for the evolution issue
<stlsaint> jlantz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<aveilleux> jlantz: No. fstab stands for "File System TABle"... it's the text file that determines what directories are mounted using what hard drive partitions
<jlantz> THanks for the link! i'll study that!
<jlantz> Appreciate the help!
<stlsaint> yep yep
<Game_Guy> Hello, I'm running the latest Ubuntu (10.10) and I'm having some trouble getting my Hauppuage 1250 card to work. Can someone help me?
<stlsaint> i would love to...if i knew what a hauppuage 1250 card was....
<Game_Guy> Tuner card
<stlsaint> ill be honest with ya, im just going to google "hauppuage 1250 tunner card ubuntu" and give you what i find
<L551> Hey everyone, just installed ubuntu for the first time
<stlsaint> L551: nice, how do you like it
<L551> It's nice. Just a couple things - My microphone doesn't work, and my touchpad is overly sensitive
<L551> Working on getting it all set up how I like it
<stlsaint> hrm, the touchpad should be configurable, and is the mic internal or external?
<L551> internal
<L551> Using ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition
<stlsaint> oh, i have never used UNR
<L551> Well, I'm an idiot just go to mouse options to turn down sensitivity, DUH.
<L551> *facepalms self*
<Game_Guy> That's cool stLsanit. I googled for hours ha ha
<Game_Guy> Even tried this http://www.linwik.com/wiki/installing+the+latest+v4l+tv+tuner+drivers+for+ubuntu+8.10 thoug hit's for 8.10
<Verminator> L551: I believe thw mic is turned off by default, you will need to go into sound preferences / input to unmute it
<Game_Guy> Anyone else have any idea?
<L551> cool the mic works now
<sujiths80> The sound icon is not appearing in startup application...can anybody tell how can I change the settings
<aveilleux> sujiths80: Do you have indicator-applet loaded?
<sujiths80> how can I check that
<aveilleux> sujiths80: do you have a small envelope icon near your clock?
<sujiths80> no
<aveilleux> sujiths80: Then you don't have indicator-applet loaded. Right-click on the panel and click "Add to panel". Then look for "indicator applet" and add it.
<valindil89> howdy everyone
<valindil89> starcraft o/
<sujiths80> aveilleux thanks
<sujiths80> its working now
<poedoe> Where can I find info on uninstalling 10.10 and reverting back to 10.04, is this even possible without doing a clean install?
<aveilleux> poedoe: Why do you want to do that?
<poedoe> I just can't take the new launchpad design in the netbook version
<aveilleux> Oh, netbook remix
<poedoe> yeah
<aveilleux> I know next to nothing about that
<poedoe> I might give it a try once it gets more mature, I just don't have the patience to wait for it
<oraci> hi... a little help please ... I have a problem when configuring autologin in ubuntu alternate 10.04.1 ... install in console mode ... and after reviewing a manual install mingetty ... and the next step is to edit the tty1 file that would have to be in /etc/event.d/ ... but not found folder /etc/event.d/ and obviously noy found file tty1
<GabrielYYZ> hello @ anyone reading
<GabrielYYZ> anyone knows why i see a canonical ip connection to me on port 80 and 443?
<saji89> Guys, I had changed the headers of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Wiki in a way to match the new theme, but I later saw the theme of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/ So now I'm confused. Can someone help me out.
<Randy_C> How do I remove an old nVidia OEM video driver. I got fed up with the compatibility issues with the Riva TNT card and replaced it a radeon unit.
<shahan> I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 desktop 32bit. Now when I am giving this command on terminal "sudo apt-get update" getting this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/511553/
<geirha> There's already an apt/dpkg program running
<geirha> ps -ef | grep apt    might show it
<geirha> Could also be a dangling lock as a result of a hard shutdown or kill -9
<shahan> geirha: oooo now its updating :o
<geirha> Ah, it suddenly started working?   It was probably the daily apt-get update that was running.
<shahan> geirha: hmm, may be...
<shahan> I am missing the Software Source in my 10.10
<shahan> hmm I can start this from Synaptic Package MAnager
<geirha> They probably just removed the menu entry since it's available from both the software center and synaptic
<duanedesign> good day geirha :)
<geirha> And a good day to you too, sir :)
 * duanedesign is having trouble getting started this morning.
<Robinux> heya guys, the default DE that comes with ubunu Maverick is gnome right?
<AbhiJit> yes
<AbhiJit> Robinux, yes
<shahan> How can I configure iBus for bengali on 10.10?
<nemchik> hello, i'd like to know how to get irc:// links in browsers to open xchat-gnome - im using ubuntu 10.10, xchat-gnome 0.26.1, and my primary browser is google chrome 7.0.544.0 dev but i'd like it to work in all browsers if possible
<pedro3005> nemchik, well, it's in the browswer options
<pedro3005> I know in firefox it's Edit -> Preferences -> Applications, select "irc" then select your application
<pedro3005> no idea about chrome
<nemchik> hmm, that kinda sucks - i noticed the 'preferred applications' lets you choose your browser and mail client - coming from windows i'm used to the 'associate file extentions and protocols' thing
<nemchik> looks like chrome calls xdg-open for irc links
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<pedro3005> Hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005 . How are you?
<pedro3005> I'm doing well
<pedro3005> and you?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you.
<MichealH> Hello all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello MichealH .
<MichealH> Silver_Fox_: I was wondering if I could organise a Ubuntu Beginners Q&A session every month or something?
<Silver_Fox_> I would advise that you speak with the beginners team council MichealH . They can be found in #ubuntu-beginners-council
<MichealH> Okay
<asus1015> netbook was fully funtional using live cd but after install can't use wireless
<asus1015> ideas?
<aveilleux> asus1015: I assume (by your username) you're using an Aspire One
<shahan> I used a speed indicator of my internet on Lucid on the upper panel
<asus1015> eee
<shahan> but I forget the name of the software
<aveilleux> asus1015: Crap, that's right. The Asipre is Acer, not ASUS/
<aveilleux> asus1015: My mistake.
<asus1015> when i used the disk there was an option to load drivers. after install theres none
<aveilleux> asus1015: Either way, can you pastebin ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ) the Terminal output of the command lspci |grep Network
<aveilleux> asus1015: that's LSPCI <bar> GREP NETWORK (Except use the capitalization I used the first time -- *NIX is case-sensitive
<aveilleux> )
<asus1015> 03:00.0 network controller: broadcom corp bcm4313 802.11b/g lp-phy rev 1
<aveilleux> asus1015: Oh nooo, it's the BCM43* series... I've heard horror stories about them
<aveilleux> asus1015: I know there's a fix somewhere, let me try and find the guide
<aveilleux> asus1015: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html
<aveilleux> asus1015: the guide is for Karmic, but I know it works for Lucid and Maverick
<asus1015> ty. let ya know how it goes
<sujiths80>  hi...After upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10 ,I am getting failure for mounting of drive sda1
<Mohan_chml> sujiths80: even "sudo mount" command is not helping?
<sujiths80> got a error like "mount: can't find sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sujiths80> "
<sujiths80> but I can see some error like sda1 not mounted and press "S " to skip it
<sujiths80> when system restarts
<Mohan_chml> sujiths80: do sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sujiths80> in the fstab file it is already there
<Mohan_chml> and find /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0 and add # at the start of that line and try sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Mohan_chml> sujiths80: see what EducatedGuess said in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14278
<Mohan_chml> scroll down to see that
<infoverload> Hey
<sujiths80> mohan_chml: After doing that also ,I couldn't mount the devise
<JoeMavericksett> sujiths80: try sudo mount /media/cdrom
<sujiths80> JoeMavericksett:Sda1 is a harddisk patition right
<JoeMavericksett> sujiths80: then sudo mount -t iso9600 /dev/scd0
<JoeMavericksett> sujiths80: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214041
<JoeMavericksett> sujiths80: hold on.i'll get you another solution.think that's not it.
<aveilleux> Shouldn't
<aveilleux> sda1 be the first partition on the first hard drive?
<aveilleux> cdrom0 would be the first optical drive
<MichealH> Hey bodhi_zazen :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<lukjad> Heya sipherdee
<lukjad> Whooops
<lukjad> Sorry
<pedro3005> lukjad, I see you're failing as usual
<sebsebseb> Hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-13
<MichealH-iPod> Ping for the meeting?
<MichealH-iPod> Anyone?
<Mohan_chml> No heads available now :(
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen: !!!
<MichealH-iPod> bodhizazen: Isn't there a meeting?
<bodhizazen> zup ??
<MichealH-iPod> Isn't there a meeting on?
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen: it is 23:15 and today is our meeting
<bodhizazen> This is not the greatest time for me, but I can peek in
<MichealH-iPod> It's the fact there is noone chairing it?
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen: so, no peeps today to discuss??
<bodhizazen> discuss what ?
<Mohan_chml> I think duanedesign has a topic to discuss
<Mohan_chml> I forgot it but lemme see in my mail
<aocoder> Howdy! I was trying to install Cairo-dock, and in the process, caused an error that prevents my Synaptic package manager from opening. What should I do? Here's the error: E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<aocoder> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<aocoder> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<aocoder> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<paultag> Hey Ubuntu Beginners team. I got me a problem. I've installed Ubuntu 10.10 UNR on my HP Mini 110. I have an Intel 945GME and I can't get hardware acceleration working.
<paultag> The card should be supported under xserver-xorg-video-intel
<paultag> It's installed and up to date
<paultag> It was working with 10.04 UNR, 10.04 Stock and Debian Testing
<nhandler> paultag: You installed all of the things under System->Administration->Additional Drivers, right?
<paultag> nhandler, it's intel, the driver is f/oss and included by default. The only stuff there is WiFi ( which I have working OK )
<nhandler> Bleh, I can't keep track of which companies have the darn proprietary drivers ;)
<paultag> :)
<nhandler> paultag: You could put askubuntu.com to the test ;)
<paultag> meh :)
<paultag> I'll just get condescending responses ( esp. when I'm doing it on a netbook )
<paultag> it's why i hate fourms, really
<nhandler> paultag: It is still in the early stages, so the trolls haven't shown up yet. And so far, the rep system has been keeping the answers pretty well in line (we also have jcastro to slap bad users around for us)
<paultag> nhandler, all the posts I've seen are "Lawl, post your xorg.conf" for a post WRT 10.10
<paultag> Well, back to the drawing board.
<paultag> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> Sorry I couldn't help more paultag, hardware is not my area
<paultag> it's cool
<paultag> time to dig deep.
<duanedesign> hey paultag
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> paultag: do  not know if this might be helpful.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%20110%20/%20Compaq%20Mini%20100c/110c
<rui> hello everybody
<aveilleux> hello rui
<rui> can you helpeme
<rui> i have a problem with skype
<aveilleux> rui: I use Skype a little, what's up?
<rui> hello aveillex
<rui> i have ubuntu 10.10 and every time i start the video it crashes
<aveilleux> rui: What webcam do you have? Are you sure it works under Ubuntu?
<rui> yes it it works with linux mint 9
<rui> i have linux mint  9 and ubuntu in the same computer
<aveilleux> rui: Okay. Does the test video work?
<rui> aveillex:yes
<rui> aveilleux: i try with cheese and works
<aveilleux> rui: I don't know what "cheese" is. I meant the video test in the Skype settings.
<rui> aveilleux: i have an logitech c270
<duanedesign> cheese - A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam
<aveilleux> rui: Do you have uvcvideo installed?
<aveilleux> Thanks, duanedesign
<duanedesign> :)
<aveilleux> rui: the uvcvideo driver, I mean
<rui> aveilleux:i try the test with the skype and works
<aveilleux> rui: Hm, so it's only when you're in a call? Interesting...
<aveilleux> rui: Open Terminal for me and paste the output of the following command: uname -a
<rui> aveilleux:Linux rui-desktop 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:24:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<duanedesign> can you run skype from the terminal? to see if it prints any messages when it fails?
<aveilleux> rui: DOes this happen if the other user is not broadcasting their webcam?
<aveilleux> s/DOes/Does
<rui> aveilleux: it happens when i start my video
<rui> aveilleux:when im in a video call and start my video
<aveilleux> rui: What I mean is, does this happen if the other user does *not* have their camera enabled?
<aveilleux> rui: That is, you are the first user to turn on your video
<rui> aveilleux:it happens when i start th other user  have is video first
<aveilleux> rui: So, the answer to my question is "no".
<rui> aveilleux:im the second to start the video
<aveilleux> rui: Can you try that for me? Start a call (voice only) and enable your camera first. See if the call crashes.
<rui> aveilleux:you see im strong positive
<rui> aveilleux:i need somone to make acall and the test call only accepts audio without the video
<aveilleux> rui: I'll sign into Skype then. My username is tony.vee
<rui> ok
<aveilleux> rui: You are tyler713247?
<rui> my is rui.edward.gouveia
<aveilleux> Oh. okay. *ignores...*
<rui> aveilleux my is rui.edward.gouveia
<rui> aveileux you are offline
<aveilleux> rui: http://jira.skype.com/browse/SCL-428
<aveilleux> rui: So yeah, like I mentioned in the Skype chat, just try to be the first person to start the video and the connection should work
<aveilleux> Awww :(
<maddeth> morning ladies
<maddeth> Morning Bodsda
<mR0> My gnome menu (places) won't opened. It shown "No application is registered as handling this file". How can I fix it?
<ehcah> Is there a ubuntu add-on to open Windows Java based applications?
<zeroseven0183> Hi ehcah: I'm not familiar with Windows Java-based stuff but you might want to try installing WINE.
<ehcah> Tried that first. The applet doesn't end in .exe.
<ehcah> It installs, but won't open?
<zeroseven0183> I see
<ehcah> At least I figure it won't open for that reason anyway? I'm not getting an errors.
<zeroseven0183> It's in .jar I assume
<paultag> there is no such thing as a windows java application
<paultag> java is java
<paultag> and zeroseven0183 -- sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<paultag> zeroseven0183, that should let you run it. Just do java -jar file.jar
<paultag> ( in the working directory )
<paultag> Oh sorry zeroseven0183
<paultag> ehcah, that was all for you
<paultag> I've just woke up
<paultag> ehcah, and never resort to wine as a first-line defense. Always look for a native version of an application
<paultag> ehcah, wine is buggy, you should not rely on it. that's a plan B
<paultag> BRB
<ehcah> Folks:  Sorry. I was away from my desk for a few minutes. I will try paultag's suggestion immediately.
<ehcah> paultag: none of those packages exist? I've also looked for them in the Synaptic package manager and ubuntu software centers. The closest I found was an Apache licensed product?
<Mohan_chml> ehcah: look for Java 6
<ehcah> Runtime or web start
<Mohan_chml> ehcah: you read http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml ?
<ehcah> Mohan_chml: Thank you. From what I read just a second ago, I beleive it's the runtime that I need...
<Mohan_chml> ehcah: =]
<ehcah> One problem solved and now another: "wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
<Mohan_chml> aww you are using Wine???
<ehcah> The "mono" apps I find are for developpers? which I am not.
<ehcah> I am. This is a different app.
<ehcah> I just did a complete rebuild of my laptop to ubuntu 10.10 (single boot, no more windows)
<Mohan_chml> ehcah: Had you tried installing directly?? coz Wine is not good
<ehcah> I need to run 2 different applications to manage my Russound Whole House Audio System.
<ehcah> Yes.
<ehcah> Run's on windows only. :(
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> you are sure that it only works for win X ?
<ehcah> Agreed. Ironically, most of Russounds devices run on embeded Linux OS's.
<ehcah> Per documentation and that I could not install it without invoking the "wine" command.
<Mohan_chml> I have no clue about wine. Lemme google about the error
<ehcah> No worries. I'll do that.
<ehcah> I appreciate the offer though.
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Mohan_chml> ehcah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527319 for installing mono
<ehcah> Mohan_chml: Are you running 10.10 or 10.4 LTS?
<Mohan_chml> Lucind 10.04
<Mohan_chml> Lucid*
<ehcah> I kept 10.04 on my servers, but when I rebuilt my laptop last night I used 10.10. I'm wondering if the repo's are different or If I'm missing some? I find I'm not able to apt-get install.... things I was able to before?
<seidos> is downloading an ubuntu iso from torrents sufficient for insuring data integrity?
<ehcah> I wonder if I should go back to 10.04 on my laptop before I do to much customization.
<Mohan_chml> ehcah: no
<Mohan_chml> seidos: Be sure that you have the links from the official ubuntu website
<seidos> Mohan_chml, of course :)
<Mohan_chml> sebsebseb: then no worries :)
<AndrewMC> seidos: in fact using bittorrent is better as it dosnt put so much load on Ubuntu's servers
<handlep> hi folks.  i have ubuntu on my desktop in a dual boot setup.  it's never worked particularly well, mainly because i have problems with my monitor not being supported.  anyway, i thought i would give it another try to see if the updated version is better, but when i try to upgrade i get told i do not have enough room in my /usr directory.  i don't know where trash is, so i can't check that's empty, and i don't know how to increas
<Mohan_chml> handlep: Hola. you can find trash by clicking computer in places
<seidos> AndrewMC, do you think doing md5sum on the iso is overkill after downloading through bit torrent?
<handlep> right ok, thnx, i'll look there.  but, what if i can't free any more space up?  is it possible to increase the size of usr?
<Mohan_chml> handlep: what is the side of you "/" partition?
<Mohan_chml> size*
<handlep> off the top of my head i don't know, i'm chatting from windows now - is there a way for me to look in my windows file manager to see that?  if not, i know the upgrade wanted just over 1200 meg, and i needed to free up about 500 meg
<Mohan_chml> handlep: right click My Computer, Click manage and then Disk management I think
<Mohan_chml> you can find the size of the partition. BUT
<Mohan_chml> DO NOT name the partition as it is not visible
<handlep> ok, on my way
<handlep> ok, in disk manager
<handlep> but not sure i can see the ubuntu partition
<handlep> but when i look in my d drive, ubuntu is using 12 gig
<Mohan_chml> handlep: are you using dual boot or installed inside windows?
<handlep> it's dual boot - when i boot up, i get a boot menu, and select either windows or ubuntu
<handlep> i know ubuntu has an unistall function, but i have heard it mnight mess up my windows installation too
<Mohan_chml> handlep: Okay do one thing. get into ubuntu and move the contents in home folder to some other partitions
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> Hola Silver_Fox_. Feeling good now?
<handlep> hmmmm...........  ok
<handlep> but
<handlep> could you give me an idiot's guide to doing that please?
<Mohan_chml> handlep: can you come here from Ubuntu ?
<handlep> sure, will do
<handlep> might be a few minutes before i am back
<Mohan_chml> handlep: Take your time :)
<Mohan_chml> Late :/
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you Mohan_chml . How are you?
<Mohan_chml> I am doing good and I heard you are not well Silver_Fox_ :(
<handlep> hi Mohan_chml, I'm back!
<Mohan_chml> handlep: hello.
<Mohan_chml> handlep: places->home folder
<handlep> ok, in
<Mohan_chml> move some contents from Desktop and Downloads folders
<Mohan_chml> But keep those folders. just copy their contents
<paultag> ehcah, are you all set?
 * Mohan_chml waves over paultag 
<handlep> ok, desktop only has 2 files, totalling about 12 K.  i have no downloads folder
<paultag> heyya Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> paultag: see what you have done.... ehcah quitted :P
<paultag> :(
<Mohan_chml> LOL Gotcha paultag :P
<Mohan_chml> handlep: look for downloads on your left side bottom of the explorer
<handlep> Mohan_chml:  definitely no downloads folder
<Mohan_chml> handlep: you have documents, music, pictures and downloads?
<handlep> Mohan_chml:  no, documents, music, pictures, videos
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm How your 12 GB is filled??
 * hobgoblin thinks Downloads is new 
<handlep> checking
<handlep> i have this, which is 3G - {95EA60FC-B631-470C-98A7-B6EC973B6AA8}
<handlep> is that important?
<handlep> sorry
<handlep> cancel that, i read the properties wrong
<handlep> that is 15 m
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: Hola. handlep is thinking of upgrading. but there is no free space.
<bioterror> sudo apt-get clean
<bioterror> does it make more space?
<Mohan_chml> ah...! forgot about removing packages downloaded buring update =]
<Mohan_chml> during*
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122670
<handlep> i did the sudo command yesterday, it didn't help
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: that thread ^^ du and stuff
<Mohan_chml> handlep: you can see the link that hobgoblin has posted
<handlep> ok, i will read that through, many thnx
<handlep> yes, in it now
<Mohan_chml> (:
<genupulas> hello i need help on postfix configuration
<genupulas> komputes,  i need help on postfix configuration
<komputes> genupulas: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<genupulas> komputes,  thank you very much
<komputes> genupulas: you are welcome
<komputes> genupulas: if you need help along the way, ask in #ubuntu-server (very knowledgeable server folks chat there)
<genupulas> oh thank you very much
<Elonoir> Hi
<Mohan_chml> Yay komputes is here
<Mohan_chml> Hello Elonoir
<Elonoir> I am have recently tried out/installed Ubuntu and took notes while doing so.
<Elonoir> What I did etc.
<Elonoir> I want to know what the best place is to get those notes to & help to get some things changed.
<Elonoir> Couldn't find anything online.
<Elonoir> Long story: What's the best place to learn as much as possible from my expierence?
<Mohan_chml> Elonoir: Explore your machine and ask here or in #ubuntu if you have any difficulties
<Mohan_chml> and another best way to learn is by helping other peeps. You can do that by remaining in official channels, watching people helping others with issues and you trying to help others
<Elonoir> I mean what can I do with my note, expierence to improve those things in Ubuntu.
<Elonoir> It's a terrible test; but it might be possible to get some UX improvements out of it.
<Mohan_chml> Elonoir: make a bolg about what you are learning and try converting yourself as a developer by learning programming regarding OS regularly
<Mohan_chml> Hola aveilleux
<aveilleux> 'lo Mohan_chml
<Elonoir> And what if what I want to change is something else than source code?
<Elonoir> ( UX design, etc. )
<Elonoir> It's useless to write a blog that nobody will read.
<Mohan_chml> Elonoir: blog is for your future use and look for GNOME development
<aveilleux> Elonoir: I write a blog that no one reads :(
<Mohan_chml> Elonoir: we use blogs for our reference in future and that is the best way to do if you learn (as human brain forgets a stuff soon =])
<Elonoir> That's why I made notes and am typing it out as I speak.
<JoeMaverickSett> Elonoir: i'd agree to what Mohan_chml says. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> even i do write a blog that no one reads.
<Elonoir> Thought there should be a user expierence department that I can help with my expierence.
<aveilleux> Elonoir: But what if someone happens to come accross something that you already fixed? Your knowledge isn't on the Internet, so they can't find it :P
<Mohan_chml> Elonoir: try remaining here and help people coming with issues :)
<Elonoir> That it's why I want to help fix something within another project. Instead of working out nothing.
<aveilleux> Elonoir, how are you working out nothing?
<aveilleux> Elonoir, blogs are indexed by Google too
<Elonoir> Writing a blog that who's expierence is never used is useless.
<aveilleux> Elonoir, How do you know it would be useless?
<Elonoir> Because nothing gets changed.
<aveilleux> Elonoir, So, until it gets fixed upstream, you can help other users fix the problem.
<Elonoir> I'm willing to work things out and do what I can for upstream.
<Elonoir> ( this case mostly Ubuntu. )
<aveilleux> Elonoir, my blog (before I took it down) was full of little nitpicky problems I faced with Ubuntu, and it got upwards of 100 hits a day.
<Elonoir> And did any of them improve?
<aveilleux> Elonoir, Then the problems got fixed eventually, but I still got hits for slightly different problems
<aveilleux> Elonoir, Yes!
<aveilleux> Elonoir, The point is that fixes aren't instantaneous. You can't find a problem then immediately deploy a solution. Until a patch is made, the problem will persist.
<Elonoir> And wouldn't it be better if I took matters in my own hands and work together with people that face the same problem. Instead of sitting on the sideline and yelling that people have to fix it for me.
<aveilleux> Elonoir, Uh, we never told you not to.
<Elonoir> most things I noticed are very very small things.
<aveilleux> Elonoir, Do both!!
<Elonoir> I can't code; but I can help with UI design.
<aveilleux> Elonoir, I even get hits on my LP page because I wrote about how to move the close-minimize-maximize buttons back over to the right, which is something that Canonical apparently really loves not "fixing"
<Elonoir> Or preferably user expierence.
<Elonoir> Itś motivated etc. Understable. =)
<Elonoir> Get their motivation.
<Elonoir> That blog won
<Elonoir> 't change anything. Is there another place to be part of such discussions?
<aveilleux> #ubuntu-dev, probably
<shahan> I am using Maverick. I have selected ADMINISTRATION> UPDATE MANAGER
<shahan> its downloading the 2.6.32-22 generic
<bioterror> sounds okay so far
<shahan> but mine is http://paste.ubuntu.com/512502/
<aveilleux> shahan, So it's trying to downgrade? Hmm. Did you manually upgrade your kernel?
<shahan> the version its downloading, seems to be already installed
<shahan> aveilleux: no..... in Maverick, 2.6.32-22 is default
<hobgoblin> 35-22
<Mohan_chml> shahan: as hobgoblin It is 35 in maverick. so it is upgrading
<aveilleux> shahan, Your current version of the kernel is newer than the one it is downloading.
<aveilleux> shahan, 2.6.35-* is newer than 2.6.32-*
<shahan> aveilleux: ooooooooo :) sorry.... I didnt looked at this...
<bioterror> I just installed lubuntu
<bioterror> and I did dist-upgrade
<bioterror> Linux dopethrone 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:24:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bioterror> like 20 minutes ago
<shahan> I just looked at the last 2 digit
<aveilleux> shahan, So you had a different problem and didn't even realize it!
<hobgoblin> shahan: is this just a normal update you are doing? If so there was a kernel update here this morning
<shahan> hobgoblin: ya... its normal update
<sepplmaster> hi to all! i am looking for an easy to use backup tool for lubuntu. i wanted to use deja dup, but it has dependencies on nautilus. has anyone other suggestions for me?
 * phillw waves to sepplmaster
<sepplmaster> phillw: i would wave back, if i knew how to
<phillw> it's quite okay, you use "/me waves to <username>" without the quotes.
 * sepplmaster waves to phillw
<phillw> guys, I've suggested pybackpack, do you have a better idea?
<sepplmaster> phillw: impressive! wouldn't this be offtopic?
<bathtub_> i require help
<bioterror> what kind of
<Mohan_chml> !ask | bathtub_
<ubot2> bathtub_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bathtub_> im installing ubuntu on this laptop via live cd and i have had it saying "formatting swap space partition..." for the last 2 hours and nothing has happened
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> swap is used if you're running out of RAM
<bioterror> part of your hard drive works as a extension for RAM
<bioterror> but is the installer stuck?
<aveilleux> bathtub_, It seems like the installer has crashed... Have you tried canceling the install and starting again?
<bathtub_> im not sure.. and no i have not tried that
<bathtub_> is this any help...
<bathtub_> nevermind..i cant copy the text
<bioterror> btw. did you check out the md5 checksum of the .iso -file before burning or doing a usb stick
<aveilleux> bathtub_, you can hit printscrn and get a screenshot
<aveilleux> bathtub_, then upload the image to something like http://imgur.com/ or another image host
<bathtub_> http://imgur.com/UmAz9.png
<bathtub_> thats what my installer has been like for hours
<bioterror> for hours? :o
<aveilleux> bathtub_, Yes, that means the installer crashed. Quit out of it and start the install over.
<bathtub_> erm...how exactly do i quit?
<aveilleux> bathtub_, Open Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run the command killall -9 ubuquity
<aveilleux> er, ubiquity bathtub_
<bathtub_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ killall -9 ubuquity ubuquity: no process found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ killall -9 ubiquity ubiquity(6096): Operation not permitted ubiquity: no process found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<bathtub_> operation not permitted :|
<bioterror> sudo killall
<bathtub_> i have had a usage list pop up
<bathtub_> installer wont die
<bioterror> shutdown and start all over again
<bathtub_> okay then
<Mohan_chml> Hmmmm! strange bug
<Mohan_chml> bathtub_: try swap partition formatted before by using system-> Administration -> GParted
<Mohan_chml> hxcjonnysniper: explain the issue with what you did before and what error you got
<hxcjonnysniper> well i just have no wired network and i need help setting one up.
<hxcjonnysniper> there is nothing on the forums about it.
<bioterror> you need to connect to the Access point or you want to set up a ad-hoc?
<hxcjonnysniper> no i need a wired connection.
<bioterror> ahhh wired
<bioterror> some how I read wireless :D
<Mohan_chml> hxcjonnysniper: you are in 10.04?
<hxcjonnysniper> haha. thats fine. the wireless works but not the wired connection. idk if i need to install some driver or something for ethernet. no im on 10.10
<bioterror> hxcjonnysniper, if you say in terminal "ifconfig -all" do you see eth0?
<bioterror> nevermind the -all
<hxcjonnysniper> sorry. i cleared it instead of copied.
<hxcjonnysniper> can you say that again?
<Mohan_chml> ifconfig
<bioterror> if you say in terminal "ifconfig", can you see a eth0
<hxcjonnysniper> yeah
<bioterror> can you say "sudo dhclient eth0" in terminal
<hxcjonnysniper> okay i did that.
<bioterror> did you get ip address?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im on lubuntu and iwanna install gaia theme but idont kno how
<AndrewMC> kosaidpo: ask in #lubuntu
<kosaidpo> AndrewMC: i already did
<bioterror> kosaidpo, clearlooks is soooo nice by default, that we dont have had a need to try anything else
<bioterror> kosaidpo, do you have a url for the mother earth theme?
<aveilleux> bioterror, clearlooks is Metacity, not LXDE :P
<kosaidpo> bioterror: yeh but i have radiance now but i like to change the look time to time
<kosaidpo> aveilleux: i dont think so theres a clearlook on lxde : )
<aveilleux> kosaidpo, LXDE uses GTK+? That's odd for a lightweight system.
<kosaidpo> aveilleux: im not sure as in i dont kno but i do have it in
<kosaidpo> let me make sure
<kosaidpo> yeh theres a clearlook
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-14
<johnny77> Does anyone have experience with open office? I currently have the individual programs installed, but recently saw Open Office Suit. Which would be better to use? what is the difference?
<cath0dez_> Hello,  I was wondering if anyone knows if there are side effects to changing my filesystem label.  I just want to get my drives to show up as something different than their size in my filemanager... Thanks
<corbis> hi all
<corbis> anyone here able to help with a quick Free-NX question?
<stlsaint> corbis: shhot maybe some one can help
<corbis> cool
<corbis> well i have nxserver setup on a centos box
<corbis> and my user can connect, but when they connect, it opens the session as user nx, instead of as the user
<corbis> so when they go to open a terminal, etc, they get an NX shell
<corbis> and not their shell
<corbis> they also have no access to the files that user owns, etc
<corbis> i know this is ubuntu channel
<corbis> but it should be similar right
<stlsaint> corbis: you talking ssh?
<corbis> stlsaint
<corbis> im talking freenx
<stlsaint> how does the user connect?
<corbis> well i connect using nx client which technically should be using ssh pass through on there mote system
<stlsaint> corbis: is the user created on the nxserver? or are you using: ssh <username>@nxserver ?
<corbis> yes the user is created
<corbis> are you familiar with what nxserver is?
<corbis> its a way to connect to your desktop like VNC
<corbis> turns your Unix box into a terminal server for Gnome sessions
<stlsaint> corbis: no i have never used nxserver before
<stlsaint> corbis: is there a freenx or nx channel you could join to ask for help
<bromic94> hey all
<thewrath> wats up
<thewrath> where did my voice go
<bgs100> Hi thewrath
<thewrath> hey wats up
<bgs100> Not much
<bgs100> *looks around for thewrath's voice*
<thewrath> i might be getting a new car this weekend lol
<thewrath> but sooner than i tought
 * pedro3005 looks at bgs100 
 * bgs100 blinks at pedro3005 
<thebwt> corbis: never used nx before, but I can try to help. How are you specifiying a remote user? If the syntax is like ssh, then you need to specifiy a username. if it only has a connect entry then 'username@nx-hist-ip.com' should be used. if you simply connect to the ip then it may be giving you a default user (nx in this case).
<bgs100> thewrath: ah cool
<thewrath> i think i have a rod kocking in my car
<pedro3005> bgs100, I wonder what would happen if segfault segfaulted
<bgs100> pedro3005: hm?
<pedro3005> bgs100, well, there must be some code that displays the oh-so-nice "segmentation fault". it'd be cool if THAT segfaulted
<bgs100> pedro3005: Ah, lol.
<bgs100> Yes it would.
<bgs100> Well maybe not cool for the user
<bgs100> :p
<pedro3005> the universe would probably explode
<bgs100> pedro3005: No; the segfaulting segfault case is caught as a primitive exception, but then the catching program divides by zero, causing an *im*plode
<stlsaint> bgs100: +1
<bgs100> indeed
<pedro3005> bgs100, how is life
<pedro3005> ?
<bgs100> Alright. not too much homework lately.
<bgs100> Maverick broke X for me (I use nvidia-96 dirvers; should've read the relese notes more carefully :P), but all is okay now
<bgs100> drivers*
<pedro3005> what year are you in?
<bgs100> hm?
<pedro3005> in school
<bgs100> oh
<bgs100> Private message
<pedro3005> huh, is it that private?
<bgs100> I just don't like to share personal details so much
<bgs100> night
<hxcjonnysniper> can someone please help me connect to the internet through wired connection? it says the connection is established but firefox will not load anything.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: can you ping www.google.com
<hxcjonnysniper> --- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<hxcjonnysniper> 20 packets transmitted, 19 received, 5% packet loss, time 19025ms
<hxcjonnysniper> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 54.115/81.453/135.117/25.488 ms
<hxcjonnysniper> hxcjonnysniper@hxcjonnysniper-laptop:~$
<hxcjonnysniper> right now im connected through wireless though. its the only way i can get live support. it says the same in wired too.
<stlsaint> run command: ping -c 4 www.google.com
<hxcjonnysniper> --- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<hxcjonnysniper> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3004ms
<hxcjonnysniper> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 55.869/76.015/94.892/14.554 ms
<hxcjonnysniper> are you there?
<stlsaint> yep
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: are you sure ff is not pointing to a proxy somewhere?
<stlsaint> you have internet connection just fine
<hxcjonnysniper> idk if it is or not.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: ?
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: check your browser settings
<hxcjonnysniper> idk how to check to see what your talking about.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: open firefox and look at the connections settings in the options menu
<hxcjonnysniper> prefrences???
<stlsaint> yep
<hxcjonnysniper> then what?
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> i must pull it up
<hxcjonnysniper> okay i got it.
<hxcjonnysniper> its on use system proxy settings.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: ok than your not using a proxy
<stlsaint> in that browser can you get to yahoo or google?
<hxcjonnysniper> yeah while im connected wirelessly.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: can you ping while on the wired connection?
<hxcjonnysniper> yeah and the results are exactly the same as the ping wireless.
<hxcjonnysniper> i already had someone go through this.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: have you tried a different browser?
<hxcjonnysniper> and now when i click on my little network range on the taskbar above there is no wired network device anymore. it like is gone. dissapeared.
<hxcjonnysniper> no i havent
<hxcjonnysniper> im runnin ubuntu 10.10 and i am very dissapointed.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: did you do a upgrade from 10.04?
<hxcjonnysniper> yeah
<hxcjonnysniper> it didnt work on 10.04 either.
<hxcjonnysniper> so i upgraded thinking it would be better. and honestly its slower. and i still cant get on the internet via ethernet! =D NOT.
<hxcjonnysniper> ive been trying to fix this for two weeks.
<hxcjonnysniper> no one on this fucking chat support can do anything for me and no one will answer my forum questions.
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: well yelling and cussing at folks isnt going to get anyone to want to help fix your issue
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: you could be dealing with bad drivers, need kernel update and or a malfunctioning card
<stlsaint> !language
<ubot2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hxcjonnysniper> oh i know. but i dont know how many times ive done a ping today. im very aggravated.
<hxcjonnysniper> my drivers are fine. i think they need driver updates but i cant find them. can you help me with that?
<stlsaint> have you looked in your hardware menu?
<stlsaint> System>Admin>Hardware
<stlsaint> actually it will be in additional drivers
<hxcjonnysniper> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: well if you know the card is good that you will end up coming down to it being a driver issue
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: then you will need to see what the driver is and start looking for bugs/patches/updates to driver
<hxcjonnysniper> so it would be a driver issue?
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper:run command:
<stlsaint> crap dang keyboard
<stlsaint> dangit
<stlsaint> cant find the pipe key
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: you know where the pipe symbol is on keyboard...button above the right enter key?
<hxcjonnysniper> h/o
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint: i think it's with the "\" key. :)
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: yea but my keyboard is all different atm
<hxcjonnysniper> yeah!
<hxcjonnysniper> i got it. =p
<hxcjonnysniper> lol.
<stlsaint> alright you will need to see your driver with the lspci command so:
<stlsaint> lspci <pipe> grep Ethernet
<hxcjonnysniper> okay
<hxcjonnysniper> now what?
<stlsaint> hxcjonnysniper: with that driver info you will need to either look on launchpad or use google to see if there are some bugs with this and the 10.10 kernel.
<stlsaint> im sorry but i will be unable to help as i must leave
<hxcjonnysniper> i appreciate you doing absolutely nothing for me. =D NOT.
<johnny77> Is anyone running Ubuntu 10.10 netbook. I have to be honest and not loving the changes. I can't seem to do what I want/need?
<nhandler> paultag: Didn't you just install it? Or did you go back to Debian?
<paultag> nhandler, yeah I did
<paultag> johnny77, yeah I'm not liking it either
<paultag> johnny77, the new WM is really buggy, can't enable visual effects and hard to use
<paultag> johnny77, I'd downgrade to the old netbook-launcher if it's starting to get in your way ( but still in 10.10 )
<paultag> nhandler, sorry that was a bad answer. I still have UNE
<paultag> Mutter is wayyyyyyyyyy too alpha for my taste
<johnny77> WM? Only recently started using Ubuntu.
<paultag> Oh, sorry
<johnny77> how would I down grade?
<paultag> johnny77, not sure yet. I was going to write up instructions in the morning. I think you should be able to install netbook-launcher from software sources. If you need to use the computer now, there is an option to change your session at the login menu. It's on the bottom bar. It's a drop(up) menu that says "Ubuntu Netbook Edition" right now
<paultag> johnny77, change that to Ubuntu Desktop and login. That should be a temporary fix until I can help more
<johnny77> is the desktop more like the old netbook? I really liked the favorite menu in the old netbook. Is that is desktop?
<paultag> johnny77, I'm afraid not. I'll write you up instructions. If check back Friday, I should have a better answer for you. I only installed it yesterday
<paultag> If you * check back
<johnny77> no problem, I just installed it and was like gasp. The old menu I picked up real easy... I'll check back later.
<paultag> johnny77, yeah man, I feel your pain
<paultag> johnny77, sorry bout that. Ubuntu is usually better then this :)
<johnny77> it's ok. Actually I was so impressed with the last one, I'll give it some mistakes. Heck, I've been using Windows a good 15 years and still have to and they've made some mistakes.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> johnny77, I'll write it up after my midterms in the morning
<paultag> ( if I get to it ;) )
<johnny77> no problem, take your time. I'll come back on here later & try to catch you. I have to go... Thanks for your help.
<paultag> cheers :)
<seidos> i am having a tough time installing maverick.  it was working fine all night last night from live usb, so i was going to install today.  backed up data, tried installing, when i went to "advanced partitioning" there were new options create partitions (new was greyed out)
<seidos> *was no "new" option, as it was greyed out.
<seidos> now i'm hesitant to even try install.  i have another usb stick, in case it's the usb stick, but i tried installing an iso to it, and i couldn't.  gparted won't even format the stick :|
<seidos> i don't have any live cds...i was kind of hoping that a live usb would be just as reliable, if not more so.  perhaps i should quit while i'm behind, and stick with karmic
<seidos> just accept that my hardware is old, and it won't work with it
<Maddeth> hello :)
<LeMoiLib> Hello, does anyone can help me set up Sweave to run with Kile editor???
<LeMoiLib> How do I copy a  script file in /usr/local/bin ??? I try using the GUI but the access is denied, how can I allow the access as the administrator?
<hobgoblin> if you are ok with the command line then sudo cp path/original path/new
<hobgoblin> if not use root filemanager - but as I have no idea what distro or desktop environment you are using that would need a guess
<hobgoblin> as far as sweave and kile go - I've never heard of either - but a quick search on google got https://stat.ethz.ch/pipermail/r-help/2008-October/176615.html
<LeMoiLib> I'm using Ubuntu
<LeMoiLib> Lucid 10.04
<hobgoblin> gksudo nautilus /usr/local
<hobgoblin> will open nautilus as root in that location - be careful - don't start deleting things while you are root
<LeMoiLib> ok
<hobgoblin> it will want your password
<LeMoiLib> I type the password
<LeMoiLib> now?
<hobgoblin> when you run the command it will want the password
<bioterror> remember to give that file rights to be executed
<LeMoiLib> Actually a frame pop up with the password request and I typed it! Then the commend line is showing the normal prompt with my name
<bioterror> sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<LeMoiLib> Bioterror is file the name of the file I want to copy there???
<bioterror> yes
<LeMoiLib> But why nothing happen with the previous commend hobgoblin sugested?
<bioterror> hmm
<LeMoiLib> what is path?
<LeMoiLib> is it the generic name
<LeMoiLib> or where I want the script to go?
<bioterror> usually own scripts and binaies goes to /usr/local/bin/
<LeMoiLib> Bioterror remember we are beginners here????:'(
<LeMoiLib> so be very precise
<LeMoiLib> retype the full command with the actual details
<bioterror> okay
<LeMoiLib> not generic names!!!
<bioterror> where do you have that file of yours
<bioterror> and whats its name
<LeMoiLib> in my download file in my document in my home I think
<bioterror> it might take a while from me to answer becouse of 3G connection
<LeMoiLib> Thank for trying....
<aveilleux> bioterror: What's up? I might be able to lend a hand
<bioterror> cd Documents
<bioterror> sudo cp your.file /usr/local/bin/
<bioterror> sudo chmod 777 /usr/local/bin/your.file
<LeMoiLib> I'm lost!!!! which one do you want me to type,
<LeMoiLib> ?
<bioterror> all of those
<LeMoiLib> ok doing it....
<LeMoiLib> sorry, is your in your.file meant for my name?
<bioterror> you can use tab -key to fill the words
<bioterror> you dont have type every char
<LeMoiLib> I got this: sudo cp your.file/usr/local/bin/
<LeMoiLib> cp: missing destination file operand after `your.file/usr/local/bin/'
<LeMoiLib> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<bioterror> lemoilib, i am sorry, but you havent told me your files name
<bioterror> /usr/local/bin is a place on your hard drive
<hobgoblin> and you need a space between the source and destination names
<bioterror> it needs to be separated
<LeMoiLib> Let me start over again: I downloaded the file in /home/LeMoilib/Download which is Sweave.sh a script file for Sweave and I'm suppose to copy it to /usr/local/bin
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> cd
<bioterror> cd Download
<LeMoiLib> done
<bioterror> sudo cp Sweave.sh /usr/local/bin
<LeMoiLib> cd Download
<LeMoiLib> bash: cd: Download: No such file or directory
<bioterror> sudo chmod 777 /usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh
<Bodsda> cd Downloads
<Bodsda> ^^ note the trailing s
<bioterror> cd Down<press tab key>
<bioterror> :)
<basil> d
<LeMoiLib> go this: ~/Downloads$
<hobgoblin> o/ Bodsda
<basil> j
<basil> how to upgrade
<bioterror> LeMoiLib, continue with the sudo cp -line
<LeMoiLib> ok
<Bodsda> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> basil: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LeMoiLib> cp-line: command not found
<hobgoblin> Bodsda: you good I hope :)
<basil> upgrade frm cd 9.10 to 10.4
<Bodsda> hobgoblin: yep, me and my new addition to the family :)
<hobgoblin> woohoo - I'll not tell you horror stories
<aveilleux> basil, You mean 10.04 (the numbers are significant)
<basil> yes
<aveilleux> basil, Do you mean upgrade your installation? You should be able to do that through the update manager (System > Administration > Update Manager)
<Bodsda> basil: ensure that you have the cd software source enabled in synaptic or /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Bodsda> hobgoblin: :)
<basil> but my internet is slow
<hobgoblin> then you can use the alternate cd
<basil> i want upgrade frm cd
<basil> yes i have the cd
<hobgoblin> basil - you have to use the alternate cd NOT the normal desktop one
<Bodsda> basil: in Synaptic Package Manager in the sources section, ensure that the cd source is enabled. Launch Synaptic > Settings Menu > Software Sources > Tick the CD box at the bottom
<LeMoiLib> bioterror I need to go for 30 min, please write all the step from the beginning if you can. Thank you trying guys!
<basil> yes i ticked but not working
<bioterror> lemoilib, see ya when u get back
<bioterror> im myself jumping off from the train
<Bodsda> basil: If that box is ticked, and a genuine cd is mounted, then the package managers will automatically get packages from the cd.
<basil> tell me the step by step plz
<Bodsda> basil: in the terminal, enter    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hobgoblin> basil: you can also from the Alt+F2 run dialogue do gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<hobgoblin> but that is all in the links I gave you
<basil> if u can do via remote desktop
<hobgoblin> I won't
<aveilleux> basil, The point here is that we are helping you, not doing it for you
<basil> i do the alt+f2 but the winow is closed
<basil> how can i find a helper in my language malayalam
<basil> how can i find a helper in my language malayalam
<basil> how can i find a helper in my language malayalam
<aveilleux> basil, There's no need to repeat yourself.
<hobgoblin> we saw the first time
<aveilleux> basil, It's text, it's not like we missed reading it
<basil> how i install .tar.gz in ubuntu
<hobgoblin> basil: not sure there is a malaya channel
<basil> how i install .tar.gz in ubuntu
<basil> how i install .tar.gz in ubuntu
<thebwt> ...
<basil> how i install .tar.gz in ubuntu
<thebwt> extract it, compile it, install it
<thebwt> you should probably look for a .deb
<basil> step by step
<Bodsda> basil: It does really depend whats inside.
<basil> how i install .tar.gz in ubuntu
<AndrewMC> basil: we hear you stop spamming please
<basil> how i install .tar.gz in ubuntu
<AndrewMC> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<paultag> Holy jesus
<paultag> What's up AndrewMC
<Bodsda> paultag: sup mate
<paultag> hey Bodsda
<paultag> welcome back Joeb454
<paultag> erm johnny77
<AndrewMC> basil: is spamming  "how i install .tar.gz in ubuntu"
<basil> no my question
<paultag> basil, can you please stop spamming, I understand you're in need of help, but please
<paultag> basil, it's quite annoying. I'd rather not ban you
<johnny77> paultag: am I too early?
<paultag> basil, and for installing from source?
<paultag> johnny77, a wee bit. I was just about to do it now. Someone told me I need to backport, but I think you're right on time
<paultag> basil, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Joeb454> paultag: you'd be surprised how often I seem to get pinged (pung?) by mistake
<basil> refer me a website
<paultag> basil, read through that
<paultag> basil, I just did, please try and be more descriptive in queries next time
<paultag> thanks for the heads up AndrewMC
<paultag> Joeb454, haha
<AndrewMC> np paultag
 * Bizurke waits for spam about ./configure
 * thebwt cringes at the lack of checkinstall
<johnny77> paultag: I'll be here for a couple of hours if you need help or someone to do as you write or something...
<paultag> johnny77, awesome, thanks
<johnny77> paultag: the people in this chat room have been awesome in helping me get started with Ubuntu. Least I could do it help back.
<paultag> johnny77, It's how I started off with the team :)
<Mohan_chml> paultag: Ohai :)
<paultag> Hey Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> sup paultag ?
<paultag> Mohan_chml, just starting to work out how to get rid of Mutter in UNE
<paultag> Mohan_chml, for both myself and johnny77 here
<Mohan_chml> ah..!
<LeMoiLib> Hello again, I was been help but needed to go somewhere: this is my problem again:  Let me start over again: I downloaded the file in /home/LeMoilib/Download which is Sweave.sh a script file for Sweave and I'm suppose to copy it to /usr/local/bin
<paultag> it's how you say... "Dumb as hell"
<Mohan_chml> LOL :P
<paultag> LeMoiLib, sudo cp /home/LeMoilib/Download/Sweave.sh /usr/local/bin
<Mohan_chml> paultag: I am tired after having my dinner :)
<paultag> LeMoiLib, might also need a chmod +x /usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh as well
<hobgoblin> paultag: Downloads
<paultag> LeMoiLib, and to run it, run "Sweave.sh"
<paultag> hobgoblin, +1
<LeMoiLib> Hello I was being help but needed to got, I'm back. This was my problem:  I downloaded the file in /home/LeMoilib/Download which is Sweave.sh a script file for Sweave and I'm supposed to copy it to /usr/local/bin but don't know how to access it because it's locked.
<Mohan_chml> basil: Beware of the official channels where you will be banned for such kind of activities. Do not spam the channel please
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: please read replies you get
<basil> debian package download website
<basil> tell me
<paultag> gah, johnny77, it's been marked crap
<paultag> johnny77, I'm going to backport it
<LeMoiLib> I'm reading sorry
<thebwt> basil: what are you trying to install?
<basil> suggest me a good website for debian packages
<thebwt> there is no such thing
<Mohan_chml> basil: Please try to explain what you want, in a single line. or it will be counted as spamming and there is a possibility for bans
<johnny77> paultag: what has been marked crap? and what does that mean? Sorry don't mean to bother, but just curious want to understand.
<paultag> johnny77, oh sorry, I'm using slang terms that I use in my head
<hobgoblin> paultag: always a bad move
<Mohan_chml> basil: there are official repositories which will be already added to synaptic package manager
<paultag> johnny77, it's been marked "oldlib", and is a "transitional package", meaning that it does not install anything, it's a fake package to let people upgrade
<paultag> johnny77, they're making people use Unity. So, what I'm going to do is back-port it to my PPA
<LeMoiLib> paultag when do I put the +x.... command in your first suggestion?
<paultag> johnny77, and you can install it from me :)
<paultag> LeMoiLib, sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh
<basil> how to install a package with out internet
<Mohan_chml> basil: What package you want to install?? we can provide you the directories to download in accordance with the project you need
<thebwt> basil: `sudo apt-get download <package-name>`
<Mohan_chml> wb mathay :)
<paultag> hey mathay
<paultag> mathay, sup pimp
<mathay> paultag, Mohan_chml: how are you two doing?
<hobgoblin> they are married mathay
<paultag> mathay, oh you know. straight chilling
<mathay> hobgoblin: I don't know what to say. I had no idea.
<Mohan_chml> mathay: Its 22:00 here. finished my dinner and headed back to the machine =] and you?
<Mohan_chml> lol hi
<johnny77> paultag: Are you saying 10.10 is kinda a fake upgrade so that we use Unity? What is Unity?
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: *
<paultag> mathay, DANGER ZONE
<LeMoiLib> cp: target `+x/usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh' is not a directory
<paultag> mathay, DANGER ZONE
<paultag> mathay, DANGER ZONE
<mathay> paultag: nice, nice. We convinced Magill to cancel lab today.
<paultag> mathay, that's awesome
<paultag> johnny77, yeah. Unity is that new crappy interface
<mathay> Mohan_chml: not much. I just got out of class.
<thebwt> -team?
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: you must use commands as they are given - the spaces are important
<LeMoiLib> I typed: sudo cp /home/LeMoilib/Download/Sweave.sh /usr/local/bin chmod +x /usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh as well then enter
<paultag> johnny77, sorry, this will be a moment. Stick around ( and help out if you get bored )
<paultag> johnny77, I'll keep you updated
<johnny77> paultag: I'm not sure how much I can help. I've only had Ubuntu a couple weeks.
<aveilleux> LeMoiLib, You have to use the carriage return
<paultag> johnny77, You never know ;)
<aveilleux> LeMoiLib, The commands are separate, not the same line
<LeMoiLib> I asked about that!!!!!
<LeMoiLib> trying again
<LeMoiLib> ...
<JoeMaverickSett> LeMoiLib: try doing it step by step, first: sudo cp /home/LeMoilib/Downloads/Sweave.sh /usr/local/bin
<JoeMaverickSett> then comes the sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh
<LeMoiLib> I typed : sudo cp /home/LeMoilib/Downloads/Sweave.sh /usr/local/bin and got
<LeMoiLib> :cp: missing destination file operand after
<Matthew_> Oh hello
<paultag> Matthew_, heyya
<LeMoiLib> /home/LeMoilib/Downloads/Sweave.sh /usr/local/bin and got
<paultag> Matthew_, what's up
<Matthew_> Hey hey
<Matthew_> Okay, I am using the new 10.10 release.
<Mohan_chml> Hola Matthew_ and you can stay on #ubuntu-beginners-team too :)
<Matthew_> On a ThinkPad x200
<Matthew_> I'm new to IRC chat as well... you can stay logged in to multiple chats at once?
<hobgoblin> Matthew_: yep
<Mohan_chml> yes and shoot the query Matthew_ =]
<Matthew_> I am trying to access the ThinkPad ACPI options that everybody seems to be talking about, something about setting Fancontrol options to 1, so that the fan interface can work properly
<Matthew_> I understand that ThinkPad ACPI modules have been integrated directly into Ubuntu since 2007, 2008 or so...
<Matthew_> ?
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: can you please close and open the terminal - then run this command and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: cat .bash_history
<LeMoiLib> ok
<Matthew_> I cannot seem to find at all the ThinkPad ACPI files in 10.10, they don't appear to exist?
<paultag> johnny77, Testing my new build now.
<johnny77> paultag: ok, thank you.
<Willex> hey people
<hobgoblin> hi Willex
<Mohan_chml> Matthew_: give us a minute. I think 10.10 has ACPI but I am not on it currently
<Willex> is there a way you can like "flip the panel upside down" :S?
<hobgoblin> not as far as I know
<Willex> I mean, I deleted the lower panel and took the upper one down and now I'm using elementary theme which looks like it was designed to be on top
<Willex> it looks right when I place it back up again but I don't like it there :/
<Willex> if I create a new panel it just looks the same
<LeMoiLib> hobgoblin I did what you asked
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: what is the new url? did you put a name in the name box and enter?
<LeMoiLib> what are you asking?
<paultag> johnny77, had a slight FTBFS setback, but I think It's almost OK now.
<LeMoiLib> this is the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513243/
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: you are still not putting the spaces in - last command you ran was sudo cp /home/anselme/Downloads/Sweave.sh/usr/local/bin
<hobgoblin> there must be a space between the .sh and /usr
<LeMoiLib> I see, trying.....
<hobgoblin> what is saying is that you have not put in the destination and it is also trying to copy a file called Sweave.sh/usr/local/bin
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: also if the file is actually called sweave.sh then you must use s not S
<LeMoiLib> ok the prompt is showing again
<bioterror> filesystems used by *nix's are Case Sensitive
<LeMoiLib> yes got the name right
<bioterror> you can have files "diamond" and "Diamond" and even "DiaMonD" and every file is different from each other, LeMoiLib
<LeMoiLib> yes understand
<LeMoiLib> after that the prompt is showing now
<hobgoblin> cool then the file has been copied
<LeMoiLib> don't I need the chmod +x thing????
<LeMoiLib> going to check....
<hobgoblin> yes you will need that
<johnny77> Can ubuntu (setup on a dual boot with windows) write to the windows partition? Is there a way to automatically mount said partition.
<hobgoblin> yes
<LeMoiLib> hodgoblin the file is not there
<LeMoiLib> is the yes for me?
<LeMoiLib> Chmod +x???????
<hobgoblin> johnny77: do you want a GUI method or an edit a file by hand solution ?
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: the yes was not for you but the yes you will need that was
<LeMoiLib> ok
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: do this in the terminal
<johnny77> hobgoblin: Being new to ubuntu I'd feel better with a GUI if possible.
<hobgoblin> johnny77: ok - try the software centre first - look for pysdm and install - if it is not in software centre then use synaptic
<hobgoblin> johnny77: I'll get a link too
<hobgoblin> johnny77: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197
<LeMoiLib> Thobgoblin thiss is the output: cp: cannot stat `chmod': No such file or directory
<LeMoiLib> cp: cannot stat `+x': No such file or directory
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: have you changed to the directory ?
<LeMoiLib> what do yu mean?
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: try cd /urs/local/bin then do the chmod
<LeMoiLib> this is after /home/....
<LeMoiLib> then follows with what you are suggesting??
<hobgoblin> if you have n
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: what does you prompt say please? mine is ~$
<LeMoiLib> mine also
<johnny77> hobgoblin: the link had this disclaimer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513258/  Isn't that all I want?
<hobgoblin> johnny77: you can use that if you wish
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: cd /usr/local/bin
<hobgoblin> then do the chmod
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: please read lines addressed to you - I have already told you this
<LeMoiLib> sorry, you know it not easy to follow while trying also!!!!!
<johnny77> hobgoblin: It doesn't matter to me. If I do something I like to understand why. If one is better I want to use that. I'm just new and am questioning a lot of things... hope I'm not too frustrating.  pysdm is installed.
<paultag> johnny77, yeah, just a while more. I have to rewrite a bit of code to make it work
<LeMoiLib> is there a space between +x and /usr/loca...
<LeMoiLib> ?
<johnny77> paultag: NP. hobgoblin here is helping me with another issue.
<JoeMaverickSett> LeMoiLib: yes
<LeMoiLib> chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/bin': Operation not permitted
<LeMoiLib> the output!!!
<JoeMaverickSett> LeMoiLib: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh
<JoeMaverickSett> not the /usr/local/bin
<LeMoiLib> chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/bin/Sweave.sh': Operation not permitted
<Bizurke> LeMoiLib, make sure you're putting "sudo" before the command
<LeMoiLib> no problem this time, the cp is pointing
<LeMoiLib> is the file copied?
<LeMoiLib> checking......
<hobgoblin> johnny77: yea I understand - I will always answer - they bioth do the same thing - as does editing the file by hand - if you want to know what happens when either do their job - look at the file that gets edited - cat /etc/fstab - it also does the creating of the necessary folders for the drive to be mounted to
<LeMoiLib> No file in bin named Sweave.sh
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: use the up arrow to back track through your commands and see where it was sent to
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: if you still can't see it do this    sudo updatedb &&locate Sweave.sh
<LeMoiLib> Thank guys it show it there in usr/local/bin
<LeMoiLib> Thank very much all for your time and dedication
<hobgoblin> welcome
<LeMoiLib> Hope I become *nix proficient very soon
<LeMoiLib> Take care all
<johnny77> hobgoblin: I followed the guide. Thank you. I got it set as it said, but have not tested it because I don't want to reboot right now.
<hobgoblin> johnny77: you can see if it works with sudo mount -a   unless the drive is already mounted
<johnny77> hobgoblin: It's mounted. does that mean it worked? And it will auto mount at startup right?
<hobgoblin> if it was not mounted and is now then yes :)
<johnny77> hobgoblin: ok thanks. Is there a way to autoconnect to a network?
<hobgoblin> no idea - mine connects to ethernet and I never use wireless - I expect so though
<paultag> johnny77, backporting this is a bitch. There are a lot of bits I'm having to rewrite
<johnny77> paultag: NP. I just really glad you can write them. I guess I could eventually get used to Unity, but wow it's messed up.
<paultag> johnny77, Give it some time
<paultag> johnny77, I need to head to class, I'll hack on this later. Follow my blog, I'll post there. That or email me or something
<johnny77> paultag: ok, np
<paultag> :)
<jurgen> question, if I update my xubuntu distro (have 9.10 now on server) do i need to save any files from the OS before in order for my data array to still build/work in the new distro (os isnt on array)
<jurgen> using mdadm for array
<tronyx> did you do any special OS configs for the array to work?
<tronyx> or configuration files, etc
<jurgen> i think i once edited /etc/mdadm.conf
<tronyx> i'd save that file just ot be safe
<tronyx> and after the update, diff the file that's there against the one you saved
<tronyx> look for changes, effects of changes, etc.
<tronyx> and of course, make sure anything critical is already backed up :)
<jurgen> alright, does new distro have mdadm on it or will i need to apt-get it
<tronyx> jesus this channel has a lot of people in it
<jurgen> i cant backup 4TB thats why T.T
<tronyx> yea that could be tricky
<tronyx> is it RAID 5 or what?
<jurgen> yes
<jurgen> ive partitioned it and put ext3 on em
<tronyx> i'd back up the configs or changes you made pertaining to the RAID setup and diff the configs before you reboot
<jurgen> only config I can think of is /etc/mdadm
<tronyx> worst case scenario ( i think )_ is that even if the box comes up and the array is broken, your data will sitll be on the disks
<tronyx> assuming the integrity of the disks is ok
<tronyx> drives, etc.
<tronyx> done any research to see if your raid stuff has known issues under the new version?
<jurgen> no all those technical logs make me dizzy
<tronyx> then update and hope for the best :)
<tronyx> and back up your configs
<jurgen> does mdadm have a HQ I can suicide bomb if it goes bad?
<jurgen> or look for help maybe :p
<tronyx> looks like you would need to suicide bomb a dude named neil brown
<tronyx> lol
<tronyx> beyond that i can't help you much
<jurgen> thanks m8 ill look into mdadm bugs on 10.4 first then
<tronyx> np np
<tronyx> speaking of aussies....ping ajmorris
<tronyx> AJMORRIS RAWRRRRRRRRR
<tronyx> <3 paultag
<paultag> tronyx, <3 <3
<tronyx> oh yay
<tronyx> at least i can trust you to never leave your computer
<tronyx> how goes man
<paultag> tronyx, you spamming d
<tronyx> lol little bit
<tronyx> slow day at the office
<paultag> tronyx, aye aye
<paultag> tronyx, s'new?
<paultag> hey ajmorris
<paultag> Oh he's not here
<tronyx> oh not much, work and stuff
<tronyx> you?
<tronyx> disappointed about medal of honor, anticipating black ops
<paultag> tronyx, not much, not much. Working on packaging up the fastest app I've ever written
<tronyx> what does it do paultag?
<paultag> tronyx, 4 hours to write it from scratch. 6 to release the first stable. 24 to package into a deb.
<paultag> tronyx, it's an XDG compatible autostart daemon for Fluxbox
<tronyx> very cool
<tronyx> what did you write it in?
<tronyx> !tronyx
<ubot2> Factoid 'tronyx' not found
<tronyx> does that bot still work? guess not
<paultag> tronyx, c++
<paultag> tronyx, it's not votebot anymore :(
<tronyx> lame
<tronyx> votebot was my homeboy
<tronyx> or homebot i guess one would say
<paultag> heyo
<tronyx> i wish steam ran on linux
<mathay> tronyx: does it not run well in wine?
<tronyx> eh you take big performance hits when you run games like that in wine
<aveilleux> mathay, tronyx: Which game?
<tronyx> bad company 2
<mathay> tronyx: gotchya. What game are you trying to run?
<mathay> Ahh.
<mathay> I never played that. I keep forgetting Steam incorporates more games than just Half-Life mods.
<tronyx> i'm hooked on BC2 lately
<tronyx> MoH was a huge letdown apparently so i didn't even bother getting it
<tronyx> and now black ops looks amazing
<tronyx> but modern warfare 2 had a lot of flaws, so we'll see what they do with black ops
<mathay> That stinks that they don't run well in wine.
<aveilleux> mathay: Well, it's to be expected if it uses a lot of processing power, especially on the GPU. Linux graphics drivers tend to be, sadly, subpar.
<tronyx> very true
<paultag> mathay, tell bridie to play better
<aveilleux> dimbos_: Why do you want to recompile the kernel?
<dimbos_> i made some changes and i want to test them
<aveilleux> dimbos_: I assume you're a developer, then, and you know what you're doing. In that case, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<dimbos_> <aveilleux>, thanx a lot!
<aveilleux> dimbos_: No problem
<locke> so, i just started in linux today, and my amarok won't play anything
<locke> any advice, anyone?
<ehcah> Does anyone if know if there is a PST import tool for either Evolution or Thunderbird?
<aveilleux> locke: Define "anything". Also I assume you're using Kubuntu.
<hobgoblin> locke: if you are in ubuntu install libxine1-ffmpeg
<locke> yeah, it won't play anything, streams from the internet, music from my flashdrive, etc
<locke> tried that guy already
<hobgoblin> locke: what version of buntu ?
<locke> 10.04, i think
<hobgoblin> is it kubuntu or ubuntu?
<locke> kubuntu
<hobgoblin> but you could run it from the terminal and see what you get there - might well show an error
<locke> how do i do that?
<bioterror> locke, alt+f2 and type "konsole" without ""
<bioterror> and when it opens you a terminal, you can type "amarok"
<bioterror> without"" ;)
<locke> it opens alright, no errors or anything
<locke> still won't play though
<aveilleux> locke: Is it echoing any errors to the console?
<locke> i wish i knew what that meant, how do i check?
<locke> feel free to bail when my ineptitude starts to irritate you haha
<aveilleux> locke: Look at the terminal you opened Amarok from..?
<locke> ...right
<hobgoblin> try and play something and see if the konsole says anything
<locke> demux_wavpack: (open_wv_file:127) open_wv_file: non-seekable inputs aren't supported yet.
<tronyx> and there you have your problem
<tronyx> strange question, but have you tried using VLC locke?
<tronyx> i believe that it can repair and play items that might be non-seekable
<locke> ahhh yeah, i thought it sounded familiar
<tronyx> sudo apt-get install vlc
<locke> i'm trying to get my amarok to play music though
<tronyx> all MP3s?
<tronyx> sounds like it's a problem with the file itself rather than the player, but i say that based solely on the verbose error
<tronyx> amarok is claiming that the track is non-seekable, and amarok itself doesn't support that type of file
<locke> yeah, i was just doing something dumb, all better
<locke> thanks for the VLC though, that'll come in handy
<tronyx> happens all the time, glad it's fixed
<locke> thanks to you too, hobgoblin
<kosaidpo> hello guys is there a trick to get the pasword if  i forgot it ??
<tronyx> single user the machine or boot from a live CD and chroot into the OS
<tronyx> http://www.botskool.com/geeks/how-recover-your-ubuntu-1004-password
<kosaidpo> single machne ??
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<kosaidpo> okay thanks guys
<kosaidpo> guys in my ecovery mode i dont have that laste line
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Root login?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: That's odd
<kosaidpo> btw im on lubuntu : ) not ubuntu
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: That doesn't matter
<kosaidpo> well i jst said it cus it might be since i dont kno
<kosaidpo> aveilleux: and if itype in my console passwd username it wont ask me for the old psw right ??
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Yes
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Since you are root it will simply let you change the password
<kosaidpo> but if my machine is off
<kosaidpo> ill have no way to
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Um, generally you can't access a machine that's turned off....
<kosaidpo> noo im not tlkin about that root mode
<kosaidpo> LOL no as in now my mchine im using now but i dont rmber my psw you got me
<kosaidpo> as in if i turn it off i better rember my psw or find a way to skip it you got me
<kosaidpo> its okay nvm
<channel9news> hey anybody know anything about conky, and desktop modification?
<bioterror> I know something about conky
<channel9news> well, i found a good how-to on lifehacker.com, but i'm running kubuntu off of a tiny partition of my harddrive
<channel9news> and i don't think it installed, cuz i don't have one of the files
<bioterror> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/59/my-conky-config/ that discussion is full of conky.cfg's
<bioterror> just for your pleasure
<bioterror> but I warn you, more you put stuff on your conky, more it will eat CPU
<bioterror> my 1.6GHz Pentium M laptop went from fast to slow when I added different kind of bars
<channel9news> awesome, thanks  man
<slim> hey anybody know where i can get the kubuntu compiler file? my didn't install correctly
<bioterror> could you be more specific
<slim> i tried sudo apt-get install gcc
<slim> and got
<slim> Package gcc is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<bioterror> what does it say?
<slim> E: Package gcc has no installation candidate
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5
<slim> it couldn't find it
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I bet you have done sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> Get:2 http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main gcc-4.4 i386 4.4.4-14ubuntu5 [3,074kB]
<bioterror> I got it
<bioterror> just by typing sudo apt-get install gcc
<bioterror> is your repository okay?
<slim> its running now
<slim> i hadn't updated haha
<slim> hence, my presence in this particular forum
<bioterror> you made me to install gcc, maybe I should compile something now :D
<slim> absolutely! i'm trying conky
<bioterror> Fri00:12 <bioterror> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/59/my-conky-config/ that discussion is full of conky.cfg's
<bioterror> ;)
<slim> got it bookmarked already haha
<bioterror> I bet you're interested in those
<bioterror> good
<slim> alright, thanks man!
<bioterror> np mate, glad to help you out
<Silver_Fox_> Bonjour
<bioterror> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello bioterror ,  how are you ?
<bioterror> fine thanks, about to hit the bed
<Silver_Fox_> Do not hit it too hard :)
<bioterror> I have a futon bed :D
<bioterror> so, :D
<Silver_Fox_> Okay, enjoy
<bioterror> every night, I can suggest one for you too if you have problems with back :-)
<|friTTe|> well well, finally finished with schoolstuff
<|friTTe|> sent and everything
<Silver_Fox_> bioterror:  I use to have a bad back but i changed to memory foam. Now i have no more back problems
<|friTTe|> tempur?
<|friTTe|> tried one pillow with that foam, awesome
<james102> hi all, I'm currently on my buddy's computer because I am installing ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop, and it won't let me proceed with the installation past the "Who Are You" page
<james102> I have filled out every field, but the Forward button is still greyed out
<bioterror> could the installer be crashed
<bioterror> I've heard it might happen
<james102> I don't think so, because I can go back all the way to the time zone selection and edit those pages
<bioterror> okay
<james102> At the bottom it says "Getting the time from a network time server"
<ElvisTheKing> Hi i am new in Ubuntu. Kdevelop is the place to start?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-15
<johnny77> I had freemind installed when I upgraded to Ubuntu netbook 10.10 Now I can't get it to load. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Silver_Fox_> alt+f2 then submit freemind
<Silver_Fox_> *guess
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<IdleOne> johnny77: try running freemind from terminal and see what it says
<johnny77> I tried that but it just hung and never said anything. I try again.
<johnny77> It's just hanging... Terminal is not saying anything, but freemind is still trying to load or locked up.
<Silver_Fox_> Have you tried a system restart ?
<johnny77> like turn off the computer and boot it back up? Yes.
<stlsaint> howdy ho!!
<wkivel> i got a deskjet d1660 printer that will not print how do i fix this?
<johnny77> freemind is still loading. any suggestions?
<stlsaint> freemind?
<Silver_Fox_> re-install freemind possibly, just a guess. Perhaps someone else will have a better idea
<seidos> i need to learn how to ask the package manager information about who maintains a package from cli.  any ideas?
<stlsaint> apt-cache ? or apt-find ?
<stlsaint> somethign with apt :D
<aveilleux> seidos: Aptitude probably has that. Just run sudo aptitude.
<seidos> aveilleux, ah, yeah.  should've just done that before asking.
<seidos> well apt-cache doesn't really have the information i was looking for.
<seidos> aptitude was deprecated in maverick when i tried it a few days ago
<aveilleux> seidos: Whoever thought it was a good idea to get rid of Aptitude needs to be dragged out back and flogged
<seidos> should i really learn a tool that didn't even make it to maverick?  :/
<seidos> i'm going to try fedora 13 for the heck of it
<aveilleux> seidos: What are you talking about? It's there. It comes in the default install still, despite rumors.
<seidos> aveilleux, i could only run maverick from live usb.  wouldn't install on my notebook
<seidos> and actually, for some reason the live usb stopped working O_o
<aveilleux> seidos: My point still stands, aptitude is still included in Maverick, regardless of rumors of its removal
<seidos> aveilleux, i'm skeptical.  you saw it for yourself?
<aveilleux> seidos: I deploy it as a part of my custom distro. It comes on both the alternate and desktop CDs.
<seidos> acknowledged
<bigtreec> Anyone know how to change the icons in the "launch pad" on the left hand side in ubuntu 10.10 Netbook version?
<stlsaint> nope, sorry
<johnny77> bigtreec: if you right-click on one there is a remove option. If you want to add one load the program right-click there is an option to add.
<bigtreec> johnny77: Yes. Thanks. I know how to remove the icon. But don't know how to add one. Only can open the related application then it shows up in the launchpad...
<johnny77> bigtreec: also if you right-click on files & folders or applications it brings up a very useful submenu
<bigtreec> Ah...I got it! Just as you mentioned(sorry I misunderstanding the detail): Load the app->right click->"keep in launcher"...it works...thanks a lot!
<johnny77> bigtreec: no problem.
<johnny77> I'm having trouble loading freemind since I've upgraded to 10.10 netbook. It's a java based program if that helps any. It never finishes loading.
<seidos> johnny77, the only think i can think to do is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<seidos> i can't run this python program:  https://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.9.2.tar.bz2 any ideas?
<johnny77> seidos: ok, trying it.
<gonzolively> Not really that much of a "beginner"...in fact I have been running Linux for the past 3 or more years...however something that has been missing (to me atleast) since jaunty jackalope is the ability to "throw" windows into other work spaces simply by taking the window and dragging it quickly to the adjacent space
<gonzolively> anyone know how to get this feature back in 10.10?
<gonzolively> Thanks in advance
<seidos> gonzolively, i think you need to enable desktop effects for that (compiz)
<gonzolively> ok cool, i hit alt + F2, nothing really happened after typing "compiz"
<gonzolively> i'll look around
<aveilleux> gonzolively: Have yo enabled compositing in System > Preferences > Appearance? (Extra level)
<gonzolively> yeah, that didn't do it
<gonzolively> i tried that yesterday upon installing
<gonzolively> its' probably burried in all of the GUI
<gonzolively> somewhere
<aveilleux> gonzolively: Have you installed the compizconfig-manager?
<gonzolively> let me check synaptic, i did yesterday, thought i had pretty much every "compiz" file
<gonzolively> cool thanks man, apparently i didn't!
<aveilleux> gonzolively: I don't know if that'll solve your problem, but it's the most powerful tool for managing Compiz effects
<gonzolively> ok cool, yeah i'll play around with it and see what i can do
<johnny77> is there a way to input file name and recieve location?
<aveilleux> johnny77: You mean search for a file?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Open Nautilus, browse to /, ctrl+f, type file name
<johnny77> aveilleux: Thank you. That finds it, but now I need it's path.
<aveilleux> johnny77: right-click on the file and click Properties
<johnny77> I really started liking Ubuntu, but now my ignorance is getting frustrating.
<johnny77> And I really don't like the new Unity in netbook.
<johnny77> sorry needed to vent a bit.
<aveilleux> johnny77: I rarely recommend UNR to people. I really dislike the interface overall.
<johnny77> yes, but it's part of the Ubuntu 10.10 netbook.
<aveilleux> johnny77: I usually tell people to use Desktop or MDU :P
<johnny77> aveilleux: It's also frustrating not knowing the acronyms :)
<aveilleux> johnny77: Not surprising you don't know that one, it's my personal project. Minimal Desktop for Ubuntu.
<johnny77> aveilleux: I was ok with 10.4, but not working well with 10.10. I need freemind, but I can't get it to work. Would switching to Desktop version help?
<aveilleux> johnny77: If the program itself doesn't work, then probably not. It's the same kernel underneath. (Also it's 10.04. THe digits are significant)
<johnny77> If I uninstall a program that is not working only to reinstall it, should I reboot before reinstalling?
<aveilleux> johnny77: You don't generally need to, no.
<johnny77> Aveilleux: yeah, i knew it was 10.04... my typo.
<johnny77> Would it make a difference if I tried to go to the website and download it?
<aveilleux> johnny77: It might, it might not. It depends on which version is in the repositories and if there is a newer version available.
<johnny77> aveilleux: if it's the same version?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Then it won't make a difference.
<seidos> i can't run this python program:  https://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.9.2.tar.bz2  i get this error:  http://pastebin.org/190571 any ideas?
<johnny77> aveilleux: I tried to install freemind's latest "stable" release which is a release before the one that was not working and it gave me this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: librelaxng-datatype-java
<aveilleux> johnny77: Well, according to the Debian documentation, librelaxng-datatype-java is going to disappear, so it's not in the repositories
<johnny77> aveilleux: ok, thank you.
<seidos> i don't get how unetbootin appears to have access to /root without running it with sudo privileges
<aveilleux> seidos: Getting access to /root and actually being able to do anything there are two different thinghs
<aveilleux> things*
<seidos> aveilleux, interesting
<aveilleux> seidos: You should run UNetBootIn as root anyway....
<seidos> aveilleux, so then as long as the program is installed, and the programmer is skilled enough, root access can be acquired?
<seidos> freaky
<seidos> but...reasonable
<seidos> aveilleux, why?
<aveilleux> seidos: since it performs filesystem-level operations on the drive
<seidos> aveilleux, but it seems to have done so successfully.  it must acquire root privileges already O_o
<aveilleux> seidos: Did you do anything involving sudo or gksudo in the last ten minutes? Because you might have the authentication period still active,.
<seidos> i did sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<seidos> but when i ran unetbootin, didn't use sudo
<seidos> well, i got it from repositories, should be safe O_o
<aveilleux> seidos: UNetBootIn is smart enough to ask for root privileges when it needs it, and since you ran sudo it was able to automatically get them
<seidos> aveilleux, interesting
<aveilleux> seidos: Try running sudo pwd, then wait a bit, then run sudo ls
<aveilleux> The second command shouldn't ask for a password
<seidos> actually the first command didn't ask for a password either
<aveilleux> seidos: Because your sudo authentication period still hadn't ended
<seidos> aveilleux, that would be my guess.  but...is it...
<GabrielYYZ> i reinstalled ubuntu, didn't remember about PGP key and now i'm lost as to how i'm supposed to get it back/revoke it/something else -- anyone willing to help?
<GabrielYYZ> also, evening everyone
<aveilleux> seidos: You can test and make sure your authentication ends properly by logging out and logging back in, which should reset your sudo authentication
<seidos> aveilleux, maybe now is a good time to reboot and try the live usb
<aveilleux> GabrielYYZ: You should revoke your key if you forgot to save the private key, because you're not going to be able to recover the private key.
<aveilleux> GabrielYYZ: I forget how to do that though...
<nhandler> GabrielYYZ: So you didn't have a revocation certificate generated already and you now no longer have the private key?
<GabrielYYZ> aveilleux thanks, i assumed that was the right way to go
<GabrielYYZ> and no, don't have a revocation cert
<GabrielYYZ> and the private key perished when i reinstalled
<GabrielYYZ> i remembered about saving everything else, except the key
<nhandler> GabrielYYZ: Well, not much youcan do then. Post somewhere that you no longer have access to that old key, and the new key id (you will want to generate a new one)
<nhandler> Then, be sure to generate a revocation certificate and store it in a safe place (hard printed copy, copy on flash drive in safe location, etc)
<GabrielYYZ> where would be a good place to notify the change?
<nhandler> GabrielYYZ: On your blog/website (if you have one)
<GabrielYYZ> nope, don't blog and don't have a website >.<
<nhandler> GabrielYYZ: What were you using the key for? And had anyone signed it?
<GabrielYYZ> used it for launchpad, to sign the ubuntu code of conduct and no one signed it
<GabrielYYZ> i'm guessing i should redo the code of conduct (if that's possible)
<nhandler> GabrielYYZ: Yeah, resign the CoC if it will let you
<GabrielYYZ> i could deactivate my key and signature on launchpad but that doesn't remove it from my profile
<GabrielYYZ> 1 last question before i go redo the whole process again (getting the revocation certificate included)
<GabrielYYZ> the private key and the revocation certificate, would it be wise to save them in the same cd/whatever
<seidos> is the menu this guy is using gnome-do?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D4b5y7MZVI
<seidos> i can't play ogv files (made from cheese) in totem.  there is no error message, and running from a terminal provides no information
<seidos> i thought it was related to my audio problems, but avis play okay
<aveilleux> seisos: Do they play in VLC?
<ajmorris> lmao tronyx you slut, you there?
<TallGuy> Heeeelpppp meeee
<TallGuy> :)
<AbhiJit> assssskkkkkkk ussssssssss
<TallGuy> deal
<TallGuy> my ubuntu installation won't progress at the create user id screen, the forward button is greyed out, and i'm sure i'm missing something really stupid as to why that is
<AbhiJit> :)
<TallGuy> and i'm defintely an ubuntu n00b
<TallGuy> trying it out on a backup pc, trying to overwrite the windows install on the partition
<TallGuy> but all i get is "ready when you are" but my forward button won't let me go forward :/
<bioterror> sounds weird, we had yesterday same kind of problem
<bioterror> I bet you can press "back" button?
<TallGuy> i'd like to not password it at all, but that didn't seem to be an option, now i have a "fair"  password but it still won't go forwards
<TallGuy> heh
<TallGuy> yes
<TallGuy> did it just burn incorrectly to the disk? its v. 10.10
<bioterror> I dont think so
<TallGuy> hmmm
<bioterror> becouse You've almost completed the whole procedure
<TallGuy> thats kind of what i thought too.  I don't know why its being silly.  its a pretty old comp, but it had xp pro on it, and if it can run that it should be able to run ubuntu? maybe?
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> do you have spaces in your username or special characters?
<TallGuy> nope
<TallGuy> is that field supposed to have a checkmark next to it as well tho? It doesn't atm
<bioterror> is your username with upperfacase
<TallGuy> my username is "Zach"
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> it should be zach
<bioterror> try it out and it works
<aveilleux> TallGuy: Usernames can't have capital letters
<aveilleux> TallGuy: Your "Real Name" can though
<TallGuy> mwahaha
<TallGuy> that was it
<TallGuy> ty muchly
<aveilleux> TallGuy: the "username" is what Linux uses internally to identify you
<TallGuy> did not know that it couldn't be uppercase letters
<aveilleux> TallGuy: So there are some restrictions to keep the system from breaking
<TallGuy> so it works now, i'm just curious as to what happens if the username has caps in it?
<bioterror> nothing as you can see ;)
<TallGuy> heh
<TallGuy> true story
<aveilleux> TallGuy: There are a number of things that break... the user creation process just won't allow you to do it because of that
<TallGuy> fair enough
<aveilleux> TallGuy: Also it keeps things like Tedd, tedd, tEdd, teDD, etc. off the system
<aveilleux> TallGuy: Especially because *NIX systems are case-sensitive at the OS level
<TallGuy> ahhhhhh, that makes sense
<TallGuy> <<first time linux user
<aveilleux> TallGuy: Don't worry, we're here for ya :P
<TallGuy> yay!
<TallGuy> i need to take the hard drive out of the backup comp and just run it with my current, would probably make it easier
<bioterror> well, that went fine :-)
<aveilleux> bioterror: I just wish everything was that easy
<bioterror> TallGuy, did you get your PATA drive working?
<bioterror> you might have to deal with the jumpers :-)
<TallGuy> nah I didn't, but thats what I'm thinking
<TallGuy> i don't know enough about it yet to try it
<TallGuy> :/
<bioterror> well
<TallGuy> i'm not sure why the pata port didn't recognize the harddrive for starters
<bioterror> it's not that complicated
<TallGuy> it gets upset when the optic drive goes away
<bioterror> ahhh, pata drive has slave, master and cable select switches
<bioterror> it's really really challenging even for me sometimes
<bioterror> and I have dealed with pata drives whole my life
<bioterror> now I have my first computer with SATA
<TallGuy> i tried taking out the little pin that set it for slave master etc
<TallGuy> to make it a slave drive
<TallGuy> but that didn't seem to do it
<bioterror> okay
<TallGuy> do i need to take out the pin on the primary optic drive as well?
<bioterror> hard drives are usually masters and optical drives are slaves
<TallGuy> so my sata hard drive is the only thing i can hook up to the sata port, the pata hard drive will be a master too?
<bioterror> you could get yourself a pata -> sata adapter
<bioterror> http://www.cwol.com/serial-ata/serial-ata-ide-converter.htm
<bioterror> if it feels so difficult
<TallGuy> nah, i just don't know why my bios won't read the drive is all
<bioterror> is your bios configurations okay?
<TallGuy> as far as i know?
<TallGuy> it works fine for its current setup, 2 optic drives and the hard drive
<bioterror> hmm
<TallGuy> basically what i did was unlpug the slave optic drive and plug in the backup hard drive
<bioterror> yes
<TallGuy> but that didn't work, comp got mad at me
<bioterror> put the harddrive to "cable select" mode?
<TallGuy> thats the one i didn't try
<bioterror> there's a reason PATA is obsolete
<bioterror> haha
<TallGuy> lol
<bioterror> why
<bioterror> I've lost my mind with it too many many many times
<TallGuy> i've never had to try and hook up multiple hard drives to this comp before, its more of a pita than replacing the vid card, ram, etc was by far
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you can think what it has been when you have 3 pata drives and one cdrom drive
<TallGuy> ugh!
<bioterror> and you want that one particular drive to be master :D
<TallGuy> lol, i can imagine
<bioterror> and bios doesnt find anything
<TallGuy> bios frustrates me
<bioterror> yeahri10:10 <ipizer> kuka sulle hoitaa juomat
<bioterror> Fri10:11 <@klat1s> kai noi porukat
<bioterror> Fri10:11 <ipizer> hyvä palvelu
<bioterror> oho, sorry :D
<bioterror> TallGuy, you should see sometimes Sun Microsystems server with OpenBoot Firmware
<TallGuy> yeah?
<bioterror> it's like a bios but more like an operating system
<TallGuy> hmm, i'm reading up on it right now
<TallGuy> screwing with my bios intimidates me
<TallGuy> lol
<bioterror> http://www.hddoctor.net/how-to-set-the-jumper-setting-on-samsung-pata-hard-disk-drive/
<TallGuy> i know just enough to know that I don't know anything about it
<TallGuy> so if i replace my slave optic drive with this cable select hard drive, will my comp stop freaking out on reboot about not finding the optic drive?
<bioterror> there's only one way to find it out :-)
<bioterror> but you should make some notes how the things was in the first place so that you can always return to the square 1
<TallGuy> true story, fortunately its pretty easy to put everything back, i have a good memory for how its setup
<jappie> I am trying to use Startup Disk Creator to make a bootlable winXP USB drive to install it in Virtual Machine. I can select the .iso file but it when I click "open" it does not show up, only Ubuntu .iso files. Is it possible to use this program to make bootable XP drive?
<bioterror> no experience on that one, sorry
<bioterror> usually people makes windows usb drives with windows tools and those are based on WinPE
<jappie> ok...so I need xp machine to make xp boot drive?
<bioterror> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/winpe-winre-bootable,review-1191.html
<jappie> reading...thanx!
<ElvisTheKing> Hi i want to start programming in python. what to download? Kdevelop? I using now the idle
<ElvisTheKing> I what a better way to debugging
<Maddeth> ElvisTheKing: http://www.wikihow.com/Start-Programming-in-Python
<jappie> I have 1 desktop running Ubuntu 10.10, one netbook 9.10 and one netbook Win xp. I am connected through a wifi network (modem/router). How can I access each computer over this network?
<bioterror> how would you like to connect to them
<bioterror> you mean like network shares or what
<jappie> bioterror, yes, access files and such
<jappie> network share!
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> usually computers which has the file sharering switched on broadcasts their shares
<bioterror> sharing
<add1ct> ive somehow disabled my networking, anyone
<add1ct> know how to enable it again? :<
<bioterror> add1ct, right click the network icon and enable it
<add1ct> ...
<add1ct> thanks
<bioterror> np
<jappie> can I access folders through passwords instead of opening/creating a shared folder?
<bioterror> there's a lot of ways to access the files
<add1ct> is there a backtrack help channel?
<jappie> ideally, I would click on the computer that I wish to access, give a password and being able to access all folders...or is too much of a risk?
<bioterror> no it's not
<bioterror> give your login credentials for that machine
<jappie> so how would I go about this? I know in Windows, I have to give a network name but I only have access to folders that I shared..
<bioterror> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/gosnautilus-467.html.en
<bioterror> jappie, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/networking.html
<jappie> thanx Bioterror....I am reading and learning:-)
<bioterror> yeah, it's not rocket science ;)
<jappie> bioterror, it turns out that on both my netbook as my desktop  my username is the same (jappie)...is this a problem?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I have same password and username on my home computers
<bioterror> makes it easier
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bioterror> hi
<sebsebseb> bioterror: hi
<ElvisTheKing> Thanks Maddeth
<tronyx> what's fun and exciting today?
<bioterror> about an hour and I'm playing megazone and then off to bowl
<Mossyfunk> puppy's!
<tronyx> going bowling?
<bioterror> yeah after megazone
<tronyx> cool
<tronyx> not sure what megazone is but have fun :)
<bioterror> it's like paintwall with LAZER GUNS!
<bioterror> paintball
<tronyx> ah
<tronyx> where do you live?
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darkzone
<tronyx> it's pretty early here heh
<bioterror> I live in finland
<tronyx> ah nice
<tronyx> i'd love to go to finland, looks very beautiful
<bioterror> not at this time of year
<tronyx> oh? why's that
<bioterror> no leafs on the trees and cold
<bioterror> :-)
<tronyx> ahhh
<Lady_Madonna> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<Lady_Madonna> Hello bioterror.
<seidos> why can't i rmmod snd_hda_intel?
<seidos> it says it's in use, but i don't have any apps accessing it
<seidos> well...nothing that i ran.  i wanted to see if i could restart alsasound without rebooting
<seidos> well, i was able to do it, but it looks like i didn't restart everything in the right order or something
<seidos> because now sound doesn't work at all in anything
<seidos> and i have no idea how to get it to work
<ehcah> Is it possible to add a USB Pen Drive visible to a VirtualBox OSE Win XP session?
<aveilleux> ehcah: Not in the OSE, no.
<ehcah> aveilleux: Is OSE the only option within Ubuntu to run a virtual OS?
<aveilleux> ehcah: You can download the PUEL version from the VirtualBox website
<ehcah> going to check...
<navneeth> hey. is there a quick beginners guide to creating app indicators that you would recommend ?
<navneeth> something online, of course
<aveilleux> navneeth: Indicators? Like system tray icons?
<navneeth> yes
<navneeth> aveilleux, yes
<aveilleux> navneeth: You mean creating the icons themselves or getting them to function in programs?
<navneeth> getting to them to work
<aveilleux> navneeth: So you're programming and want to add an indicator icon to your program? What language are you using?
<navneeth> I want to create an indicator for the BOINC client (I haven't found one so far) I'm familiar with the basics of C, C++ and Python
<aveilleux> navneeth: Oh, if you just want to add one to an existing program then you can use Alltray
<navneeth> let me check that
<aveilleux> navneeth: sudo apt-get install alltray, run it from Applications > Accessories, and click on the BOINC client to minimize it to the tray
<navneeth> aveilleux, I just want a minimise-to-try app... I want it put up notifications when tasks are completed, when an update is required, when downloads of new tasks start and finish, etc.
<navneeth> I meant to say, "I DON't want just a minimise-to-try app"
<aveilleux> navneeth: According to the boincmgr manpages, the client tool already has a system tray icon http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/boincmgr.1.html
<navneeth> hm... thanks for that, it doesn't show up with a default start... will try the -s switch
<aveilleux> navneeth: Let me try and find out what language the manager is written in
<navneeth> aveilleux, this is weird: nothing happens when using the Run App, and when use boincmgr -s from the terminal, it tells me that [s] is an unknown option
<aveilleux> navneeth: What version of boincmgr are you running?
<navneeth> 6.10.17 -- the latest from the repos
<aveilleux> navneeth: Hm, that's VERY odd then, since the manpages should match the version
<aveilleux> navneeth: I think the kind of solution you want is one that uses alltray (for the tray icon) and you'd have to muck about with libnotify in the boincmgr source to have notifications pop up
<aveilleux> navneeth: Libnotify is sorely undocumented, though, but here's a nice little guide I found in C: http://linux-junky.blogspot.com/2010/03/sending-libnotify-notification-through.html
<navneeth> okay, thanks a lot; I'll look those up, and perhaps ask around the BOINC forums re: the missing systray icon
<ElvisTheKing> hi anyone know a good manual for gui development in Python?
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: http://wiki.python.org/moin/GuiProgramming ?
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: http://docs.python.org/faq/gui.html as well
<ElvisTheKing> Thanks man. i started develop in idle, with a gdk. This is a good way to start?
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: What?
<ElvisTheKing> Working with the idle and the Gdk is a good way to start? I am new in Ubuntu and Python. I know only C# and a bit of C++
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: What does "the idle" mean
<ElvisTheKing> The editor
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: So, you're learning Python
<ElvisTheKing> yes
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: I guess it's a good way to go... personally I prefer C, but it's a matter of preference
<ElvisTheKing> I read that python is a good way to start programming in Ubuntu
<ElvisTheKing> C programming is next i hope
<ElvisTheKing> but i am lost in here
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: It's probably the most common language after C used in Linux since it has bindings for pretty much everything
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: How much CLI programming have you done?
<ElvisTheKing> I don't know what is CLI. But have an 3 Years experience in C# on Windows
<ElvisTheKing> Web And Apps
<ElvisTheKing> more Apps than Web
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: Command-Line Interface. Going by your programming history I'd say the answer to that question is "none".
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: I'd strongly recommend familiarizing yourself with the command-line paradigm, since all simple Python and C applications will be command-line (not GUI).
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: I know of no interface "designer" for  Python, like there is in MSC#
<ElvisTheKing> I am looking for a place to start, something to get my hands dirty
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, wll, you know C#, yeah?
<ElvisTheKing> Yes
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, why don't you ease your learning. Use something called "Mono". It's a F/OSS ( Open Source ) implementation of the .NET framework in GNU/Linux
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, most of the code you've written before will work under Mono
<pedro3005> aveilleux, how about Glade?
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, does that sound OK, or are you interested in a more beefy language?
<pedro3005> paultag, thanks for reminding me of how much I hate MonoDevelop ;)
<paultag> pedro3005, heh
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, http://www.mono-project.com/Start <-- some good starting points
<aveilleux> pedro3005: Glade uses... GtkBuilder, right?
<ElvisTheKing> I want to leave C# and Microsoft in general
<aveilleux> pedro3005: I forgot about that one
<ElvisTheKing> Tell you the true
<pedro3005> aveilleux, I think so, I'm not really experienced with it
<pedro3005> ElvisTheKing, python! python! :p
<ElvisTheKing> Don;t know why but this is the general idea
<pedro3005> C isn't really your best pick for full gui projects.. it's possible but I think it's too much unnecessary work
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, how into programming are you?
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, live/breathe/die, hobby, just for work, hate it
<aveilleux> pedro3005: But everything that can be done with a GUI can be done command line... *elitist huff*
<aveilleux> :P
<paultag> +1 aveilleux
<paultag> aveilleux, my WM is just to hold a terminal
<ElvisTheKing> Working. love it so bed. The Visual Studio makes eveything so easy
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: Welcome to the world of doing everything yourself! :P
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, yeah, you won't find anything like that in GNU/Linux. Since visual editors produce cruddy code, they're looked down upon
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, the closest we have is GLADE and GTK+ ( but you can use your design in C, C++, Pythong, C# or whatever else )
<paultag> Qt too
<paultag> but that's mostly C++
<paultag> Vala!
<paultag> Oh yes, Vala!
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, take a look at -- http://live.gnome.org/Vala
<ElvisTheKing> I dont look for something close i want to leran the herd staff
<paultag> jacob, prod
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, then stick with Mono and C# while you learn :)
<ElvisTheKing> The .net is not for my. I think
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, it's a from scratch implementation
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, it's all free and open source
<paultag> ElvisTheKing, microsoft has no hand in mono
<Locke> i just installed an tiny internet radio player, anyone want to help me find out why it won't start?
<aveilleux> Locke: Which one, and what service?
<ElvisTheKing> in Mono you write C#?
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: Yes and no. You write an implementation of C#, which is technically compatible.
<ElvisTheKing> But if i'm going to write in C#, so why don't stay in Microsoft?
<Locke> radio tray, which i got from sourceForge
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: Well, for one, there's no Linux implementation of C# from Microsoft.
<aveilleux> ElvisTheKing: For another, Visual Studio is programming for babies :P
<ElvisTheKing> i agree
<aveilleux> Locke: Did you install it using the deb package?
<Locke> i found the link on another site, and once i got to sourceforge, it just started downloading
<aveilleux> Locke: That doesn't answer my question. Did the file you downloaded end with .deb or .tar.gz?
<Locke> .deb
<Locke> whats's the difference?
<aveilleux> Well .deb files are actual installers. .tar.gz files are the executable images, but they don't automatically get the dependencies and whatnot.
<aveilleux> Locke: What happens when you run "radiotray" in the Terminal?
<Locke> nothing
<ElvisTheKing> Tell you the true i want to learn C, python, Ruby and Perl and i have the time and will to do it. I am looking fo a place to start.
<aveilleux> Locke: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ElvisTheKing> in about 3 years
<Locke> kubuntu 10.04
<aveilleux> Locke: It won't work on Kubuntu since Kubuntu lacks the same indicator-applet and system tray utilities that base Ubuntu has
<aveilleux> Locke: radiotray uses the GTK2 tray system, so it won't show up on a KDE system without some hacking
<JoeMaverickSett> ElvisTheKing: Introduction to python classes have been going on, have a look at this: http://bit.ly/cp3KWI
<Locke> bummer
<Locke> how'd you find that out?
<aveilleux> Locke: Experience. I'm looking at the radiotray home page, and I see that it operates in GTK, and I happen to know that GNOME and KDE use different tray systems.
<aveilleux> (GTK is the widget toolkit for GNOME)
<Locke> ahhh
<Locke> whats the KDE tray system called?
<aveilleux> Locke: KTray
<aveilleux> Locke: Er, sorry. Kicker.
<aveilleux> Locke: KTray is just the system tray component of Kicker.
<aveilleux> Locke: Ack, sorry. KDE4 has a Plasma system to render the system tray, and uses KTray. I'm really sorry; I don't know much about KDE and haven't kept up with it.
<Locke> its all good, what do you usually use?
<aveilleux> Locke: I swap between GNOME and Fluxbox.
<Locke> hmm, i've never heard of fluxbux, how do you like it?
<aveilleux> Locke: It follows a different design principle than most DEs, but I like it a lot. It's also very, very lightweight.
<Locke> i'm intrigued... alright, well thanks for you help
<johnny77> I'm trying to run "sh freeplane.sh" but am getting an error can't find Freeplane in <directory> But if Iist in that directory it shows freeplane.sh.
<aveilleux> johnny77: did you chmod +x freeplane.sh ?
<johnny77> aveilleux: I'll try that.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Well you'll have to do it to run the script
<johnny77> In the directory frrplane is located I ran "chmod +x freeplane.sh" then tried "sh freeplane.sh" and it still gave me an error.
<aveilleux> johnny77: It may not be an sh script, it may be a BASH script. Just run ./freeplane.sh and see what happens.
<johnny77> aveilleux: the website said to run it by typing: sh 'freemind.sh'
<aveilleux> johnny77: If it's a proper shell script, you won't need it.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I went to: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  and downloaded/installed the newest version. I don't see any difference from my previous version. On the homepage, it mentions this is PUEL?
<aveilleux> ehcah: There's no major difference other than the addition of USB support.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Did you uninstall VBox OSE first?
<ehcah> Yes, but before installing the new version, I had to uninstall the previous.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Yes, that's what I asked.
<ehcah> aveilleux: just found the USB option.
<ehcah> aveilleux: Do I need to add a "filter" or is enabling the controller enough to make the usb/drives/keys "plug and play"?
<aveilleux> ehcah: You need to enable a filter for that device. The system is a bit finicky like that.
<ehcah> k.
<ehcah> Too easy.
<valindil89> starcraftman: o/
<serfus> what would be the best way to clean my source list in my meerkat?
<mathay> serfus: clear it or reset it?
<serfus> mathay, just to get rid of what i have now and get a new default one
<mathay> serfus: erm, to clear it, and by clear it I assuming you just mean the default source list--you can use the GUI route by which you can go to Administration -> Update Manger
<mathay> After that, click the Settings... button.
<mathay> From there, on the "Other Software" tab, you can check and uncheck what you want.
<mathay> On the "Ubuntu Software" tab you can also check and uncheck what you want.
<mathay> If you want to physically delete things, "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<serfus> oh right i can do that, but it will stay there... i thought to maybe delete the source file or something like that
<serfus> mathay, ya that's what i wanted! :)
<serfus> mathay, do you know where can i get a new file if i will delete this one?
<mathay> serfus: my parents just arrived at my house and I'm about to leave.
<aveilleux> serfus: You don't want to delete your sources.list D:
<aveilleux> serfus: It won't be automagically created or anything
<serfus> mathay, okay, thanks for your help :)
<serfus> aveilleux, so i wonder if i can get a new one?
<mathay> Can anyone else give him some aid? I can't think of something right off the top of my head.
<aveilleux> mathay: I'm on it
<aveilleux> serfus: What country are you in?
<serfus> aveilleux, israel
<mathay> I just don't remember the default sources.. haha
<mathay> Bye all.
<serfus> mathay, bye and thanks again :)
<aveilleux> serfus: The easiest way to get a new sources.list is by taking one from a fresh Ubuntu install. I'll build an Ubuntu install for you that will use the Israeli sources and upload the sources.list.
<serfus> i don't think they are different from one country to another, are they? because i use just a regular english ubuntu
<aveilleux> serfus: The locations of the physical servers are differnet
<serfus> anyway, you don't have to go through all that trouble
<aveilleux> serfus: Oh it's nothing, I can whip an Ubuntu install out in about 10 minutes
<serfus> it's actually not my problem, i'm trying to help someone who totally massed up he's source list
<aveilleux> serfus: I don't want to force your system to download from the US if there's a closer server
<aveilleux> serfus: Well, where are they located, then?
<serfus> we have an israeli mirror
<shadeslayer> theres a mirror generator
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> s/mirror/sources
<shadeslayer> serfus: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<shadeslayer> select whatever you want and voila
<aveilleux> shadeslayer: Oh wow, that's incredibly helpful
<shadeslayer> aye
 * aveilleux bookmarks
<shadeslayer> i remember the url .... :P
<serfus> shadeslayer, oh that's nice indeed!
 * shadeslayer stares at his natty pbuilder
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<bodhizazen> Anyone want to see a preview of my web site (I am in process of re designing the place)
<|friTTe|> sure :)
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/preview/Preview.jpg
<bodhizazen> It is done with css =)
<bioterror> brown, my favourite color ;)
<|friTTe|> looks like its going to be a nice one
<|friTTe|> yeah brown is nice
<bodhizazen> Current site : http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/
<bioterror> new one is more web 2.0
<bioterror> :-)
<|friTTe|> new ones great
<bodhizazen> The drop-down menu is multi layer and transparent
<bodhizazen> I just got the basic layout done colors, round corners, etc , I need to work on the font color in the content , which is much easier =)
<bodhizazen> But ...
<bodhizazen> please do not hold back on constructive criticism
<bodhizazen> My wife does not like brown, whe thinks it should be blue ;P
<bodhizazen> But blue is too boring ;P
<|friTTe|> well i dont think brown is the nicest colour but it works on your site there
<|friTTe|> blue can be pretty hard on the eyes
<bodhizazen> Aye =)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-16
<johnny77> I'm working in Ubuntu netbook 10.10 and trying to add some menu items, but they do not appear to be in the menu.
<aveilleux> johnny77: I assume you're using alacarte, the menu editor?
<johnny77> aveilleux: yeah, whatever is in the system menu.
<aveilleux> johnny77: I'm... not entirely sure on this, but I don't think UNR uses the default GNOME menu system, so alacarte wouldn't affect it.
<aveilleux> johnny77: I really, really have to research that to say anything affirmatively though.
 * aveilleux really has to make several VMs with the different Ubuntu distros sometime.....
<johnny77> aveilleux: Silly me, I thought since I had a netbook I should get UNR, but the more I use it, the less I like it. I don't see how it is so much better than desktop for netbooks.
<aveilleux> johnny77: I personally hate the Unity interface. The idea is nifty, but I just can't work in a system like that.
<johnny77> aveilleux: Is unity new in 10.10? What was in 10.04?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Unity is the UNR interface system. It's been around for as long as UNR is, afaik
<johnny77> aveilleux: Thank you. I'm gonna log out and switch to desktop. Be back on later.
<jappie> I am playing around with vitual machine and installed xp on it. I pressed "full screen mode" but have no clue how to get out of it...:-)
<geirha> jappie: If it's virtualbox, it's Right Ctrl+F
<geirha> For other virtual machine software, I don't know.
<jappie> Thanx....that works!
<geirha> :)
<blackwood> Can anybody tell me what 'FileZilla' is used for?
<shahan> blackwood: Its a File uploader
<shahan> blackwood: if u have a website, you can upload/download files using this
<blackwood> shahan: I thought it was a file navigator :-[
<serfus> it's more then that. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FileZilla
<blackwood> shahan: does an average user, such as my self, need it?
<shahan> blackwood: ya... you can use it, as it has a easy to use features
<blackwood> I initially downloaded it not knowing what it was - embarrassing
<shahan> blackwood: do u have website? do u need to upload files there? if yes, you can use it
<blackwood> none of the above I'm afraid
<blackwood> I think I might uninstall it
<blackwood> on a different note, does anybody here use an AMD based laptop
<|friTTe|> \O/
<Mossyfunk> Does the "~/" in "~/.bashrc" denote the .bashrc file in the current users home directory? for instance could I edit a file in my home directory by just appending the prefix "~/"?
<Mossyfunk> nvm =)
<ibuclaw> Mossyfunk, ~ is a special alias for your home directory, yes.
<Mossyfunk> ibuclaw, ty =)
<ibuclaw> just as - is a special alias for the previous directory you were in.
<ibuclaw> cd /foo
<ibuclaw> cd -
<ibuclaw> !! is an alias to the last command you ran.
<ubot2> ibuclaw: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibuclaw> nano /etc/conf # whoops, don't have permissions
<ibuclaw> sudo !!
<Mossyfunk> ibuclaw, wow all very useful tyvm =)
<Mossyfunk> so what would be the syntax used to add a line of text to a file from the CLI? would I use cat?
<ibuclaw> Mossyfunk, if you have permissions to write/append to the file:
<ibuclaw> echo "new line" >> file
<ibuclaw> or
<ibuclaw> cat << EOF >> file
<ibuclaw> new line
<ibuclaw> EOF
<ibuclaw> or
<ibuclaw> echo "new line" | tee -a file
<ibuclaw> if you require 'root' or another user's permissions:
<ibuclaw> echo "new line" | sudo tee -a file
<ibuclaw> or
<ibuclaw> sudo -s
<ibuclaw> # then you can run any of the prior three. =)
<Mossyfunk> Woo thanks heaps ibuclaw ... I knew I remembered using the first method but the man page was not very helpful.
<ibuclaw> Mossyfunk, whether using echo or cat the string input will always get formatted.
<ibuclaw> ie:
<ibuclaw> cat << EOF >> file
<ibuclaw> my $WORD = 42; # will expand $WORD to the value of the variable
<ibuclaw> my \$WORD = 42; # will not iirc
<ibuclaw> If using echo, you can use 'string literals' which are wysiwyg
<ibuclaw> as opposed to "formatted strings"
<Mossyfunk> I don't understand =S
<ibuclaw> Mossyfunk, here is an exercise for you:
<ibuclaw> MYVAR=42
<ibuclaw> echo "$MYVAR"
<ibuclaw> echo '$MYVAR'
<ibuclaw> what do you note of the difference between the two?
<Mossyfunk> the first echoed the set variable and the second just echo's what was between the single quotes?
<ibuclaw> yep.
<ibuclaw> The first got formatted. The second didn't. That's always something to bare in mind if you plan on using the shell to append text to files.
<Mossyfunk> I think I understand
<geekosopher> i am a little noobish on the ssh front, so wanted to know...
<geekosopher> is there a way to transition my ssh keys once I switch from jaunty to maverick (mostly a fresh install)?
<geekosopher> or will I have to create new keys?
<Cheri703> I would be interested to know for future use as well. I backed up and restored my whole home folder and my keys were broken...
<Cheri703> I had to create new ones...
<Cheri703> not to say there ISN'T a way
 * Cheri703 is new to ssh herself
<geekosopher> Cheri703: lets do a bit of joint research... :)
<Cheri703> sounds good :)
<geekosopher> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH itself does not have much info but it gives 5 links at the bottom... you read first 2, I take the next
<geekosopher> and lets see if we can find something
<kosaidpo1> hello guys
<geekosopher> Cheri703: you good with it?
<kosaidpo1> is there anyway to link my googlereader with lifearea ??
<Cheri703> nothing useful there
<geekosopher> Cheri703: i am reading the third link, can you take the next?
<Cheri703> sure sure
<Cheri703> those links didn't help, but I'm being told if you: cp -r ~/.ssh <somewhere> and then paste them back in after install, then it *should* work
<Cheri703> also that seahorse? the password and encryption manager should let you back them pu
<Cheri703> *up
<Cheri703> well, import/export
<geekosopher> Cheri703: hmm.. but you said copying didn't work for you
<geekosopher> even I didn't find anything useful
<geekosopher> checking 'man ssh-copy-id'
<Cheri703> well, I may have done it incorrectly, I dunno, I didn't specifically copy the ssh folder, I did the home folder in general
<Cheri703> and/or try sudo
<Cheri703> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4830/easiest-way-to-copy-ssh-keys-to-another-machine
<geekosopher> Cheri703: where did you learn about copying?
<Cheri703> I was asking in another room. that askubuntu link looks promising, no?
<geekosopher> Cheri703: oh sorry, is that the link?
<Cheri703> no, but looks helpful
<geekosopher> Cheri703: all the answers on that page are about copying the public keys, nothing about private keys :(
<Cheri703> :( sorry
<Cheri703> brb, have to deal with husband's phone charger
<geekosopher> never mind :)
<Galeo> Hi. I'm having issues trying to connect to some wireless : if the security mode is WPA-PSK, the encryption is either TKIP or AES and the encrytption version is either in WPA or WPA2, it does work, but if its TKIP+AES and WPA+WPA2 both, it doesn't.
<Cheri703> is there a reason you need to keep it at both?
<Galeo> yes, I'm sharing the server with two other roomates for who it works fine, and do not wish to change...
<Cheri703> but...why does it need both is my question, is one using tkip and wpa and the other using aes and wpa2? if they are both using the same settings, couldn't you just set it to that and then go from there?
<Galeo> I mean that I can connect if it is one or the other (they have let me try), but not when it's at the same time TKIP+AES and WPA+WPA2. So if I just change WPA+WPA2 to WPA2, it goes at once in AES automatically, and I then can connect... If I change it to WPA, it changes automaticvally to TKIP, and I can connect also...
<Cheri703> ok, but why is neither of those an acceptable solution for them? I get that you said they don't want to change, but...is there a reason why? I'm not trying to be difficult, I promise! There are a LOT of hardware / driver issues that could be causing your problem (and we can try to take a look at that if necessary), so if a small settings change could work...why isn't that possible?
<Cheri703> I had to change mine from wpa2 to wpa because older windows laptops wouldn't connect to the wireless
<Cheri703> which is super annoying when you have company that bring their computers
<Galeo> it's juste because they say it's safer to be in both modes. They're kind of touchy concerning that matter actually...
<Cheri703> -_-
<Cheri703> helpful guys, eh?
<Galeo> really... :/
<Cheri703> ok, so then what is the model of your wireless card and what version of ubuntu, etc
<Cheri703> because really, some cards just can't handle certain settings
<Cheri703> can you get your own access point?
 * Cheri703 would just pick up a cheap access point, hide the ssid, and use that
<Galeo> well... at the basis, I had to work a lot to make my wireless work under Ubuntu 10.04, and I finally succeeded without really knowing how (probably some automatic update helped a lot)
<Galeo> before, it wouldd even not see any wireless network to connect to...
<Galeo> and what do you mean by my own access point ? Like, having two routers ? ^^
<Cheri703> do you have ONLY wireless in your house or do you have ethernet cables run anywhere as well?
<Cheri703> or pick up a usb wireless adapter, try it, if it doesn't work, return it. I have one that is super friendly with ubuntu
<Galeo> they are ethernet
<Galeo> actually I'm not on laptot
<Galeo> and I have a usb wireless adapter
<Cheri703> oh, so...why do you need wireless?
<Galeo> reason for the whole thing ^^
<Cheri703> ah, ok, the roommates are plugged in
<Cheri703> you are wireless, yes?
<Galeo> because they are not long enough for my room, that the wall are holes proof, and that the place where is the router is not mine. ^^
<Galeo> yes
<Cheri703> ok, gotcha
<Galeo> with adapter
<Cheri703> where is the router?
<Cheri703> eh, nvm, that doesn't matter much
<Cheri703> what is the adapter you have?
<Cheri703> Galeo: toward the bottom of this page, it references a "Preference Summary" http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_security#TKIP.2BAES
<Cheri703> some hardware just will not support what they want it set to, and honestly, if they're not using it, I don't see why they get to choose that. (granted, I don't know your situation, but...yeah)
<Galeo> thx alot, I've been looking for this one without finding.
<cprofitt> hello all
<Cheri703> hi
<cprofitt> hey bioterror
<bioterror> he cprofitt
<bioterror> hi
<geekosopher> Cheri703: no luck... I guess it is built like that - for a computer-to-computer talk :)
<Cheri703> :( that stinks
<geekosopher> actually
<chavezgt> hi to everyone, i have just installed ubuntu 10.10, and i have some problems with character display. Some letters like capital "S", capital" S", capital"W",capital "P", don't display correctly, can anybody help me please?
<chavezgt> this happens in the main pannel & in some programs.
<jappie> I run 10.10 on my desktop and installed a printer, and shared it for my other machines to use it as well. One is ubuntu 10.04 and the other runs Win XP.  My other 2 machines can's see the printer. I am connecting through wifi network, where I can access my other shared folders normally, but no printer so far. Help please
<geirha> !imagebin | chavezgt
<ubot2> chavezgt: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<chavezgt> ok
<Cheri703> jappie: on the ubuntu computer, go to printing, and then Server > Settings, Check the "Show printers shared by other computers" box
<Cheri703> start there
<Cheri703> check out these links: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<chavezgt> geirha: done, here's the url: http://imagebin.org/118799
<geirha> chavezgt: Hm. That looks like an issue with the graphics driver
<jappie> Cheri703, I checked this option and still nothing....
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> check out those links
<geirha> chavezgt: What does the following command typed in a terminal say?  lspci|grep VGA
<jappie> Also, My desktop and my Xp machine are on networkname "house" and my other netbook (10.04) shows that it is on "workgroup"...does this matter? Can I get them all on the same domain?
<jappie> Cheri703, ps...reading and learning about printing....
<chavezgt> vga compatible controller: ATI Technologies INC RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<chavezgt> geirha:vga compatible controller: ATI Technologies INC RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<geirha> chavezgt: Do you know whether you are using the open source or proprietary driver?
<chavezgt> i don't know, sorry...
<geirha> chavezgt: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers, do you see any graphics drivers there? and if so, are they enabled (green) or disabled (red)?
<Cheri703> jappie: you'll need to put them on the same workgroup
<geirha> jappie: I don't know how to do configure that graphically, but you can edit the samba config file to change the workgroup.  Alt+F2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<geirha> Near the start there should be a setting for workgroup
<geirha> After saving the file, running  «sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload» in a terminal should use the new settings.
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<chavezgt> geirha: don't have hardware drivers option. additional drivers, perhaps?
<geirha> chavezgt: Sounds like it. I haven't tried Maverick yet. They've probably just changed the name of the menu entry.
<_CommandeR_> anyone here use mumble ?
<chavezgt> ok, it says: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<geirha> chavezgt: Hm. And none listed?
<chavezgt> geirha: yes
<chavezgt> the list is empty
<aveilleux> geirha: The OSS driver dropped support for the 200M
<aveilleux> chavezgt: Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ?
<chavezgt> aveilleux: I'm checking it right now.
<geirha> Yeah, that looks promising :)
<jappie> geirha, Cheri703, I edited the smb.conf and this went fine. When I tried to run the «sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload, it tell me "command not found". And my netbook does not show up anymore in my network...
<geirha> jappie: Is that the exact error message?
<geirha> (maybe it's turned into a service on 10.10?)
<Cheri703> jappie: install samba from synaptic, in there you can configure your computer to a specific workgroup, just go with whatever the xp comp has, put both of the ubuntu ones on it (may be samba4 or something else, just search samba in synaptic)
<jappie> in synaptic it says that samba is installed. Shall uninstall and reinstall?
<Cheri703> there is some gui component
<Cheri703> sorry, don't remember what it's called
 * Cheri703 likes the gui
<jappie> u mean system-conf-samba?
<Cheri703> maybe? will check, one sec
<jappie> ok...will wait...
<Cheri703> looks like in 10.10 it is system-config-samba
<jappie> Cheri703,  on this netbook I use 10.04...
<chavezgt> avilleux, geirha: I've read it, but frankly I don't understand.
<Cheri703> oh, ok, one sec then :) sorry
<Cheri703> same thing
<aveilleux> chavezgt: I kinda came in late, what problem are you having exactly?
<jappie> ok will install it..
<aveilleux> chavezgt: Sorry to make you repeat yourself
<Cheri703> it'll be under system > administration > samba once installed, you can edit server settings
<Cheri703> might reinstall samba while you're at it
<Cheri703> just for good measure since it was being pissy
<chavezgt> avilleaux: I don't understand what does that page means.
<chavezgt> the url you gave me
<jappie> ok will reinstall. Do I also need to install Samba 4?
<Cheri703> uhm, I don't think so
<Cheri703> I just wasn't sure which it was, just straight samba or samba 4
<Cheri703> if you have samba, go with that
<jappie> ok..btw, THANKS!
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> if there's a gui way to do something, I try to go that way. harder to screw stuff up with a space or capital letter in the wrong spot :/
<chavezgt> avilleux: oh, sorry, didn't read your last thread. I have some problems with my desktop display.
<chavezgt> here i have a screenshot:http://imagebin.org/118799
<aveilleux> chavezgt: Woah, that's... interesting indeed. Have you tried changing resolution, then going back to the correct one?
<chavezgt> avilleux: Actually I am really new to Ubuntu, can you tell me please how to do that?
<Cheri703> jappie: any word?
<aveilleux> chavezgt: System > Preferences > Monitors
<jappie> yes...I just reinstalled everything and I see that the netbook now has the corrcet domain...
<jappie> checking if it appear on the other machines.....
<Cheri703> ok
<jappie> When I go to places/network, I see my desktop, the xp machine and a folder call "windows network". When I open this, all 3 machines appear here (a bit confused why the netbook does not show directly in "network"
<Cheri703> well, because from there it's in as the samba, so it considers it a windows network (I believe)
<Cheri703> honestly I dunno
<Cheri703> but if it's seeing it, then awesome
<jappie> Yes I see it there and I can access it. But still not able to see/connect printer that is installed on my desktop on either xp or netbook...
<aveilleux> jappie: Is printer sharing enabled in both Ubuntu /and/ Samba?
<chavezgt> aveilleux: Thank you, that helped with  the lines in the desktop, but I have still problems with the characters
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<jappie> I know it is enabled in the printer settings but not sure if it is enabled in Samba....
<aveilleux> chavezgt: I don't think it's a driver problem, to be honest. Try changing your theme and see if that helps.
<jappie> I am installing system-config-samba to see if I can manage this here, correct?
<Cheri703> yes
<jappie> What I see is that permissions are "read only". If I go to "edit share/ access" I see that it is  allowed to "jappie" and "everbody". There is also the option "allow everyone" ....
<jappie> should I select "allow everyone"?
<aveilleux> jappie: ..assuming this is your home network, it should be safe.
<aveilleux> jappie: theoretically.
<jappie> well.....kind of my home network...shared with my neighbor!
<jappie> But she is on another workgroup
<aveilleux> jappie: If they're on another workgroup then it should be fine.
<jappie> ok...I wills elect this then...and test it!
<jappie> IT WORKS! Thanx to u all!
<aveilleux> jappie: No problem mate
<johnny77> What good are the different work spaces?
<aveilleux> johnny77: You mean, in the context of the Workplace Switcher?
<johnny77> aveilleux: yeah. I just don't see the point, but thought I might be missing something.
<aveilleux> johnny77: It's just more space to work on. For example, you could put all of your documents that you have open on Workplace 1, all of your Tomboy Notes on Workplace 2, IM conversations on Workplace 3, etc etc
<chavezgt> aveilleux: Sorry, gone because of connection problems, but changing the theme didn't work...
<aveilleux> chavezgt: Hm, odd. I'm not sire what it could be, then. Let me do some research.
<johnny77> aveilleux: Is there an easy way to switch between workspaces? I was in another workspace using OpenOffice when this beep, but I couldn't alt-tab between programs.
<aveilleux> chavezgt: Do you have Compiz enabled? ie. Desktop Effects
<aveilleux> johnny77: Should be Ctrl+Alt+arrow key, iirc
<chavezgt> aveilleux: I have Visual Effects enabled, is that it?
<aveilleux> chavezgt: Yes, that. Try disabling them, then running "metacity --replace &" in Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<chavezgt> aveilleux: I solved it, I changed the application font in "appearance Preferences"
<aveilleux> chavezgt: Huh, so it was a font problem. Weird! See if it sticks with a reboot.
<chavezgt> aveilleux: ok, thank you very much for your help!
<aveilleux> chavezgt: No prolem
<aveilleux> s/prolem/problem
<starcraftman> Question: Anyone ever had their shutdown button dissapear on the kmenu? Just noticed it's vanished.
<aveilleux> starcraftman: It's now "leave" or something like that
<starcraftman> aveilleux: nope, I'm on the leave tab and they are gone.
<starcraftman> Duh duh duhhhhhhh
<aveilleux> starcraftman: Weeeird. KDE has trapped you forever!
<starcraftman> LOL
<starcraftman> I can never shutdown!
<aveilleux> starcraftman: sudo shutdown -h now still works I hope ;-P
<starcraftman> aveilleux: oh I know, just being melodramatic. I guess I'll google to find how to renable.
<johnny77> Gnome and KDE are both GUIs for unix, right? What is the difference? Is one tailored for specific use
<aveilleux> johnny77: It's just preference.
<aveilleux> johnny77: They follow different design principles, so they have slightly different ways of getting around in the UI. Also KDE is shinier.
<johnny77> aveilleux: if I installed KDE would that eliminate gnome?
<aveilleux> johnny77: No, they can run in tandem. But you'll get weird bugs like not having a shutdown button, as starcraftman just found out
<starcraftman> aveilleux: specifically using the display manager of one with the gui of the other. Easy to switch though.
<starcraftman> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm is the command if you were wondering aveilleux.
<johnny77> Aveillux: thanks. I was just curious.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Curiosity is good!!
<starcraftman> johnny77: experimentation is encouraged, join the kde friends :)
<johnny77> aveilleux: I'm just super new to Ubuntu. I like it a lot, but still a lot that is different from what I'm used to.
<starcraftman> johnny77: old windows user huh?
<starcraftman> I know what ya mean, took me a while too. :)
<aveilleux> johnny77: That's the great part about Linux: If you don't like something you can always change it@
<johnny77> Starcraftman: I have a dual boot. I like Ubuntu more, but there is a couple programs I need that are windows only.
<johnny77> aveilleux: ask someone to help me change it.... not good with the code stuff. :)
<starcraftman> johnny77: I know exactly what you mean.
<starcraftman> My machines still got old xp on it for my needs, like gaming.
<starcraftman> WINE works remarkably well with anything not released current year.
<starcraftman> Say microsoft 2003/7 for instance. Mostly working I believe.
<starcraftman> johnny77: http://linuxappfinder.com/ < Great site for finding equivalents.
<Lazyvee> hello everyone! i would like to uninstall ubuntu (dual book with xp) from my oldest laptop (and still keep it on my newest PC). How can I uninstall Ubuntu while keeping my XP partition?
<starcraftman> afternoon Lazyvee.
<Lazyvee> hello starcraftman
<johnny77> starcraftman: thanks for the link.
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: well you don't really uninstall an OS. If you got your old Windows disc pop that in and tell it to repair the system, Windows considers the boot manager GRUB to be breakage I guess you could say.
<starcraftman> Then I'd just use a partitioning tool like gparted to release the disc back to windows.
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: I dunno how experience you are, do you need more explanation?
<Lazyvee> so if I use the XP recovery tool it will remove grub and ubuntu and i'll keep XP with all the data I've got?
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: Hold on a second, I didn't say that. I said the disc would restore windows boot manager to the mbr of your disc. It won't delete the partitions Ubuntu made to install. Usually just a root partition and a swap one.
<starcraftman> To do that you'd have to use a partitioner like gparted from a live CD session.
<starcraftman> Any data on your linux partitions should be backed up manually prior to deletion.
<starcraftman> No magic automation yet when it comes to OSes, well I guess maybe Mac. But it cheats by having few platforms to support.
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: Know how to use gparted?
<Lazyvee> So wall I should do is use gparted in Ubuntu to remove the Ubuntu partition?
<Lazyvee> all*
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: well no, you can't use gparted while your booted into Ubuntu to remove the partition your booted to. Consider for a moment. You restore your windows boot manager first then boot to a live session and use gparted.
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<starcraftman> See that page for documentation, specifically you'd delete the root and swap partitions then resize the windows ones with the added space.
<Lazyvee> gparted from a live cd or live usb after restoring windows boot manager
<starcraftman> Like all partitioning backup any critical data.
<Lazyvee> checking the page, thanks
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: That includes backing up critical stuff on the windows partition, if you add data to it your modifying.
<starcraftman> Alternatively, you could just make a new ntfs partition in the freed space, saves time and risk.
<Lazyvee> well, if it saves time and risk maybe I should make a new ntfs partition (still with gparted I suppose?)
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: If there's any other questions, ask before doing, modifying partitions isn't dangerous but can fail.
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: Aye, you'd just delete the root/swap partition and hit create new partition. See respective html pages on that link.
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: just remember to keep one linux install around :)
<Lazyvee> I'll read carefully before trying anything. Thanks for the advice starcraftman!
<starcraftman> Lazyvee: no problem, linux comes with friendly support :)
<Lazyvee> linux is the future :-)
<Lazyvee> thanks again and i'll come back asking more questions if need be hehe
<starcraftman> aveilleux: still got what it takes :)
<aveilleux> starcraftman: Of course you do, Master
<starcraftman> aveilleux: lol
<starcraftman> aveilleux: next I'll be talking backwards, so I will.
<aveilleux> :|
<aveilleux> "Talking backwards, next I will."
<starcraftman> aveilleux: what? Correcting the mentor? That's 10 extra laps.
<aveilleux> :(
<starcraftman> Around what, now that's the question.
 * aveilleux gets going :<
<starcraftman> hehe
<starcraftman> oh alright, I'll put you on probation this time.
<starcraftman> :)
<aveilleux> Yaaay
<starcraftman> aveilleux: I'm too easy, lucky ya didn't get paultag :)
<aveilleux> starcraftman: That I am
 * starcraftman puts on disguise in case paul is about.
<paultag> starcraftman, WOT
 * starcraftman runs away.
<paultag> starcraftman, I'm not easy at all. I'm a bastard in fact
 * starcraftman codes a php shield of +5.
<starcraftman> paultag: We love ya still :)
<starcraftman> In the purely normal way.
<paultag> haha
<owners4life5> hello everyone (:
<bioterror> hi
<neriukas> hi
<suprengr> sorry for all the join/quit just now... major trouble with xchat (now sorted)
 * starcraftman waves at new people.
<starcraftman> suprengr: sokay, we are a support channel, that's what we're here for.
<owners4life5> *wave*
<suprengr> starcraftman, ;)
<hobgoblin> starcraftman: stop with the waving people will think you care
<aveilleux> He doesn't D:
<aveilleux> doesn't?*
<hobgoblin> and if you think paultag is a bastard - have any of his padawans changed their name or ran away to be never heard of again :)
<paultag> Humm
<paultag> I think so
<paultag> ZachK_ vanished
<paultag> and this zkrisse guy showed  up
<hobgoblin> not counts
<hobgoblin> :)
<paultag> the-stace
<hobgoblin> and my name change and ran away were 2 people
<hobgoblin> oh - not seen her for a long long time
<paultag> homegirl ran away
<hobgoblin> my son did
<hobgoblin> :)
 * hobgoblin wins
<hobgoblin> he did come back though ...
<suprengr> my boomerang won't come back.. does that count?
<hobgoblin> suprengr: possibly not :)
<suprengr> hobgoblin: :(
<Mjiig> hello, i was mucking about with a spare usb drive and dd and now the drive won't mount, boot or show up in gparted. however it does show up properly in fdisk
<stlsaint> Mjiig: sounds like you borked probably allocation table
<stlsaint> maybe...i dunno
<Mjiig> could i get it to a state where gparted will open with it using dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ?
<stlsaint> Mjiig: are you able to format it using disk utility?
<Mjiig> i haven't tried
<Mjiig> one min
<suprengr> Sorry to interrupt but I have man-flu & have just realised: I'm currently like a windoze app: a danger when on public roads and liable to infect anyone I have contact with
<stlsaint> o_O
<|friTTe|> omg like 28days later
<|friTTe|> *hides*
<stlsaint> phillw: ping
<Mjiig> stlsaint: thanks a lot, i should have thought of that myself :)
<phillw> stlsaint: you called, my Lord?
<|friTTe|> hey guys beware...theres zombie flu in here
 * suprengr hides from self
<|friTTe|> starting to feel like eating raw meat
<suprengr> .......yummmmmmmmm
<|friTTe|> might zombiewalk down to the neighbour and eat their pitbull
<latenitess> Hi folks, Is there a way to build a USB-pendrive with linux on it that has a CUSTOM Kernel?
<stlsaint> latenitess: yea, the same way you would add any custom kernel
<bioterror> latenitess, I would install that linux from CD to usb stick
<bioterror> I've had always problems with upgrading kernels on casper based pendrives
<stlsaint> yea your gonna run into some problems im sure
<latenitess> stlsaint, whats with /lib/modules/$(uname -r ... how would I put that into the readonly filesystem?
<latenitess> never did that before
<stlsaint> cant help ya there buddy
<latenitess> stlsaint, what did you mean by "the same way"...can you descibe what you ment?
<latenitess> or an aotehr ways: can I make my current system into a live usb stick?
<stlsaint> latenitess: i would suggest you install the distro you want to use to a partition and build your kernel, the install onto usb
<bioterror> why you want custom kernel?
<bioterror> if I may ask
<latenitess> bioterror, I need some modules build IN and mmost distros dont offer them
<latenitess> stlsaint, OK I have partition with the distribution II want and the custom kenrel , too. It s my DEsktopPC I am sitting in front of. How do I get it to USB?
<stlsaint> latenitess: you use remastersys to make a iso of the distro and install it to usb
<latenitess> stlsaint, I dont have remastersys...I am on gentoo here
<stlsaint> latenitess: you will have to go to remastersys web page and add ppa
<stlsaint> oh gentoo
<stlsaint> hrm, that maybe different, i am unaware of how to use gentoo in this situation
<stlsaint> maybe the gentoo irc folks can better assist
<latenitess> stlsaint, ok ill go there. thank you for your help :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-17
<WFeather> Does anyone know if it is possible to put the Unity Overlay/Interface on a regular Ubuntu 10.10 install? Also Can you disable just the touch feature and use the digitizer on a Tablet PC?
<Cheri703> WFeather: I think so, at least with the old netbook edition you could
<WFeather> any idea how ?
<WFeather> i have googled and googled to no avail
<Cheri703> hmm...hang on
<WFeather> k thanks
<Cheri703> try "sudo apt-get install unity" and see what happens
<WFeather> its DL'ing and installing
<WFeather> i can turn it on then off right ?
<WFeather> i use the tablet with a bigger monitor, but its 12.1 inch so on the go a better thign would be unity from what i've seen
<Cheri703> when it's installed, log out (or restart) and at your login screen, you should have a "session" option in the bottom right, and you can choose unity or gnome
<WFeather> k let me check
<Cheri703> that's how it is with 10.04 netbook.
<Cheri703> I didn't like unity, honestly
<WFeather> logged out and only have the purple/pink background
<WFeather> nothing else
<Cheri703> as of the other day, you can't access files outside of your home folders from the launcher
<Cheri703> click the name of the user
<Cheri703> it should show up then
<WFeather> there isnt
<WFeather> just the background image
<Cheri703> do you have the login thing? the box?
<WFeather> nope
<Cheri703> ok, restart
<WFeather> just the background, rebooted, i have had it before
<WFeather> atleast its a quick boot :)
<Cheri703> when you get to the login screen, you can choose your user, and then choose unity (in theory)
<WFeather> doing disc cehck that is done already
<WFeather> same thing
<WFeather> just pink/purple background image
<WFeather> nothing else
<Cheri703> no login?
<Cheri703> at all?
<WFeather> nope
<WFeather> no mouse
<Cheri703> weird, very weird
<Cheri703> hang on a sec
<WFeather> nothing but the background picture
<WFeather> boot in safe mode ? -- k
<Cheri703> worth a shot
<WFeather> at the meniue, start in what mode ?
<WFeather> menu*
<Cheri703> what options are there?
<WFeather> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, grub, netroot, root
<Cheri703> uhm, I don't know -_- sorry, am seeking further assistance
<WFeather> ahh, dpkg maybe can remove it ?
<WFeather> worst case i didnt have anything other than office installed so a reinstall wont hurt too much(wont take long, its pretty quick)
<isiah> ok i came here to help
<WFeather> guessing to help me
<isiah> maybe?
<WFeather> i'm the one where i get just the background for the login screen
<isiah> ?
<isiah> please explain
<WFeather> thats my issue now
<Cheri703> WFeather: go back to the beginning
<Cheri703> isiah: didn't see the beginning of the convo
<WFeather> ok.....want to get Unity overlay/skin to work in a regular Ubuntu 10.10 install
<josuchav1> is it ok to start a side question here
<WFeather> so Cheri suggested i do "try "sudo apt-get install unity" and see what happens"
<isiah> i have no freaken idea
<WFeather> and then logged out to try changing the session, and just had the pink/purple background
<WFeather> with no way to log in, and no mouse icon showing
<WFeather> could going into recovery menu and chising dpkg allow me to remove the unity package that downloaded?
<WFeather> chosing*
<seidos> Cheri703, what is the question?
<isiah> you mean you cant login to your desktop at all?
<WFeather> yes, nothing but the background image shows up now
<Cheri703> he installed the unity package and logged out, and now he has no login box on reboot -_-
<Cheri703> sorry WFeather :(
<WFeather> lol, no worries
<isiah> wow
<WFeather> nothing important was on there
<isiah> like vista
<WFeather> most of my stuff is on the 7 install
<isiah> just this big blank screen
<isiah> yes?
<GabrielYYZ> maybe recovery menu > failsafe and see if you can fix it under safe mode
<WFeather> not blank, its the background image there by default
<WFeather> the failsafex mode ?
<GabrielYYZ> let me check something, sec
<isiah> so how are you talking here?
<WFeather> i'm on my desktop
<WFeather> this is for my tablet
<isiah> ok
<WFeather> Hardware: i7 620m, 4 GB DDR3, Intel integrated graphics, 80 gig SSD
<WFeather> dont know if any of that is prevalant
<isiah> ok i think i see the problem
<isiah> i am going to guess here that this unity program is stuck
<isiah> its some type of graphics program?
<WFeather> its the netbook interface for ubuntu
<WFeather> the screen i have is 12 " wanted to give it a go since it seems its made for smaller interfaces
<isiah> sounds like two programs are fighting for control of the same driver
<isiah> i.e. your display
<WFeather> yup
<WFeather> using my tablet to get back into linux again
<WFeather> havent done it much lately
<isiah> ok we got to get rid of one then
<Cheri703> WFeather: I prefer the 10.04 netbook launcher to unity
<GabrielYYZ> it seems that with the failsafe x mode you can go in a troubleshooting section and check logs and stuff
<isiah> now: there is no way at all for you to get anything but a blank useless screen at this point?
<WFeather> yes
<WFeather> i can go to the recovery mode
<WFeather> which is where it is sititng now
<WFeather> with the options
<GabrielYYZ> that seems like a good way to go so you get an idea of what exactly is the problem
<isiah> or, we could try a liveCD
<WFeather> i can put in the 10.10 CD if that will work better than doing failsafe mode
<WFeather> have to find where i placed it though
<GabrielYYZ> but with live cd he wouldn't have access to root
<isiah> he could mount it
<GabrielYYZ> and i doubt he'd see any logs at all
<isiah> and do whatever he wanted
<WFeather> what if i go into dpkg mode from recovery menu
<WFeather> couldnt i just remove the unity thing from there ?
<isiah> could try
<WFeather> well lets see what happens...
<isiah> failing that i would look into tracking down the actual configured file and removing it
<johnny77> paultag: Hello. How you've been?
<WFeather> its doing a bunch of upaking and processing
<paultag> johnny77, well, how are you?
<isiah> I am betting it altered your startup procedure
<johnny77> paultag: not too bad, make any headway on that backport to 10.04?
<paultag> johnny77, no :( -- there are a few little conflicts that force a ftbfs. I'm working on resolving them, but I have to make sure not to break anything
<Cheri703> sorry WFeather :(
<WFeather> no problem man, nothing important is lost
<WFeather> worst case i do an install
<WFeather> and with the SSD its not an issue
<GabrielYYZ> i'm partial to failsafe, if only to review the logs and xorg.conf
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I still feel bad
<WFeather> gabriel ill give that a go next
<WFeather> if the dpkg didnt work
<johnny77> paultag: no problem. just thought I'd check. I'd sitting in desktop mode now. Can't stand the new netbook interface. BTW: what's ftbfs?
<josuchav1> hey I have some software that I need to install but it's external to Ubuntu. I have a ZIP with the program.
<paultag> johnny77, sorry -- failed to build from source
<GabrielYYZ> cool, if you see an error message in the logs, do tell please
<paultag> johnny77, that means that it compiled badly :)
<isiah> bad complier! Bad!
<paultag> josuchav1, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<isiah> no executed code for you!
<paultag> isiah, :)
<WFeather> Gabrial, runnign Failsafe X
<WFeather> got me to regular logon screen
<WFeather> and its in like regular now
<GabrielYYZ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/Failsafe check that for info
<josuchav1> Cool, I'll give it a read
<isiah> hey josuchav1 i can give you a hand with source building, your talking to a guy that built xchat from source to get millisecond increases in time.
<josuchav1> thnx
<josuchav1> |o|
<WFeather> hmm, tried going into the netbook edition
<WFeather> "No required driver detected for unity"
<isiah> you broke the internet it seems
<GabrielYYZ> what graphics card do you have on it?
<johnny77> paultag: no problem, just curious.
<WFeather> how would i go about removing unity?
<WFeather> Gabriel, the one packaged with the i7 620m
<isiah> a hammer?
<WFeather> so intel integrated
<isiah> i still think LiveCD is the way to remove it
<GabrielYYZ> did you install a propietary driver for that?
<GabrielYYZ> or did you go with nouveau?
<WFeather> gabriel, i didnt install any driver for it
<WFeather> whatever it did by stock
<WFeather> so boot in with a live CD
<WFeather> i'm in the desktop now
<Cheri703> sudo apt-get remove (or purge) unity
<Cheri703> probably
<isiah> yes and if that doesnt work, track the file down and rm it to hell
<GabrielYYZ> let me check something
<Cheri703> but maybe don't listen to me anymore :/
<WFeather> lol -- since i'm in the desktop now couldnt i just remove it here ?
<isiah> yes
<WFeather> so do what command ?
<isiah> sudo aptitude remove unity
<isiah> && echo "I hate this program"
<WFeather> when i type:
<WFeather> sudo aptitude remove unity
<WFeather> i says "dudo: aptitude: command not found"
<WFeather> sudo*
<isiah> try apt-get then
<WFeather> k
<isiah> instead of aptitude
<WFeather> k, its doing it now
<isiah> yes!
<WFeather> restarting lets see what it does
<WFeather> ....guess no unity for me :D
<josuchav> that's cool.... ok, first thing I see here is that I already unpacked the compressed file... should I delete the extracted stuff
<isiah> (in Brain from Pinky and the Brain)
<WFeather> ....removed unity and sitll same issue
<WFeather> go in with a live CD now ?
<isiah> what do you see WFeather?
<WFeather> just the background image
<WFeather> nothing else
<isiah> josuchav ok move the file to where you plan to build it
<isiah> so, how did you type anything in?
<GabrielYYZ> i'd say check the logs, maybe unity wasn't the problem after all
<WFeather> i had to use failsafex
<WFeather> toget in
<isiah> this failsafe confuses m
<isiah> me
<isiah> I have never used it
<WFeather> it runs ubuntu in low-graphics mode
<WFeather> bypassing the gfx driver i assume
<WFeather> GabrielYYZ
<GabrielYYZ> failsafe is like that windows mode
<WFeather> where do i go to see the log ?
<isiah> and you must re-login to get out of it?
<isiah> josuchav: you should be able to find where to move it in the readme file
<GabrielYYZ> WFeather: i assume system > administration > log file viewer
<WFeather> ok, which log do you want me to look at ?
<josuchav> ok
<josuchav> checkin
<GabrielYYZ> Xorg, daemon, boot and syslog
<WFeather> one sec
<WFeather> let me check something...
<GabrielYYZ> see if there are any errors with graphics or anything else
<WFeather> maybe it was popping up on my 24" monitor
<WFeather> just relized it was still plugged into my docking station
<WFeather> yup...that seems to have been it
<WFeather> netbook edition seems to still be there though
<isiah> josuchav: 9 out of 10 its /usr/local/bin
<josuchav> it doesn't have a readme
<GabrielYYZ> WFeather: found anything?
<WFeather> gabriel
<WFeather> i was hardware thing for me
<WFeather> my 24" samsugn monitory (where i am talkign with you guys from my desktop)
<WFeather> was plugged into the docking station(where the tablet is now)
<isiah> ok josuchav could you send me a link to it, so i can see it?
<WFeather> and ubuntu was assigning the external as the primary
<GabrielYYZ> ah so that screwed the display of the tablet?
<WFeather> though within the OS i have it set as well not the primary
<WFeather> by installing unity the driver was probably reset
<josuchav> I don't remember where I got it
<Cheri703> ahhh, that makes sense WFeather
<josuchav> :-/
<isiah> you can drop it off with me
<isiah> engine73@gmail.com
<GabrielYYZ> definitely
<WFeather> trying to log into unity gives me black screen
<WFeather> anyone willing to bet the 24" and dual display thing was messing up unity and the driver?
<GabrielYYZ> i am
<Cheri703> WFeather: if you use dual monitors often, I found an awesome script to change primary monitor
<WFeather> what was the install command again?
<WFeather> it is still in the list, but it is removed
<Cheri703> sudo apt-get install unity
<GabrielYYZ> sudo apt-get install xxxx
<isiah> yes! no one type that!
<isiah> it blows up the internet
<WFeather> yup
<WFeather> that was it
<WFeather> in unity now
<Cheri703> woo!
<GabrielYYZ> coolio
<WFeather> and one last question now ;)
<josuchav>  isiah, you want me to emaiI it to you?
<isiah> yes
<isiah> email female
<WFeather> can i disable the finger touch, while leaving the digitizer active
<WFeather> i like doing touch, but when i want to use it to write with the digitizer it messes up, i have it set in windows to
<WFeather> but cant figure out how in ubuntu
<Cheri703> if you have interest in the dual monitor thing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052784
<josuchav> lol, ok...
<WFeather> its not too often that i use two monitors, but ill take a look here in a min
<josuchav> workin on sendin it
<Cheri703> it's handy
<WFeather> i'm guessing not alot of people have had questions about touch interface ;)
<Cheri703> not so far that I'm aware of, paultag might know?
<WFeather> that was a big reason i did 10.10, read that touch was fully implemented now
<paultag> heyo
<Cheri703> know much about touch?
<paultag> Cheri703, none :(
<Cheri703> hmm..k
<Cheri703> wasn't sure
<paultag> WFeather, I'm going to be honest, I've got no clue. Might want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu
<paultag> or #ubuntu+1
<WFeather> k, ill look at kernel, too many dam people in ubuntu
<WFeather> i went there first and no help after 12 asking of the question
<WFeather> 1 minute here ;)
<WFeather> hmm, another question now....i installed Office 2k7 through wine
<WFeather> and now cant get it to remove
<WFeather> Wine just freezes up now
<WFeather> well everything but "Microsoft Enterprise 2007" is removing fine
<GabrielYYZ> i'm windows free :S i don't even have wine
<WFeather> i have it for one note
<WFeather> ;) the reason i got a tablet
<GabrielYYZ> i changed to ubuntu 2 weeks ago lol
<GabrielYYZ> swore i wouldn't touch anything windows unless completely necessary
<WFeather> i game alot :D
<WFeather> and do a nice bit of folding
<WFeather> which isnt workign well in 10.10 , well not workign at all in 10.10 now
<GabrielYYZ> i have my neverputt/neverball moments in ubuntu...
<josuchav> dang it! my connection is too slow to send the file
<isiah> ok no bigy josuchav
<WFeather> ....stupid thing wont remove
<isiah> lets do this" move to ubuntu-beginners-team
<isiah> i am working on the same problem there
<isiah> got me? josuchav?
<josuchav> nope
<isiah> switch rooms
<josuchav> ok
<josuchav> what's the "#" name
<isiah> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<WFeather> anyone ablet o help on a WINE issue ?
<isiah> wine is the tool of the devil! In my day we dual-booted and thats the way we liked it god-dang it!
<GabrielYYZ> personally, i'd refer you to ubuntuforums, unless someone here is able to help with it
<WFeather> i do dual boot ;)
<WFeather> so go to #ubuntuforums
<WFeather> ?
<Cheri703> or #wine I think
<WFeather> hmm, there is a wine channel ?
<Cheri703> I believe so
<WFeather> lets find out
<GabrielYYZ> there is
<GabrielYYZ> winehq
<Cheri703> but it's not #wine
<WFeather> yup
<WFeather> in it now
<Cheri703> there you go
<seidos> WFeather, forums as in http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<WFeather> o the actual forums
<WFeather> i know there is a forums channel as well
<GabrielYYZ> i didn't clarify 'cause #wine seemed like a better idea
<WFeather> wehn you just do #wine
<WFeather> it forwards you to #winehq
<GabrielYYZ> yeah, it does
<josuchav> how do I move up in directory in terminal
<isiah> cd ..
<GabrielYYZ> i think it's cd..
<GabrielYYZ> ah there you go
<josuchav> thnx
<stlsaint> GabrielYYZ: space inbetween the cd and ..
<GabrielYYZ> oh yeah
<GabrielYYZ> got distracted with a notification >.>
<johnny77> If I wanted to increase the partition that Ubuntu is installed one basically I would shrink the Windows partition then expand the Ubuntu partition, right?
<WFeather> yes
<isiah> yes, in the sense if you wanted to rule the world all you must do is convince 51% o people that you should
<WFeather> you can just shrink windows with something like gparted, and expand the linux one
<WFeather> i've done it several times
<WFeather> what is the best way to remove stuff from the gnome menu?
<Cheri703> system > preferences > main menu
<Cheri703> I think
<WFeather> ahh yes maybe that is what i want
<WFeather> i can do delete there
<stlsaint> johnny77: be careful with that process
<johnny77> stlsaint: messing with the partitions? Yeah, i will.
<stlsaint> johnny77: cool
<johnny77> stlsaint: I think I have plenty of room right now, but maybe down the road I might need more. Just wanted to make sure I understood the process.
<WFeather> that is the basics of it atleast... but ya careful with it
<WFeather> since the winehq channel doesnt seem to want to answer this -- whats the best way to install via wine?
<stlsaint> johnny77: yea,expanding can become a serious issue, i suggest that folks just edit fstab to mount the extra partition to be utilized by home
<WFeather> by rightclicking setup.exe and running with wine ?
<stlsaint> WFeather: the wine menu has a installer or you can right click the .exe and choose install wine
<WFeather> where is the installer in the men?
<WFeather> menu*
<stlsaint> WFeather: you trying to install a app via wine?
<WFeather> yes
<stlsaint> meh, just right click and choose install with wine
<WFeather> MS Office 2k7
<johnny77> stlsaint: I have the windows partition mounted automatically when I boot into ubuntu. I know I can write to this drive, but of course, I can't install anything.
<WFeather> thats the same as: "Open with Wine Windows Program Loader
<WFeather> right ?
<stlsaint> WFeather: yep
<stlsaint> johnny77: aye
<WFeather> hmm, getting:
<WFeather> "Setup did not complete successfully. we are sorry"
<WFeather> getting that error on other .exe i have as well
<WFeather> ...any idea ? winhq channel isnt responding to my question atm -- guessing they disappeared
<Cheri703> I pretty much gave up on uninstalling some of the wine stuff I had :/ I couldn't get it to uninstall properly
<WFeather> i got rid of it all
<WFeather> cant install now
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> I went to a virtual box, but even that was having issues lately :(
<WFeather> tell me about it, neither Office 2k7 or One Note 2k7 is
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: Sowwie I did not look at the logs. and please have Wine as Plan B at whatever situation
<WFeather> huh ? wine is giving me: "Setup did not complete successfully."
<WFeather> error whenever it ry and run a .exe
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: what is the reason for getting to wine?
<WFeather> i have win 7 on the PC as well for when i do some games, or office 2k
<WFeather> 7
<WFeather> i want One note
<Mohan_chml> Abi work and other applications didn't satisfy you?
<Mohan_chml> abi Word*
<WFeather> not for tablet use
<WFeather> havent tried Abi word, OpenOffice does great for typing
<Mohan_chml> hmmm!
<genupulas> Mohan_chml,  good morning
<WFeather> but i want to use digitizer ;)
<genupulas> Mohan_chml,  last night i have register with nickserv
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: and #winehq is not helping ya??
<WFeather> it went quite
<Mohan_chml> genupulas: cool
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: I think the heads are away now
<WFeather> probably a few were talking a min or 2 ago
<WFeather> 7 to be exact
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: you googled about your issue?
<genupulas> Mohan_chml,  my tea hot
<WFeather> no since i figured winhq would help (it just happened a few min ago)
<WFeather> about to google it though since no answer there
<Mohan_chml> genupulas: speak in -team
<Cheri703> WFeather: I'm glad I didn't kill your tablet earlier :) and now I know to ask if someone has a second monitor plugged in :)
<WFeather> lol, you wouldnt have killed it anyhow
<WFeather> Ubuntu is on there as a second OS
<WFeather> that i use when i dont want to do windowz
<Cheri703> I have a question, before, my computer did fine when I unplugged it (this is a netbook), but now, every time I unplug, i get the "laptop battery critically low, computer will hibernate very soon unless it is plugged in" message. even when fully charged, any thoughts?
<Mohan_chml> Cheri703: checked with some other battery??
<Cheri703> only have the one. and my battery life is fine
<Cheri703> it's the meter somehow
<WFeather> your install is having an issue reading it it soudns like....no idea how to fix it
<Cheri703> before, the icon would show fine, but the popup alert when unplugging would say "1 minute remaining" or something, but when I clicked on the icon, it'd be accurate(er), so there are 2 different power monitoring/displaying systems at work
<WFeather> hmm, googling = no good answer
<Cheri703> if I click the battery icon now, it says 4 hrs 10 min left, but when I unplugged it told me critical low >.<
<Cheri703> it's not a huge deal, just annoying
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: you installed from  Software center?
<WFeather> installed wine from there
<WFeather> yes
<Mohan_chml> and the configuration shows you some errors right?
<WFeather> config isnt
<WFeather> its when i try running it
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: you clciked configure wine and selected windows 7 ?
<WFeather> even after using terminal to remove
<WFeather> then install wine
<WFeather> i get the issue
<WFeather> install through what ?
<WFeather> go to wine configuration
<WFeather> then what ?
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: select the windows version in "Applications"
<WFeather> ok, then try what i have been doing ?
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: and copy the application you want to run, to home
<WFeather> i have the whole disc copied to my desktop, so move it to /home
<WFeather> instead? its not installed yet
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: copy the .exe file which you have to run. If it has some other codecs along with it, copy the whole folder. I mean copy the backup you have
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: enough if it is in desktop
<Mohan_chml> now
<WFeather> ok, the whole MS Office 2007 folder is copied over to /home/user
<Mohan_chml> hit add application
<WFeather> just /home or into my user folder ?
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: your user folder or in the desktop
<WFeather> ok
<WFeather> then in wine configuration, go to applications tab, and then add application
<WFeather> ?
<Mohan_chml> yes
<WFeather> ok, select the setup.exe from there ?
<Mohan_chml> yup
<WFeather> k
<WFeather> ok
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: click on drivers and hit auto detect
<WFeather> there is no drivers tab
<SlayersZ> :o
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: ummm.... where you found applications?? gimme a screenshot of yours
<Mohan_chml> SlayersZ: o:
<WFeather> one sec
<WFeather> let me get it uploaded
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: Okies
<WFeather> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/7559/screenshotmda.png
<WFeather> there it is
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: LOL look at the top of the applications tab
<Mohan_chml> you can find drivers
<Mohan_chml> :D
<WFeather> drives
<WFeather> is what that says
<Mohan_chml> aww I think I am sleeping :D
<WFeather> lol
<Mohan_chml> okay hit auto detect in that WFeather
<WFeather> is none
<WFeather> "drive mappings"
<WFeather> says: " failed to connect to the mount manager, the drive configuration cannot be edited"
<Mohan_chml> It works good for me :(
<WFeather> would having an SSD be an issue ?
<WFeather> or maybe try the beta release of wine? i was ablet o install with that
<Mohan_chml> idk about this. A proper winehq er can answer ya as I hate wine:(
<WFeather> lol
<Mohan_chml> WFeather: mention them about the error code if some comes
<Mohan_chml> and tell them about the driver detection too
<WFeather> ya, said it a few time
<WFeather> the error code specifically i have asked about 3 or 4 times
<rajagenupula> Am I able to set the priority for wget download
<rajagenupula> Am I able to set the priority for wget download starcraftman
<rajagenupula> Mohan_chml,  ^
<Mohan_chml> !wget | rajagenupula
<ubot2> Factoid 'wget' not found
<Mohan_chml> aww
<Mohan_chml> rajagenupula: read http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
<rajagenupula> Mohan_chml,  links..........
<WFeather> well i'm getting jack shit for answers there , gues sill trya nother time
<WFeather> peace guys, thanks for the help
<earthling_> brasero seems to be stuck in "preparing to write" mode
<GabrielYYZ> how long has it been that way?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> I have to make a question
<bioterror> on installation I said encrypt my home folder
<bioterror> if I make a new user, it will be also encrypted
<bioterror> right?
<seidos> depends, is your home folder ~/ or /home ?
<seidos> i'm going with ~/, but i don't encrypt it...soooo
<seidos> bioterror, ^
<bioterror> /dev/sdb1             459G  212M  435G   1% /home
<bioterror> /home/sad157/.Private 459G  212M  435G   1% /home/sad157
<bioterror> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bioterror> I've got a dedicated hdd for that one ;)
<blackwood> Can anybody recommend a good icon set for ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> blackwood: It depends on your wish and the environment you like to work. professional, Entertainment and mainly dark and light themes
<hobgoblin> blackwood: that is a question likely to result in many differing answers :) I use the elementary theme and icons
<Mohan_chml> Hola hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> goodnow Mohan_chml
<blackwood> I want something that will look good with my space wallpaper...any suggestion/recommendations?
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: saw my PM?
<blackwood> has anybody heard of Faenza icon set
<Mohan_chml> blackwood: Nope. But I will look it now
<hobgoblin> think I heard of it somewhere - but I don't muck about much anymore with themes
<blackwood> check out gnome-look for more details
<blackwood> it seems pretty popular. I just wanted to know if anybody  has used it before.
<blackwood> looks promising
<hobgoblin> well I won't be using it as I am happy with what I have :)
<Mohan_chml> blackwood: I just looked at the icons here. http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/211/4/8/Faenza_Icons_by_tiheum.png
<blackwood> on the same page no LOL
<Mohan_chml> that is kinda normal (:
<blackwood> I heard there were some more outlandish versions of this style.
<hobgoblin> I don't like that at all :(
<blackwood> more chrome I think
<blackwood> no good huh?
<blackwood> What do you guys use
<Mohan_chml> blackwood: elementary themes
<hobgoblin> mmmm - unless it has changed since I last told you - elementary :)
<blackwood> hobgoblin: you never know???
<blackwood> are there any really good icon sets out there - I mean really good
<Mohan_chml> blackwood: some of my friends around my locality uses Ultimate edition themes. but idk how good it is
<blackwood> let me google it
<hobgoblin> blackwood: it is not an answerable question - it is all about personal aesthetics
<hobgoblin> blackwood: have you seen the various screenshot threads on the forum? - there are hundreds of different themes there
<blackwood> dude it looks like a version of Vista!
<blackwood> Mohan_chml: that last post was intended for you
<Mohan_chml> blackwood: I never used 'em. its my friends :P
<blackwood> hobgoblin: I'll take a look...to be honest there are so many I can't make up my mind
<blackwood> Mohan_chml: sure...
<blackwood> Mohan_chml: JJ
<Mohan_chml> blackwood: do apply a theme what you like :)
<blackwood> Mohan_chml: sorry, say that again
<Mohan_chml> I mean select a theme that you like
<Mohan_chml> (:
<blackwood> Mohan_chml: I pretty satisfied with the default theme, but as the saying goes the grass always appears greener on the other side
<Mohan_chml> It happens. And if you like to go for a try, then make it and you can come back to default :)
<blackwood> Cool :-) , I'll let you know how I get on
<Mohan_chml> (:
<blackwood> on a separate note, have you guys visited OMG Ubuntu.com?
<hobgoblin> I hate that site with a passion
<blackwood> the best site out there in my opinion
<blackwood> May I ask why?
<hobgoblin> I hate whiners and zealots
<hobgoblin> and fanbois
<blackwood> are you referring to the people who use it (in which case I agree to some extent) or the authors?
<hobgoblin> I care not who looks at it :) I do not like the articles at all - but anyway enough of that - this is a support channel :)
<blackwood> fair enough. Take care guys ;-)
<blackwood> can anybody tell me if the ATI 5650 mobile cards work on ubuntu 10.10
<blackwood> I'm thinking of buying one
<blackwood> laptop that is
<blackwood> and when I say work I mean - properly
<blackwood> I most probably for some light gaming
<blackwood> GIMP
<blackwood> and anything else I can think of
<blackwood> I'm so alone
<blackwood> LOL
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9972740#post9972740
<blackwood> It's you again... I mean hello
<hobgoblin> blackwood: was a few days ago  - you're not alone it's just that people are doing things in real life ;)
<hobgoblin> but as to whether it works properly or not I have no idea I'm afraid as I use nvidia
<blackwood> Nice one...your a man of many talents
<hobgoblin> blackwood: and with that I am off for some of that real life stuff - good luck
<hobgoblin> thanks :)
<hobgoblin> blackwood: there are a couple of useful methods for searching the forums for stuff - googlubuntu is one and adding site:ubuntuforums.org to a standard google
<hobgoblin> anyway - I'm off now
<Nitin_> i had a problem in installing the 10.10 version i m beginner
<Nitin_> in the end it stays on a install wizard at the bottom of the window it says, Ready when you are and doesnt go ant further
<Nitin_> i m able to minimize it and use the trial behind but installer doesnt complete after an hour also plz help
<Mohan_chml> Good to see people ask and leave
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<slooksterpsv> hello kosaidpo - if I don't respond I'm at work so it may take me a few moments
<kosaidpo> okies
<Cheri703> hey kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> well my im askin for help with apache  you . htaccess and .htpasswd
 * Cheri703 doesn't know anything about that...sorry
<Cheri703> if I did, I'd try to help :/
<kosaidpo> ***tells you thanks
 * kosaidpo thanks
<slooksterpsv> kosaidpo: I haven't worked too much with .htaccess and .htpasswd, but I can find you some links that may be useful if you'd like?
<kosaidpo> slooksterpsv: its okay already find it thanks alot : )
<slooksterpsv> kosaidpo: alrighty, I'll play around with that tonight and learn it, cause I should learn to do that stuff to help others and for my own knowledge
<kosaidpo> yehh its usefull tho
<josecreador> plugins for pitivi?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<ehcah> If I need to grow my system drive and it is locked, wouldn't unmounting it first delete my current session?
<ehcah> I have space available after its partition.
<genupulas> coolbhavi, hi
<ehcah> Can someone help me with this Virtual Box error: Could not create a directory '/media/Virtual OS/Win95' to save the settings file (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED).
<bioterror> $ sudo chown -R username.vboxusers /home/username/.VirtualBox and in this way you’ll create a new user in the VirtualBox group (substitute “username” with your username).
<ehcah> bioterror: How on earth did I lose access to this drive? I had another Virtual OS running on it?
<ehcah> BTW - Thank you.
<haakoo> I have a problem with my laptop. When I close the lid, and then open it again, the computer wont come back from hibernation (or what it does), and I have to restart holding down the power button. Any ideas?
<bioterror> hope that helps
<bioterror> haakoo, yes
<ehcah> tell you shortly.
<bioterror> haakoo, when you boot your laptop, and there's this grub. edit the bootline
<bioterror> in the end there should read "nomodeset"
<bioterror> haakoo, we might loose sound or something, but let's test that first
<hobgoblin> lol - that statement would strike terror into me :)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I would rather take working suspend/resume than sounds :-)
<haakoo> at times like this I should've had two computers available
<ehcah> bioterror:  If I created a seperate partition to keep my virtual OS's. Do I change the path from /home/username/.Virtualbox to ~/<new_partition>/ ?
<bioterror> I would think so
<ehcah> k.
<hobgoblin> ehcah: you might need to fiddle about a bit with the virtual machine manager tool if you get issues - but if they have not been created yet then that will work
<hobgoblin> I do the same thing here
<ehcah> hobgoblin/bioterror: I made sure /media/Virtual\ OS\ Drive/ has jason:jason permission.
<ehcah> I still can't create the virtual hard drive. Same error message.
<geirha> find ~/.VirtualBox/ ! -user jason  # lists all files under ~/.VirtualBox not owned by you
<ehcah> geirha: Thank you. I will try that.
<geirha> I'm assuming ~/.VirtualBox is a symlink to '/media/Virtual OS Drive/'
<bioterror> haakoo-, works?
<haakoo-> about to try now
<bioterror> oki
<bioterror> you added that nomodeset
<bioterror> at the end
<haakoo-> never saw grub when I booted
<bioterror> you can also edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> but you should press
<bioterror> was it esc or f1 when booting
<haakoo-> think is esc
<bioterror> and you get that grub selection screen
<haakoo-> the only think I see before I get the login background is a flashing '_' in the corner
<haakoo-> thing*
<hobgoblin> esc for grub legacy shift for grub2 I think
<bioterror> you should hammer it right after the bios screen :-)
<haakoo-> shitf it was!
<bioterror> now add that nomodeset in the end
<haakoo-> on the line with initrd ?
<ihatelinux> i need help with ubuntu server if any one cares
<ihatelinux> is anyone out there?
<bioterror> haakoo-, "linux  /vmlinuz26 root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/626f55f1-1946-46e4-9b74-47d00bb9e119 ro  quiet splash nomodeset"
<bioterror> something like that
<bioterror> ihatelinux, hello, hello, hello
<ihatelinux> ?
<ihatelinux> can u help me bioterror
<bioterror> if you tell me more
<ihatelinux> I am using ubuntu server 10.04
<ihatelinux> i cannont access the cups web interface no matter what i do
<bioterror> I dun own any printers :(
<bioterror> gotta lift hands up becouse I dont have any experience on that one
<ihatelinux> o ok thanks anyways
<hobgoblin> ihatelinux: hang about for a while and see who reads the logs - I'd help but I can't
<ihatelinux> ok
<ihatelinux> can anyone give me step-by-step instructions for setting up the web interface in cups?
<haakoo-> bioterror: doesn't seem to be helping, improvement though, I get a mousepointer, not just some IRQ error rolling over the screen
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> haakoo-, what kind of hardware are you using?
<haakoo-> Acer Aspire 6935
<bioterror> my former Dell D600 used to freeze on resume
<bioterror> and nomodeset was teh cure for the graphics chip
<haakoo-> i also have trouble with the "touch panel" on the left hand side, but first thing first
<bioterror> haakoo-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/345915 you're not alone with your problem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 345915 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer Aspire 6935] suspend/resume failure (dups: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hobgoblin> ihatelinux: I assume you have still not been able to see the community docs?
<ihatelinux> which docs are u speaking of?
<hobgoblin> ihatelinux: I also assume you are windows lover on the forums
<ihatelinux> yes.... how did you know that
<ihatelinux> i have looked everywhere
<bioterror> hobgoblin must own a crystalball
<Cheri703> ihatelinux: what are you typing in to see the cups interface?
<Cheri703> and/or have you set up the print server?
<ihatelinux> I am trying to set up the print server
<ihatelinux> smaba works just fine but cups hates me
<Cheri703> are you doing this all from command line?
<ihatelinux> yes
<Cheri703> :/ ok
<ihatelinux> i believe the problem is in the "listen" section of the configuration file
<Cheri703> one sec
<haakoo-> bioterror: cheers, I might make another duplicate
<bioterror> haakoo-, you should
<bioterror> haakoo, you can also try to search more. but I think the problem lies somewhere in the graphics or something
<Cheri703> ihatelinux: Set it to listen for connections from other machines
<Cheri703> In the config file:
<Cheri703> change: Listen localhost:631
<Cheri703> to: Listen 631
<ihatelinux> i have tried that
<Cheri703> this is old, but it has some steps (I'm still looking): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450
<ihatelinux> still no dice
<Cheri703> another: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282
<hobgoblin> Cheri703: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596818 is what ihatelinux has done so far
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> sorry
<haakoo-> bioterror: that sounds plausible
<ihatelinux> yes i looked at both of those guides neither worked for me, though it is probably my fault
<Cheri703> was helping my mom set up a google calendar over the phone earlier >.<
<Cheri703> can you uninstall cups and reinstall it? might reset any changes you made
<ihatelinux> how do i do that?
<ihatelinux> sorry i am new to linux :(
<Cheri703> sudo apt-get remove *whatever cups is called officially* then sudo apt-get install *whatever cups is called officially* I think...will look for package name, one sec, I'm doing like 4 things at once
<ihatelinux> hobgoblin: how do you know everything that I have done thus far?
<hobgoblin> Cheri703: you'd need to purge I think to remove any system confs
<hobgoblin> might even be something in home as well
<Cheri703> ok, so sudo apt-get remove --purge *blahblah cups*
<ihatelinux> ok
<hobgoblin> ihatelinux: I have a different name on the forums
<ihatelinux> o ok thought so
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> ihatelinux: I keep the two things seperate
<ehcah> Any idea why I can not change the permissions of a directory? I've tried as root, myself and sudo as myself.
<ehcah> chmod u+rxw /media/Virtual\ OS\ Drive
<ehcah> drwx------ 1 jason jason 4096 2010-10-17 15:28 Virtual OS Drive
<ehcah> I can not change the owner, user or group settings?
<ehcah> The above chmod command was just an example
<hobgoblin> ehcah: is it a linux drive
<chavezgt> hi, pleas i have problems with my screen display, I've tried changing & restoring my resolution, sometimes it works, but each time I reboot my computer, it starts all over again. & sometimes it doesn't work at all. Here's a screenshot of my desktop:http://imagebin.org/118946
<ehcah> hobgoblin: My laptop has 1 x 500GB drive and this a 100GB partition I created for Virtual Operating System Testing.
<hobgoblin> yea - but is it linux windows mac? the partition you are trying to change
<bioterror> chavezgt, you should kill your X and run "xorg -configure" and move the new xorg.conf file to /etc/X11/
<ihatelinux> cheri708: so i remove cups then reinstall then try this all over again?
<ehcah> Linux - Ubuntu 10.10. Sorry.
<Cheri703> I think...
<Cheri703> I'm checking sorry
<ihatelinux> when i started i was using the official Ubuntu server documentation but that didn't seen to work
<ihatelinux> seem*
<chavezgt> bioterror, after a while it corrects itself, when i change the font in desktop preferences, can some fonts be incorrectly installed?, if so, how can I reinstall them?
<hobgoblin> ehcah: you use numbers to change them - see this page - very useful http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<bioterror> chavezgt, looks like xorg problems to me. nothing to do with fonts
<Cheri703> it looks like it's just called "cups" and I'd suggest you check home folder to see if any cups folders appeared, and then do a "sudo apt-get remove --purge cups"
<Cheri703> and then install
<Cheri703> don't hate me if it doesn't work! :/
<ihatelinux> cheri: plus when i try to go to"ip address of the server":631 i get a 404 forbiden
<ihatelinux> ok i'll do that then try again
<ehcah> hobgoblin: I will try your page. I was following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<chavezgt> bioterror, ok, how can i do what you told me?, I'm kind of newbie...
<hobgoblin> chavezgt: what grpahics card is it?
<chavezgt>  ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<bioterror> chavezgt, do "lspci"
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you got it
<chavezgt> bioterror,  ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<hobgoblin> ehcah: the other thing is - while you might be changing permissions with chmod have you chowned it yet?
<hobgoblin> chavezgt: you might find that resetting xorg in the recovery menu gets you back to a readable screen
<ehcah> isn't chown only to move a file or directory from root or user ownership?
<hobgoblin> ehcah: you;ve checked you don't need to then
<chavezgt> hobgoblin:excuse me, where is the recovery menu?
<bioterror> in grub
<bioterror> when you boot
<chavezgt> the bios?
<bioterror> same  thing where you added that nomodeset
<bioterror> you see the list of lines
<bioterror> you can choose
<taffy> looking for help to install jondo and jondofox on meerkat
<hobgoblin> what is that taffy ?
<chavezgt> bioterror: how can i open grub?, when i boot it directly runs ubuntu
<bioterror> aaahhh
<hobgoblin> chavezgt: shift just after the post menu
<bioterror> with shift
<bioterror> hahaha, I was thinking that you were haakoo
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> sorry :-)
<taffy> been trying toset up jondo, etc but keep failing?
<hobgoblin> taffy: what is it?
<hobgoblin> taffy: is it some windows anonymising tool?
<taffy> hobgoblin: need help to set up Jondo
<taffy> correct
<chavezgt> bioterror, hobgoblin: ok, after I run recovery mode, what should i look for?
<bioterror> reconfigure X Server
<chavezgt> with the terminal?
<hobgoblin> taffy: I doubt if you will have much luck getting it to work in linux - possibly with wine - but I'd be surprised - look into Tor instead for linux - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<bioterror> chavezgt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<hobgoblin> taffy: and https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<taffy> hobgoblin: it works fine on linux. But can't recall how I set it up a couple of days ago on another system...
<taffy> will try tor and vidalia...cheerz
<hobgoblin> oh - nice one - not that I can help though :(  there are a few in here will be able to help though
<chavezgt> bioterror, hobgoblin: ok, thank you, i'll reboot.
<kosaidpo> guys i ve make an .htpasswd to protect this folder but when i type in the psw it keep reloadin and dioesnt let me in
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> bah, sorry
<Cheri703> -_- disregard
<taffy> my conclusion is Jondo n Jondofox work with Lucid but not with Meerkat...
<kosaidpo> guys any ideas abt my issue ?>
<kosaidpo> guys i ve made an .htpasswd to protect this folder but when i type in the psw it keep reloadin and dioesnt let me in
<kosaidpo> any idea guys pleas jelp me
<kosaidpo> help me
<bobo123> kosaidpo: that sounds like something with apache webserver or? you could probably ask in #httpd for more people
<kosaidpo> bobo123: okies thanks
<kosaidpo> bobo123: ohh it says can not send to channel
<bobo123> kosaidpo: hm? you can't go to the #httpd irc-channel? can you open #apache chat channel (where it tells you to go to #httpd instead) ?
<ehcah> hobgoblin: I've tried every command that I can find, and still can not change permissions of my new partition, or any subfolder.       drwx------ 1 jason jason 0 2010-10-17 16:06 Windows7
<ehcah> I can not change the ownership from jason to root or vice-versa either?
<bobo123> kosaidpo: I guess #httpd requires you to register your name or something at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kosaidpo> bobo123: i went there also but when isned a msg it says can not send
<kosaidpo> bobo123: yeh i guess that too
<kosaidpo> guys which language easy to learn C++ or python
<haakoo> python if you ask me
<bioterror> c64 basic! ;)
<kosaidpo> bioterror: ??
<kosaidpo> haakoo: yeh i have python in mind tho
<kosaidpo> i jst wanna see peoples mind who has excperince
<aleixosk> hi everybody, I have a pci card which isn't working. It's there; the output of lspci is alright, but t's just not being used... iwconfig doesn't show it. I don't really know what to do now.
<aleixosk> It was working until two hours ago and then it wouldn't connect to my home network (that happens. sometimes. broadcom.) So I took it out an put it back where it was, and now this happens...
<tmkdesigner> Hi anyone, i've installed ubuntu 10.10 on my MacBook Pro and loving it. But tried to get the 'at' key to work, can anyone please help?
<latenite> Hi folks, I have set up my network like that: http://pastie.org/1228535 but when I boot my box gets http://pastie.org/1228538 why is it got setting the IP to 111 ?
<LuisCarlos> Hi. I'm trying to install 10.10 netbook version, however, when I chose to install, It gets stuck
<phillw> latenite: you might want to have look over at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
<phillw> LuisCarlos: have you run the cd self test?
<LuisCarlos> I've installed some linux before in this same computer, in fact, I have installed 10.4
<LuisCarlos> It is a netbook, I'm using an USB
<LuisCarlos> In fact, I'm running 10.10 netbook from an USB Flash in this moment
<LuisCarlos> if I chose install, it does not do anything
<phillw> does the usb install okay on a different computer?
<LuisCarlos> I have no other computer to try. But, I'm running it from it now.
<phillw> it may be worth re-making it. I cannot recall how to check a usb has burned okay, but will go dig it out if you want.
<LuisCarlos> But, is it possible to the usb to be wrong even if it runs from it?
<phillw> yeah, the install part is a different section to the 'run live'
<friTTe|> o\
<friTTe|> LuisCarlos,  if you doubleclick the install on the desktop then?
<friTTe|> in know there were some bug with choosing install when you booted up the Usb, only took you to live cd modwe
<LuisCarlos> @friTTe I tried that too
<LuisCarlos> it get stuck as well
<LuisCarlos> It keeps showing the "Preparing to install Ubuntu-netbook" screen
<friTTe|> ok
<friTTe|> what did you use to make the usb stick?
<friTTe|> from a Linux computer?
<seidos> hey |friTTe|.  what's going on?  looks like he left.
<|friTTe|> ok
<|friTTe|> hehe i have turned of logging in and out
<|friTTe|> gets so messy otherwise
<seidos> |friTTe|, irssi?
<|friTTe|> wtf
<|friTTe|> no Xchat
<seidos> ah, same here. parts and joins don't really bother me.  may brain has learned to ignore the color code
<|friTTe|> yeah
<seidos> my*
<|friTTe|> hmm my tab button is weird
<|friTTe|> why does all those come up
<|friTTe|> brb
<Cheri703> so I don't know what it is called, but you know the envelope icon that does message notifications?
<Cheri703> is there a way to get xchat to work with it? and/or to make the away status thing work for xchat?
<|friTTe|> havent played around that much with the config
<|friTTe|> shmm
<seidos> Cheri703, maybe if you have coding skills.  if there is a way other than that, i don't know of it...not that i could code my way out of a paper bag...
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> ok
 * Cheri703 is not a coder
<|friTTe|> what wrong sedios with my tab?
<|friTTe|> *seidos
<Cheri703> what is happening when you tab?
<seidos> |friTTe|, i don't know.  what are you trying to do?  tab completing something?
<|friTTe|> yeah for nick
<Cheri703> if you haven't typed enough letters to have it be one specific person, it lists everyone that it could be
<seidos> what are you typing?  s-e-i then tab?
<|friTTe|> but even if the field is empty all the S comes up
<seidos> when i hit tab without anything being in the field tab doesn't do anything O_o
<|friTTe|> no
<seidos> what version of xchat |friTTe| ?
<|friTTe|> c seemed to work
<|friTTe|> s screws it up
<seidos> you want it to cycle threw the nicks?
<|friTTe|> 2.8.8
<|friTTe|> yeah it does that for example c
<seidos> what about p?
<|friTTe|> hmm
<|friTTe|> phaha
<seidos> i think if there are a certain number of nicks it prints it out
<|friTTe|> oh well
<|friTTe|> first computer that does this on me
<seidos> if you want it to be different, would have to change the code O_o
<seidos> that's my guess
<seidos> could be wrong
<|friTTe|> well works on my other ones, but its no biggie
<|friTTe|> hehe
<seidos> but it looks like the behavior is the same on my end
<seidos> O_o
<|friTTe|> yeah and it prints them out aswell
<|friTTe|> no need for enter
<seidos> yeah, same here
<seidos> s + tab lists the "s" nicks in the window
<seidos> z doesn't...only 1 nick
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-10
<philipballew> where would I find the list of ppa's I have so I can purge them?
<sebikul> philipballew, press ALT + F2 and execute "software-properties-gtk". The list you are looking for is under the "other software" tab
<philipballew> alright, because ppa's are not gonna be in a /etc/apt.sources.list file I dont think sebikul ?
<philipballew> at least their not for me when i updated 11.10
<Unit193> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<philipballew> yeah! thats what i ment
<sebikul> they are under the folder "/etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<sebikul> ohh, sorry, i was typing ;)
<philipballew> maybe the update effed up my list
<philipballew> because software-properties has them, though they were all disabled I beleive
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705181/
<philipballew> ill look into it, but figured it paste it here anyway
<philipballew> i gotta run. peace!
<gunjin2112> hi
<gunjin2112> need help
<philipballew> ok gunjin2112
<philipballew> whats up
<gunjin2112> i'm using ubuntu 11.04 and running a dual boot with win7 pro 64 bit and i think my system has a virus i mean my win7 and can i scan that drive using ubuntu
<gunjin2112> is there a good anti virus for linux and how to install it and how do i scan?
<philipballew> ok gunjin2112  yeah, there are some virius scanners for linux that would scan your windows partition,
<gunjin2112> where do i dl it?
<gunjin2112> and do you have any recommendations?
<philipballew> well, I would try the ones in the software center
<philipballew> some good ones are...
 * philipballew is remembering
<philipballew> !virus
<ubot2> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gunjin2112> the first on the list is clamav
<gunjin2112> is it any good
<philipballew> I think so. I would honestly just install it and run it and see what turns up. and if you dont like it try a different one
<gunjin2112> haha thanks
<gunjin2112> ok ill try it then
<gunjin2112> thanks again
<urlin2u> bitdefender and avast have linux versions as well
<philipballew> yeah. I think there are commerical ones to
<philipballew> if you want to pay a few bucks
<urlin2u> both free thiugh
<urlin2u> though
<philipballew> i guess i would try them. also see when they were uploaded to the software center
<urlin2u> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender
<urlin2u> http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition#tab4 if you run avast read this link as well. http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=70903.0
<gunjin2112> you need to register to avast in order to get the license
<philipballew> i wonder if there and any viriuses on my laptop just sitting there
<philipballew> clam might work. in the software center reviews it says you need to
<gunjin2112> i'm currently running just now clamav
<gunjin2112> in terminal
<philipballew> To update virus definitions:
<philipballew> sudo freshclam
<philipballew> according to some review
<urlin2u> philipballew, probably not, I have yet to find one myself, but I don't save cookies and use better privacy in FF to remove longterm cookies some =times thought of as addware
 * philipballew uses chrome :)
<urlin2u> I also run rkhunter and chkrootkit on occasion, the others are for the windows dual boot mostly.
<philipballew> i stoped duel booting when i installed ubuntu over my xp partition years ago and said "well, so long windows i guess"
<gunjin2112> well i cant just yet
<gunjin2112> but i'm getting my feet wet
<urlin2u> I have college classes that I need word for and got W7 for 25$, and word cheap to as a student, I actually started on open source.
<urlin2u> thought I would check out MS a while back.
<urlin2u> hardly use it though
<philipballew> i am in college to. NICE!!!
<urlin2u> I grad after next semester with a bachelors, older student here.
<philipballew> major?
<urlin2u> black Studies, Psych minor
<urlin2u> also called african studies, the african Diaspora basically
<philipballew> ah right, We talked about this a few months back
<philipballew> are you from Africa ?
<urlin2u> no a anglo in america just interested
<urlin2u> I used to play jazz, and like cultural studies in general, these depts also have a more afro-centric view at times which is kind of refreshing, really to some extent it is the left out history at times, and a dofferent point of view.
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> greetings to s-fox
<s-fox> Hello bioterror .
<bioterror> been a while
<M0hi> Greetings bioterror :P
<bioterror> hi
<M0hi> Heya s-fox
<M0hi> sup bioterror ?
<s-fox> Hello M0hi
<bioterror> M0hi, hardly working, surfing downhill bikes mostly :D
<M0hi> s-fox: PM?
<M0hi> bioterror: :P
<bioterror> I decided that I'm starting downhill ride as a hobby for next summer/autumn ;)
<M0hi> bioterror: Be carful. My friend met with an accident two days before
<M0hi> I hope someone here remembers rraj_be
<M0hi> He is in Intensive Care Unit now :[
<bioterror> did he crash with bike or what?
<M0hi> Hit on a truck while crossing the 4 roads junction
<bioterror> those are bad
<shahanthegeek> hello all :)
<Abhijit> hi
<shahanthegeek> What about new release of ubuntu? Is it going to be released just in time (JIT)?
<Abhijit> shahanthegeek, #ubuntu+1
<shahanthegeek> Abhijit: oh! sorry!!! tnx  :)
<Abhijit> ok
<holstein> where are the messages that come up when you ssh into a server?
<holstein> i have a server install that gives info, and i would like to add that to a vanilla install im going to be regularly ssh-ing into
<holstein> NM... i think i found some info... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100500
<coalwater> now suppose im running ssh to my home pc, when i run a program it asks for a display, how can i tell it to use the remote display at home
<aeryal> hello everybody
<aeryal> I need help with iperf, anybody knows?
<tenach> Hiya.
<aeryal> the README file says:
<aeryal> 	- The 'java' (JRE 1.5+) executable have to be into the system path
<aeryal> but I don't know how to do that
<tenach> Do you have JRE installed?
<aeryal> yes
<tenach> Hmm.
<aeryal> I installed it 10 minutes ago
<w47331> hello all
<w47331> anyone willing to help with a wireless card issue?
<luca> hi guys
<luca> are there anybody??
<luca> How can one person hel the community?
<luca> help
<nlsthzn> w47331: best is to state the problem and I am sure someone will pip in and assist as they can
<nlsthzn> luca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<luca> How can one persone test ubuntu version?
<holstein> w47331: whats up?
<luca> I'm trying to do a wiki page how can i do?
<holstein> luca: you have a launchpad account?
<luca> yes I do
<luca> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<luca> Yes
<luca> I have also signed the ubuntu code of conduct
<w47331> im new to ubuntu and have a BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) that will not work for some reason...
<w47331> nor will the function keys to activate the wifi
<w47331> im on a inspron 1545
<holstein> w47331: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> theres a bug where you dont get prompted for the correct additional driver right now
<w47331> did
<holstein> w47331: if neither of those drivers work for you, and you are sure you installed them properly, then you'll want to try the windows driver
<w47331> i have a list of reports ive compiled i can send
<holstein> i would download the windows XP driver from dell
<holstein> look for 'windows wireless drivers' in the menu
<holstein> or, install ndisgtk and run it
<w47331> ok
<holstein> point to your hardware and see how it works
<w47331> i just read about that...im not sure how to go about that
<holstein> w47331: you want to plug the computer up to internet
<holstein> at least temporarily
<holstein> that'll be easiest
<holstein> then, if i were you, i would check for, and apply all available updates
<holstein> reboot... and then re-try things from that wiki page
<holstein> then, try the windows wireless driver
<holstein> w47331: in the menu, you'll see 'windows wireless drivers'
<w47331> OK SO WILL THAT FIX THE FUNCTION KEY ISSUE AS WELL?
<w47331> srry for the caps
<holstein> if not, that package is called 'ndisgtk'
<holstein> you run that, and its a GUI
<holstein> you point it to the windows driver, the *.ini you get from dell
<w47331> i have those packages already but am yet to install
<holstein> w47331: i would go in that order
<w47331> ok man ill try
<holstein> upgrade the packages, try forcing the broadcom packages from the ubuntu repos
<holstein> then, try the windows drivers
<holstein> luca: whats the problem with the wiki page?
<holstein> you click 'edit' and go for it
<w47331> i do this in the synaptic package manager right?
<holstein> w47331: you can
<w47331> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<holstein> i do updated in the terminal
<w47331> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<holstein> w47331: right
<holstein> thats because something else is locking the resources like it says
<w47331> <<<<lost...so lost...lol
<w47331> what can i give ya to tell ya wat is wrong with it?
<holstein> w47331: well, nothing is wrong
<holstein> you can only run one package management tool
<holstein> this is a feature to make sure nothing gets broken
<holstein> you can close the update manager
<holstein> or the software center
<holstein> or apt/aptitude
<luca> I cannot create a wiki page holstein
<holstein> or whatever else you are using, and pair it down to just one
<holstein> w47331: worst case, just reboot the machine, then run the update manager
<luca> I have an account on launchpad
<holstein> the update manger is running in the background at boot typically
<holstein> i disable it
<w47331> ~$ sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<w47331> Reading package lists... Done
<luca> I read the ten steps
<w47331> Building dependency tree
<w47331> Reading state information... Done
<w47331> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<w47331> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<w47331>   wine1.2-gecko
<w47331> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<w47331> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holstein> w47331: you'll want to use a pastebin for that kind of thing too
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<w47331> i download as txt?
<holstein> w47331: you use that link to share lines of information
<holstein> instead of pasting them here.. 'flooding' the channel
<w47331> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705590/
<w47331> ???
<w47331> right?
<holstein> w47331: thats good
<holstein> you should also make sure the hardware is turned on in the bios and whatever switches it has
<holstein> and make sure you know how to use the network manager
<holstein> click around on the icons up by the time and see if any networks are there
<holstein> luca: this is my wiki page
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/holstein
<holstein> luca: what page are you trying to make, and what is the error?
<w47331> no networks
<holstein> right-click on it, make sure networking is enabled, and wireless networking is enabled
<w47331> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705593/
<holstein> w47331: did you check for and apply upgrades?
<w47331> im still struggling
<luca> I'm tryinf to create my page but I can't
<luca> I don't know how can i create it
<luca> I'm studying yours
<luca> it's very interesting
<holstein> w47331: with? upgrading?
<holstein> thats what im calling step 1
<holstein> check for and apply upgrades
<holstein> then... we'll do something else
<holstein> luca: right, what page are you trying to create? what URL?
<holstein> and what is the error message you recieve?
<w47331> yes holstein upgrading
<holstein> w47331: you can use the upgrade too
<holstein> tool*
<digikwondo> hello , having issues with my touchpad. it stoped working after enabling nvidia drivers. running 11.04 desktop
<holstein> digikwondo: i would remove the drivers... you can try checking for a kernel upgrade, or apply the patches to an older kernel
<holstein> i would probably try it in both gnome and unity too just to be sure
<luca> holstein: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Filiberto
<w47331> holstein how easy would it be for someone to remote in and fix this for me?
<holstein> luca: we dont have access to *-it like that
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Filiberto should work fine for you
<holstein> w47331: depends
<luca> why should I cut it?
<w47331> be willing to try?
<holstein> you should know how to upgrade the system though
<holstein> thats good security practice
<digikwondo> holstein: thanks. but how do i remove the drivers through command line?
<luca> holstein: tell me in the URL you have to write complete name and surname?
<holstein> w47331: if it comes to that, i might
<holstein> cant do it today though
<w47331> right on...thanks
<holstein> w47331: its do-able though
<holstein> luca: ?
<w47331> it seems to be a tough one
<holstein> you cant make the page you are trying to create at *-it
<holstein> we dont have write access like that too wiki.ubuntu.it
<w47331> brb
<w47331> yea im lost man....
<holstein> w47331: with the upgrade step?
<w47331> seems ive read to the point of not understanding
<w47331> yes
<holstein> close literally everything you have open
<w47331> ok...how i do that?
<holstein> hit the little 'X's that clost the windows
<holstein> keep this chat open
<holstein> close *all* package managers
<holstein> anything that might be locking the packages
<luca> holstein: tell me mike
<w47331> ok got that
<holstein> w47331: then, in the menu, you'll find 'update manger'
<holstein> in gnome, its in 'system-administration-updatemanager'
<w47331> i dont know where to find the menu
<holstein> not sure how to get there from unity
<holstein> i think you just type
<luca> holstein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/filiberto
<holstein> w47331: you hit the little ubuntu sign up in the top left and type update manger
<w47331> ok
<holstein> ^ at least, im pretty sure thats how, i dont use 11.04, or unity
<luca> holstein: this page doesn't exist what should I do?
<holstein> luca: i created it when i made mine
<holstein> i made an empty one, and went from there
<holstein> i copied the code from someone else's (with permission) and edited it for me
<w47331> up to date
<holstein> w47331: GOOD! :)
<luca> could I copy yours?
<luca> :)
<w47331> rite!!! lol
<holstein> now you just have to *confirm* that the hardware is functional
<w47331> ok console cmd?
<holstein> if you have windows dual-booting, i would reboot into that, and make sure its working
<w47331> i dont
<holstein> make sure the hardware switches are on
<w47331> im going to reboot look at the bios
<w47331> bbif
<holstein> w47331: i tech'd out a box for a guy in my LUG... we *had* to install windows for a moment, run a windows-only app to enable it in the bios
<holstein> then, ubuntu used the hardware just fine
<holstein> im not saying thats your problem, but, i do see issues like this often
<holstein> i was doing a broadcom the other day that was tricky like that hardware-switch wise
<holstein> luca: sure... you can hit the edit button if you want, and copy whatever, and just *dont* save it back
<holstein> i do that a lot with the wiki pages
<holstein> hit 'edit', and look, but i dont save any changes back
<holstein> you can always just grab it all and paste it out into gedit or whatever
<holstein> alright.. ill be back on in a bit... gotta driver home now guys
<luca> holstein: do you think it's better with it or without?
<luca> holstein: .it
<w47331> got it man!!!!
<w47331> thanks a million!!!!
<luca> holstein: it doesn't work
<luca> holstein: I cannot create wiki page
<digikwondo> running ubuntu 11.04 , touchpad not working. any suggestions?
<holstein> luca: ?
<luca> holstein:
<holstein> i dont want to be a broken record, but what URL, and what is the error?
<holstein> luca: you will *not* be able to make one at .it
<holstein> we dont have write access there
<luca> bholstein: both the url
<holstein> luca: heres the one i made for you
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/filiberto
<luca> holstein: I'm a beginner how can i create a page??
<holstein> i clicked the button that said 'make a new blank page'
<holstein> then, i clicked save...
<luca> You are doing a page for me?
<holstein> luca: no, i just created the page
<luca> holstein: In which language should I write? English or italian?
<holstein> luca: i would do english
<luca> Holstein: I wrote in italian
<luca> holstein: i can translate it in english
<luca> holstein:??
<holstein> luca: sure
<holstein> do what you want, its your page :)
<luca> holstein: can you read what I wrote?
<holstein> luca: as long as you save it, everyone can
<holstein> looks good
<luca> holstein: thank you very much
<Unit193> bodhizazen: Hello
<Unit193> ashams: Howdy
<ashams> Unit193: Hi :)
<bodhizazen> Orion looks to be the tops in popcorn sales this year =)
<luca> holstein: But the language is correct?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-11
<adidas> How does one go about setting up audio drivers on Ubuntu Server on an 6-8 year old dell, and should I be using OSS or ALSA?
<SejmL> hello
<SejmL> is there any way to change the audio input jack into an output one?
<holstein> SejmL: you can try JACK, but that hardware
<holstein> SejmL: i meant to say, thats hardware... that function is going to be hardware AFAIK
<w47331> hello all
<w47331> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a20763398876e16c4ff67b07823edd709f4eb7b0   sound help please...i hear nothing
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha, I've got a problem with grub not finding all installations
<holstein> hello MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai holstein
<holstein> im about to run out the door, but i would probably try reinstalling grub, then i would just add them manually if they were still not picked up auto-magically
<holstein> i would be suspicous as to why they are not being picked up though...
<MrChrisDruif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705657/ <= sudo fdisk -l
<geirha> ... and?
<MrChrisDruif> sda1 is Lubuntu 11.10. sda3 is Ubuntu 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> I can only boot to Lubuntu 11.10
<MrChrisDruif> And "sudo update-grub" can't seem to find the Ubuntu on sda3, only the two kernel versions for Lubuntu
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: i think the file you need to edit starts with "#do not edit this file" ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it's always the same !@$# ;-)
<geirha> MrChrisDruif: Did you install Lubuntu last?
<holstein> you should see the other entries there, and you can mimic them for the other install thats not getting picked up
<geirha> And during the install, did you specify where to install grub?
<geirha> If not, then Lubuntu can't find Ubuntu, because Lubuntu's grub overwrote Ubuntu's.
<holstein> but, it should just search all drives for kernels right?
<MrChrisDruif> I thought I told the installer to install them side-by-side <_<"
<holstein> osprober or whatever it is looks for installs not boot entries right?
<MrChrisDruif> Thought so, and it is installed
<geirha> I thought it only looked for bootloaders
<MrChrisDruif> How would it find Windows then?
<holstein> geirha: and thats more of a question really...
<holstein> im not 100% on that
<geirha> If it did search for kernels, how would it know which partitions to use as root for those kernels?
<pip__> holstein: are you in the room?
<holstein> pip__: for a bit... whats up?
<pip__> oh nothing, you gave me a tip the other day, graphics probs
<pip__> thought I'd update you
<geirha> MrChrisDruif: Windows will have a bootloader of sorts on the partition.
<holstein> sure... how goes the battle pip__ ?
<geirha> MrChrisDruif: Chroot into the Ubuntu system and install its grub on /dev/sda1
<pip__> lol, so-so.  I can't enable desktop effects in a live 10.10 environment, but a live 11.04 environment runs Unity
<pip__> any idea what that's about?
<pip__> the internet seems less 'wobbly' with 11.04 too
<holstein> pip__: kernel verion? maybe something about the drivers for your hardware
<pip__> ah, you know I wasn't bright enough to note them :-/
<holstein> pip__: i could imagine some ATI hardware that would only work with the proprietary driver getting open driver support in a newer kernel verion
<holstein> version*
<holstein> pip__: eh... its a live CD.. you can do it next time :)
<pip__> I'm pretty certain that the 10.10 kernel version that wouldn't give effects was 2.6.35, that was on a real install
<holstein> im just speculating though...
<pip__> lol, it's better than nothing at this point
<holstein> no reason *not* to install 11.10 now though
<pip__> well, that's exactly what I'm thinking
<holstein> or, just dont do compiz
<pip__> but compiz is soooooooooooooooo pretty
<holstein> wobbly windows are fun and all, but i dont use compiz on everything
<pip__> I don'tdoowobbly, mainly the cube & some emerald decoration TBH
<pip__> don'tdo wobbly, even
<pip__> I'm assuming that there are still issues with the cube & stuff with unity
<holstein> i wouldnt know
<pip__> That asidethough if Unity's a little more stable now I'd like to give it another go
<holstein> unity-2d is nice and light
<holstein> or was when i checked it out
<pip__> there were just a couple of things that niggled me in Unity 3d so I went back to 10.10.
<pip__> yeah, that's an idea...
<pip__> 2d I mean
<holstein> you can run gnome in 11.04
<holstein> gnome2... its 11.10 that will have gnome3
<pip__> I found that a touch twitchy too TBH, ergo the step back
<holstein> eh.. if i were stepping back, id go to the LTS... 10.04
<holstein> thats what im running
<holstein> anyways... i gotta run... later all
<pip__> thanks holstein ttfn
<oscar> hi i am having boot problems any help appriciated
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-12
<spreadneck205> does anyone know how i can get my asus usbn13 wireless adapter to start working?
<holstein> spreadneck205: i would plug it in... open a terminal... run type
<holstein> lsusb
<holstein> take the line that (hopefully) describes it, and drop it into google
<holstein> i would also wire that machine up to internet, and see if you are presented with any proprietary drivers to download
<holstein> OR, if it just works auto-magically
<holstein> then, if you are not presented with automatic drivers, and google turns up nothing, i would try the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<spreadneck205> holstein: it shows the adapter name, and i have the installation cd for it, but i dont know how to build a driver?
<holstein> this may or may not be relavant, but its usually what folks need when they are working on a tricky wifi card
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> spreadneck205: build?
<holstein> cd?
<spreadneck205> or at least, thats  what asus said
<holstein> spreadneck205: i dont think that CD has a linux driver on it.. maybe it does
<holstein> that probably has a windows driver on it though, so keep it handy
<spreadneck205> asus tech support said that i would have to build a driver for the network card to work
<holstein> spreadneck205: open a termoinal... type the word
<holstein> lsusb
<spreadneck205> it has a linux folder, but im not sure what to do with what" in it
<holstein> then, hit enter
<holstein> spreadneck205: there should be a read me there
<spreadneck205> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 802.11n Network Adapter
<spreadneck205> it does have a readme, but it's a little over my head
<holstein> you can link it here in pastebin i suppose
<holstein> are you certain its *not* working?
<spreadneck205> the light has not come on...
<holstein> check up near the time there for the network applet, and make sure its not just working
<holstein> anyways, i gotta run.. share that readme if you want...
<spreadneck205> under the option to use the asus adapter instead of the built-in adapter it says device firmware missing or not ready
<spreadneck205> how can i do that
<sebsebseb> hi
<Silent_Samurai> http://pastie.org/2682001
 * bioterror goes and wears tin foil hat
<E3D3> I want to use my data-partition like a normal folder read/write. Will adding this line in fstab do it ?
<E3D3> UUID=d1d0cf46-958f-4a12-a604-0ac66040648b /media/Storage ext3 auto,user,noexec,rw 0 0
<holstein> i think so... just know how to fix it if the system doesnt boot, and you're good to go :)
<holstein> might need to chown...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Automatic_Mount_At_Boot
<geirha> I'd set the last field to 2 so fsck will check it on boot.
<E3D3> What will it check, is it that disc-test ?
<E3D3> holstein: Thx
<geirha> The same check it already does on your / filesystem during boot
<E3D3> geirha: & holstein: my storage-partition & I thank you for helping reunite us succesfully ;-)
<holstein> E3D3: :)
<holstein> yeah, thats a good tip about fsck geirha
<shahanthegeek> when ubuntu 11.10 will be released? any deteailed info?
<pleia2> october 13th UTC (there is never a set time)
<bodhi_zazen> nhandler: poke
<bioterror> what's this that people adds beginners team's mailinglist to linked in and spams us with it
<bodhi_zazen> bioterror: spam =)
<LemonAid> Did anyone try out driftnet on natty ?
<LemonAid> And had any kind of success with it ?
<nlsthzn> Now why would right-click not work in FF in 11.10... very odd
<Geocosm> I have Win7 running in a headless VBox environment, and I have no idea how to access it. I tried tsclient or something, but I have no idea what to type in these boxes.
<stlsaint> Geocosm: you cant access vbox or the machine?
<Geocosm> It's on this machine.
<Geocosm> But I can't see the virtualization, because it's headless.
<Geocosm> So, how does one access a headless vbox?
<Geocosm> The how-to for installing it gives no clues. It just says start it. And now it's started. And I can't see it. lol.
<stlsaint> Geocosm: view steps 6-8: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html#idp11804896
<Geocosm> Well, it's already installed and running. I just can't see it.
<Geocosm> Do I need to be in the giant black scary screen of only CLI?
<stlsaint> thats cause you need to connect to it...what are you using to try and connect?
<Geocosm> That's my question :P
<stlsaint> did you not read the link i sent you?
<Geocosm> It's telling me how to install it with the .iso file. Which I have already done.
<Geocosm> and then it says I need to connect to it.
<Geocosm> But I don't know how.
<stlsaint> Start the virtual machine using VBoxHeadless:
<stlsaint> VBoxHeadless --startvm "Windows XP"
<stlsaint> If everything worked, you should see a copyright notice. If, instead, you are returned to the command line, then something went wrong.
<Geocosm> common RDP viewer?
<stlsaint> On the client machine, fire up the RDP viewer and try to connect to the server (see the section called “Common third-party RDP viewers” above for how to use various common RDP viewers).
<stlsaint> You should now be seeing the installation routine of your guest operating system remotely in the RDP viewer.
<Geocosm> The client machine and the host machine are the same machine.
<stlsaint> ok, what is your current setup? are you using a server headless and connecting to it via ssh or what?
<Geocosm> I think I'm trying to do that second thing you said.
<Geocosm> I'm on Ubuntu.
<Geocosm> I want to run Win7 without having to run my Ubuntu GUI in the back ground as well, to save on ram.
<Geocosm> I've installed a Win7 virtual machine in VBox. It's currently running.
<stlsaint> so you have one computer?
<Geocosm> Yes.
<stlsaint> with no GUI?
<Geocosm> I'm talking to you on it :P
<stlsaint> ok so please explain to me how you are headless??
<Geocosm> I *want* to be headless.
<stlsaint> so on your computer all you want is command line when you boot up?
<Geocosm> No.
<Geocosm> i want my GUI most times. Just not when my Win7 is running in VBox.
<stlsaint> Ok well thats not gonna happen
<Geocosm> damn.
<stlsaint> to be able to view the desktop of win7 you must have a desktop running
<stlsaint> you cant view gui when you turn gui off
<Geocosm> So, if I put Ubuntu Server on a spare computer I can install the VBox on it, install Win7 in that, and then connect to it from this computer?
<stlsaint> yes which is what i thought you were talking about in the first place when you said headless
<stlsaint> Geocosm: i would actually recommend that method over what you are attempting right now
<Geocosm> The only problem with that is my spare computer only has one gig of ram, and Win7 won't run on 512.
<stlsaint> so upgrade ram
<Geocosm> VBox freaks out when I allocate more than 50% of my ram.
<Geocosm> I am poor as dirt and I found it in the trash.
<Geocosm> "Very infected! Virus! throw away!" it says on it in sharpee marker.
<stlsaint> lol nice
<Geocosm> So. I put ubuntu on it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-13
<Geocosm> My mic amplification keeps turning itself up to 100% which is way way way too loud. I put it back down to unamplified but when I talk it automatically shoots back up to 100%
<Geocosm> How do I make my input volume not possessed?
<holstein> Geocosm: in what application?
<Geocosm> Sound Preferences
<holstein> see if there are 'automatic' controls
<holstein> Geocosm: right, but with what application?
<holstein> that could be an application setting
<Geocosm> It's in the Input tab in Sound Preferences
<holstein> i remember seeing something in skype that says 'manage settings'
<holstein> Geocosm: yes, but what are you using the mic with
<Geocosm> Tons of things.
<Geocosm> Mangler, Skype, G+
<holstein> Geocosm: well, im proposing that those applications have control of that, and are changing those settings
<Geocosm> Interesting.
<holstein> you can always open skype, look for the settings im mentioning, and try it while you wait on someone else
<holstein> you can also install pavucontrol if its still available in whatever version of ubuntu you are running
<Geocosm> Ah. Allow Skype to adjust my mixer levels. But... it's still doing it.
<holstein> Geocosm: OK.. so we can call that 'ruled out' then
<holstein> its not application specific then
<holstein> Geocosm: is this something that has always happened, or something that has just started happening?
<holstein> are you up do date with all package upgrades?
<holstein> did you see anything helpful in 'pavucontrol' ?
<Geocosm> I'm not sure.
<Geocosm> I am.
<Geocosm> I didn't look yet
<holstein> cool... let me know when you have time to do some troubleshooting :)
<Geocosm> Installing it now
<Geocosm> ok. installed.
<holstein> i assume you are looking in alsamixer? in the terminal?
<Geocosm> applications>sound & video>Pulseaudio volume control
<holstein> right, but prior to coming here, you were looking in alsamixer?
<holstein> if you open a terminal and type
<holstein> alsamixer
<Geocosm> I clicked the sound preferences button on the speaker in my panel
<holstein> you should be able to hit F5 and see all the settings, boost or whatever
<Geocosm> oh, god. what is this
<holstein> Geocosm: ?
<Geocosm> it's all weird looking. my terminal.
<Geocosm> AlsaMixer v1.0.24.2
<holstein> should be alsamixer
<Geocosm> It's got like bars in it and stuff lol
<holstein> if you hit F5 you should see the boost settings and all that
<holstein> Geocosm: right, thats the mixer
<holstein> i would try setting the settings there, and see
<Geocosm> This is like weird. I don't know what to do lol.
<holstein> Geocosm: you navigate to the boost settings after pressing F5
<holstein> turn them to the setting you chose
<holstein> start an app, see if the settings change unwantedly again
<Geocosm> aha. I have to use the keyboard.
<holstein> ?
<Geocosm> On this thing in my terminal. these bars.
<holstein> Geocosm: you can hit escape and close it
<holstein> and look for a bug report... if you dont see one you can file it
<Geocosm> I closed G+ and it stopped messing up my mic.
<Geocosm> But there's no setting like that on G+
<holstein> if it were my machine, i would try a few live CD's
<holstein> the LTS... 10.04, and maybe knoppix
<Geocosm> is there no way to deny my web browser mic permissions?
<holstein> i would make a note of if it is happening or not, and make a note of the kernel version and ALSA versions
<Geocosm> My sound has always been messed up.
<holstein> Geocosm: you should probably be filing bugs with alsa then
<Geocosm> Like, only one application can use it at a time. And when I close that application, all the other sounds that should have happened before happen.
<holstein> Geocosm: open a terminal... and run a few commands and paste them for me here
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Geocosm> Like, when I close my music player, Skype will make all these sigh and blip noises. lol.
<holstein> run...
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<obarthelemy> hi. I'm running natty on an arm-based hercules cafe. works globally fine, except at boot I get a blinking curosr at the top left corner, and hav to do ctrl-alt-F1 to get a tty. It would be great if I could also know where to change my keyboard map at bott time instead of manually each time :-p
<obarthelemy> I've tried to hack together a simple inittab, no change, but maybe i made it wrong
<Geocosm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707124/
<holstein> obarthelemy: thats quite over my head, but feel free and pastebin what you got here, and maybe someone will be able to give you some feedback
<obarthelemy> I hink what I did amounts to nothing, we can start from scratch: how do I get natty to launch a tty at boot, and what will be that tty's onfig files ? (runlevel 3 preferred)
<holstein> the GUI is running on one is it not?
<holstein> anyways, again.. over my head
<holstein> Geocosm: i found an interesting post
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1055105.html
<obarthelemy> no, no gui, this is for a server... thanks anyway
<holstein> suggests adding Add -> options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig probe_mask=1 <-at the end of the line in file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<holstein> obarthelemy: right
<holstein> im just not sure why you arent getting to a tty anyways
<holstein> my server installs just boot up to a login prompt, no hacking needed...
<holstein> Geocosm: as long as you understand how to add that to that file, and remove it if it doesnt work/help, i would try it
<Geocosm> Got it. Thank you.
<holstein> theres also http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:3A3E:8086-AUDIO
<holstein> Geocosm: ^^ those units should have the same audio hardware you have
<Geocosm> "Make sure you don't have 2 applications sharing sound. It seems like a pulseaudio problem."
<Geocosm> lol I have like 6 applications using sound right now.
<holstein> Geocosm: thats not the issue
<holstein> you dont share the exact same problem, you have sound, you just have a glitch
<holstein> that could be a glitch no one has noticed
 * Geocosm pulls his hair out.
<Geocosm> That might have mostly fixed the problem, actually.
<holstein> Geocosm: ?
<Geocosm> I'm still not able to get sound on a youtube video, but like Skype is making noises while I'm using Rhythmbox.
<holstein> Geocosm: sound with youtube?
<holstein> i didnt know about that
<holstein> that could be anything... i would try different browsers too just to be sure
<holstein> flash is just awful
<Geocosm> yeah I tried chromium, chrome, and FF.
<Geocosm> It is.
<Geocosm> Oh. I know. I'll try to find an HTML5 video.
<holstein> anyways, i would also be interested in knowing how it workds with 10.04 and 11.10
<holstein> i was thinking it was the mic boost issue, and that was it
<holstein> i would test with live CD's first so as not to break something, but updating alsa is not a bad idea
<holstein> Geocosm: you'll just need to fiddle around with it
<holstein> if its a desktop machine, i would go spent $4 at a charity shop and get *any* compatible card, and disable that one in the bios
<holstein> can you get that one working? sure... but who knows how much of a pain it'll be
<holstein> you'll need to pick a bug reporting path and be diligent about it
<holstein> anyhow, im out.. GN folks and good luck
<Geocosm> Night. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> hi
<dangertux> hi
<Severity1> hello earthlings :P
<malev> hello!!
<malev> so, what's up throw this lands? any new cool project or something? or are you having beers for the new release?
<holstein> mey malev ... maybe you want to try one of the more social avenues like #ubuntu-beginners-team or #ubuntu-release-party
<malev> holstein: maybe, but I also asked about the channel it self. I've participate on this channel some time ago, and I saw there where to be big changes and ... that was what I was asking
<holstein> malev: welcome back :)
<tuxforprez> hello can anyone help me with sed ?
<tuxforprez> Hi there I am trying to
<tuxforprez> echo "Your weather code is $CODE It is now being move to the correct place "
<tuxforprez> but I want to replace the 1st line in weather.conf to $CODE
<tuxforprez> echo $CODE >> /opt/Weather/weather.config
<coalwater> hm i don't know much about bash but i can try
<coalwater> u want to replace only 1 line? or does the file only contain that line
<coalwater> cause >> means append
<coalwater> so it will create a new line
<coalwater> tuxforprez:
<tuxforprez> thaks
<tuxforprez> thanks
<tuxforprez> I am just learning
<coalwater> so ? how many lines are in the config file?
<tuxforprez> 2
<tuxforprez> 1st one is yahoo weather code
<coalwater> 2nd should be kept ?
<tuxforprez> 2 is Celsius or fer
<tuxforprez> c or f
<coalwater> is it possile to just create the file? or would that need more coding?
<coalwater> i mean is there a variable in the code that already knows the setting?
<tuxforprez> more coding
<tuxforprez> a guy @ # bash said to use sed
<tuxforprez> this is what he gave me
<tuxforprez> { echo "$CODE"; sed 1d /opt/Weather/weather.config; } > tempfile && mv tempfile /opt/Weather/weather.config
<tuxforprez> I guess that one 1d is the 1st line
<coalwater> idk if sed can read a certain line
<tuxforprez> neither do I :>)
<tuxforprez> I will try brb
<coalwater> ok i think i got what it meant
<coalwater> it's like an offset
<coalwater> skip first line
<coalwater> so yea that code should run successfully
<coalwater> hmm, now it doesn't seem to be an offset, its more like an ignore line
<coalwater> d = Delete pattern space.  Start next cycle.
<coalwater> w//e that means
<coalwater> :D
<tuxforprez> thanks
<tuxforprez> almost there
<Riviera> Is the question solved?
<tuxforprez> \0/
<Riviera> sed has two buffers, the pattern space and the hold space.  normally it operates on the pattern space, where the input is read in line-wise.
<Riviera> each reading-in of a new line is "a new cycle."
<Riviera> That behaviour of the d command allows code like that:
<tuxforprez> cool Riviera thaks
<tuxforprez> yeah it worked
<Riviera> sed '/some pattern/d; s/^/hehe/'
<Riviera> the s command which prepends each line with the string "hehe" would be skipped for each line containing "some pattern"
<Riviera> which would then not appear in the output
<Riviera> $ printf %s\\n {a..c} | sed '/b/d; s/^/not deleted: /'
<Riviera> not deleted: a
<Riviera> not deleted: c
<tuxforprez> Real cool stuff right here
<Riviera> I actually use that a lot, for instead of doing
<Riviera> grep 'some pattern' | sed 's/some/thing/'
<tuxforprez> anything from a to c is that why the dots are there or is it just a and c that are not deleted
<Riviera> doing
<Riviera> sed '/some pattern/!d; s/some/thing/'
<Riviera> If you are into these insane things, ##sed is a very friendly and very helpful (though sometimes quiet) channel.
<tuxforprez> lol
<tuxforprez> I am joining now thanks
<tuxforprez> join ##sed
<Riviera> tuxforprez: that {a..c} thing is a feature of shells like bash, ksh and zsh:
<tuxforprez> v. cool
<Riviera> try, for example:  echo {a..z}; echo {01..10}
<tuxforprez> this is going to make life so much more fun and easy
<tuxforprez> SO cool
<Riviera> echo {dog,cat,bird}{house,pool}
<Riviera> ;)
<tuxforprez> lol
<tuxforprez> So coll
<tuxforprez> cool
<tuxforprez> this is  REGexp ?
<tuxforprez> sorry that I am so new
<tuxforprez> to all of this
<Riviera> no, it's something completely different, bash calls it 'brace expansion"
<tuxforprez> REGexp moves mords on ? like if I want to move up a step
<tuxforprez> from 1 to say 300
<tuxforprez> echo {1..300} {300..1}
<tuxforprez> yes
<tuxforprez> thank you so much
<tuxforprez> :>)
<coalwater> i dont know much of sed, i usually like grep more, but i think i'll try to see what sed has to offer and maybe i'll find it useful some day :D
<Riviera> tuxforprez: regular expressions match things
<Riviera> tuxforprez: (or, well, in theory they define regular languages, but ignore that)
<Riviera> tuxforprez: that "changing" what you meant, as in sed's s command, only partly consists of regular expressions:
<Riviera> tuxforprez: s/pattern/replacement/flags
<Riviera> tuxforprez: where "pattern" is a regular expression, and "replacement" is not, both have different syntaxes
<Riviera> tuxforprez: the "s" stands for "substitute"
<Riviera> anyway, need to hurry now, back later :)
<tuxforprez> thanks again :>)
<chrisinleedsuk> Hi everyone
<chrisinleedsuk> How do I make my yamaha opl3-sa3 soundcard work?
<chrisinleedsuk> There appears to be no drivers currently installed but I know NOTHING about linux.
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<coalwater> there, check that
<chrisinleedsuk> Thank-you
<tonywade> hi
<tonywade> does anyone know if you install a version of ubuntu on a usb does it affect your other files on the usb?
<bioterror> you need partitions
<tonywade> how do u do that?
<tonywade> how do u do partitions?
<holstein> tonywade: i typically just use the normal ubuntu installer, and choose the USB as the destination
<holstein> you can use the alternate installer too to ensure GRUB will go where you want it to go
<tonywade> but how about using startup disk creator
<holstein> tonywade: use whatever you want to make the installer
<bioterror> but if you want to keep files on usb
<bioterror> you need two partitions
<bioterror> one for files, and one for ubuntu
<holstein> i usually use a USB stick to install to another USB stick, or SD card
<holstein> yeah, making a persistent stick is different
<holstein> i personally dont see the benifit
<holstein> i just make an install on the USB
<tonywade> ok can i use the files on the usb if i have the ubuntu running?
<w47331> hello all im having issues with getting my graphics hardware to be seen by ubuntu
<w47331> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707607/
<w47331> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707632/
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-14
<Fuzzoom> Hi guys, I'm rather new to linux, I've tried a few things on it, but haven't gotten very far. I currently have Ubuntu 11.04 running on VMware player. I was wondering if anyone might have suggestions for  good starting tutorials... that I could find for free online? Videos would probably be best.
<Fuzzoom> It'd be nice to at least have a good jist of the most common commands in the terminal.
<holstein> Fuzzoom: welcome
<holstein> there are lots of resources.. wikis video.. and helpful folks here
<holstein> i say, get yourself a few simple tasks
<holstein> next time you want to make a folder on your desktop, come here, or google 'make a directory in the commandline ubuntu'
<holstein> and use the mkdir command (for example)
<holstein> i made myself a server machine that is command line only
<holstein> i use ssh to connect to it headless
<Fuzzoom> Heh, nice :]
<holstein> everything i do on there *must* be in the terminal
<holstein> great learning experience
<Fuzzoom> Hmm, but what sort of things would I put on the server...
<holstein> whatever you want
<holstein> again, i think that would be a good idea if you had something you needed to accomplish
<Fuzzoom> Perhaps what would help most, is some kinda introductory course, that gives me an idea of how to do a variety of functions in linux. And then I can decide what one of those to look further into.
<holstein> i run a mumble server for a skype kind of connection to folks, and an icecast server that i stream audio to.. a webserver that i put files up for folks on
<holstein> Fuzzoom: right... but, what im suggesting is... you just take on some easy tasks
<holstein> if you sit down and say 'im going to learn the command line', thats quite a task
<Fuzzoom> Heh
<holstein> but, you can learn to manipulate some files with the terminal easily
<holstein> the introduction really depends on what you want, and what level you are on
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: Do you have any particular motivation for the wish to work in terminals?
<Fuzzoom> Hmm, well I suppose I could make a server that a tutorial instructs me to, learning what things do along the way...
<holstein> yeah, that too... you dont have to work in the command line ;)
<Fuzzoom> Well not so much server side at this point...
<Fuzzoom> more for getting things done quickly when it comes to downloading important files and simple tasks like that.
<Riviera> So this is only accidently related to Linux?
<Fuzzoom> Or would you suggest starting with applications meant to make those processes easier?
<holstein> Fuzzoom: i would try and narrow it down to a task you would like to accomplish
<holstein> if you are on windows as well, maybe setting up a samba share, or running something simple in WINE
<Riviera> An (IMHO better) alternative to learning "the command line" for "getting things done quickly" is learning a decent scripting language instead.
<holstein> Riviera: bash?
<Fuzzoom> Ah that sounds like a good idea, Riviera :]
<holstein> i would like to learn more python... i look at it every now and then
<Riviera> bash is everything but decent, especially as a scripting language ;)
<holstein> i found http://www.upriss.org.uk/python/PythonCourse.html
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: yes, I'm pretty convinced it is.
<Fuzzoom> what scripting language would be the best to start with, in your opinion?
<Fuzzoom> err ya know, the basics :D
<Riviera> Hm.  I can not really say, Python might not be the worst choice.
<Fuzzoom> I did a little work in DOS... but that was ages ago.
<Fuzzoom> ok :]
<Riviera> But also depends on what the task is. For what you are after Python might indeed be good.
<holstein> i was thinking a lot of ubuntu/linux uses python, right?
<holstein> i looked at a few, and it seemed less over my head too
<Fuzzoom> oh... would the idea be that i'd be programming my own download managers and such?
<Riviera> hm, yes, python is relatively common
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: the idea, hm.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: Let me annoy you with too many words:
<Fuzzoom> okay, hehe
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: What you vaguely understand as "linux' command line" is probably more or less a shell and some standard, common tools
<Fuzzoom> Thats probably true :P
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: like wget or curl to fetch data from the web, grep to select lines, awk and sed to manipulate them,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: the shell (often bash) that glues these things together.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: now, all of these tools can be used for scripting purposes similar as scripting languages,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: but they are optimized for something else:  For interactive use (in the command line), which has some implications.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: one of them is that they're cryptic and complicated, people, when working interactively in terminals, don't want to type a lot.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: often "the command line" looks like your cat slept on the keyboard.
<Fuzzoom> heh
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: that means that things are complicated and take long to learn,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: because, they also are very special in their domain, they are not generic solutions, but optimized to those that occur commonly,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: working with files that potentially contain newline characters easily becomes very annoying in shells,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: working with files that only contain of ascii characters is easy,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: (in their names, i meant),
<Fuzzoom> because of the limitations within those shells?
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: no, because they are optimized for common tasks.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: working with lines of data is easy, working with more complex data becomes hard,
<Fuzzoom> Ah
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: well, I realise, I talk too much.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: in summary, the things that you can do with the shell are limited compared to a "normal" scripting language,
<Fuzzoom> That makes sense.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: which usually makes much more powerful issues far easier,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: the only drawback is, you have to type a few more to solve the same problem,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: but you waste less years learning all these things.
<Fuzzoom> But you also get, exactly what you want, instead of what someone else was thinking, cause your programming it yourself, right?
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: in python, writing a script that parses a website's html and downloads some desired documents from that parsed data is easy,
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: doing the same with a shell, grep, sed, and awk is (in the general case) way more complicated, far less robust and often not reasonably possible.
<Fuzzoom> I have done a nice long tutorial on html, which dabbled a little into java script. I've also done a little action script in Adobe Flash. But I'm aware neither of those are programming languages.
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: hm, but sure they are.
<Fuzzoom> oh?
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: Why wouldn't they be?
<Riviera> ah, before I forget, I wanted to suggest something.
<Fuzzoom> Sure :D
<Riviera> In case you find yourself thinking that everything I said is bullshit, and you decide for the foolish path of learning "the command line,"
<Riviera> IMHO one of the things you should learn first should be to read / navigate / find documentation.
<Riviera> Finding useful information in manpages, finding the right manpages, and even googling for information are acquired and IMHO non-trivial skills.
<Riviera> I cannot provide useful beginner's tutorials, so I can only say that :)
<Fuzzoom> Hmm, I am pretty skilled at googling things... the question is... knowing what to look for though. If you don't know nearly anything... you gotta start somewhere.
<Fuzzoom> Ah ok :]
<Riviera> :)
<Fuzzoom> I guess I've gotta remember... linux is far more about programming, rather than being a user friendly gui.
<Riviera> ActionScript and JavaScript are indeed programming languages, and prime examples of scripting languages.
<Fuzzoom> Its more about making your own "user friendly" answers, correct?
<Riviera> I don't think so, no.
<Fuzzoom> lol
<Riviera> That is, btw, the reason why I initially asked what your motivation behind all this is,
<Riviera> because I had that feeling that for you Linux somehow is related to the command line.
<Riviera> And with, hm, having to be an expert for using it.
<Riviera> and all that :)
<Fuzzoom> Well, I've made some fairly educated guesses, but I apparently still know hardly anything, to be able to guess. xD
<Riviera> ah well, all these are anyway only my opinions, probably most the gurus would object 8)
<Fuzzoom> Heh
<Fuzzoom> Well I appreciate you taking time to assist me (or at least try to).
<Riviera> So, you don't find the GUI that you are using "easy?"
<Fuzzoom> Well I do...
<Fuzzoom> but... there are some things
<Riviera> You used Windows before?
<Fuzzoom> like installing a flashplayer plugin for instance
<Fuzzoom> yeah I'm mainly a windows kid
<Fuzzoom> but simple tasks like that... can get very confusing when people on google have many different ideas of what to do...
<Fuzzoom> many of which may work... but knowing what one to do... is... confusing
<Riviera> I wanted to ask which things you feel hard in your Linux installation that before were natural to you in Windows.
<Riviera> Yes, that's true.
<Riviera> But hm, doesn't Ubuntu do about everything for you already when installing the flashplayer plugin?
<Fuzzoom> Well I also read reviews when I go to do things, typically...
<Fuzzoom> and it seemed that the normal application finder/installer thing wasn't given the best reviews
<Riviera> ah, okay. hm.
<Riviera> :)
<Riviera> I don't bother much, maybe that's why I didn't notice :)
<Fuzzoom> hehe
<Riviera> Do you have other examples?
<Riviera> Of things that feel complicated?
<Fuzzoom> Hmm, maybe I should just write down and or ask questions as they pop up.
<Fuzzoom> and maybe try out that python tutorial
<Riviera> Sure, but I now did not ask to provide solutions, it was mainly for understanding your idea of what Linux is and why it makes you feel that you should bother with internals.
<Riviera> Which is nothing bad per se, but should not be desired when one just wants to use a computer :)
<Fuzzoom> Ok, well aside from intriguement in a different operating system from windows/mac... my main thought on using linux is...
<Fuzzoom> Its free, and open source? and a lot more customizable... and some day it might be a lot more compatible with games I care most about.
<Fuzzoom> So some day I might just switch completely over to it.
<Riviera> time will tell :)
<Fuzzoom> but yeah... the many many updates that microsoft keeps asking you to download...
<Fuzzoom> gets pretty annoying
<Riviera> hehe
<Fuzzoom> and doesn't seem necessary
<Riviera> yes, that sucks indeed :)
<Fuzzoom> if people are smart enough to avoid making a few stupid mistakes
<Fuzzoom> Oh and also, I here the resource management of linux systems is like way better... (err uses less RAM)
<Riviera> mh.
<Fuzzoom> Oh yeah, and I do like workspaces :D, I imagine they could be pretty useful
<Fuzzoom> I've always kinda wanted to try out the linux cube :P
<Riviera> That feels so, yes, but I cannot really say. I use relatively minimal environments in linux and have sadly no clue about recent windows.
<Riviera> hehe
<Riviera> linux cube ... that's still around? 8)
<Fuzzoom> lol I think so
<Fuzzoom> now you can do it as a cylinder too
<Fuzzoom> Anyhow, I like getting new perspectives, and access to new resources.
<Fuzzoom> Though with time I learn that some things... like website coding... can be pretty tedious, and just wasn't for me.
<Riviera> Then don't much bother, just play around :)
<Fuzzoom> Anyhow, as of right now... whenever application installations refer me to the terminal line to do stuff... I am like gah, idk what I'm doing >.<
<Fuzzoom> I guess what'd be helpful for that is like a cheat sheet... like... cd = change direction /.. = search down two folders (made that one up kinda)... something like that
<Fuzzoom> directory, not direction lol
<Riviera> there are millions of documents like that out there
<Fuzzoom> doh xD
<Riviera> maybe one or two are good :)
<Riviera> hmm.
<Riviera> I really don't know of a good resource for that :/
<Riviera> or well, maybe ask tomorrow again or so :)
<Fuzzoom> hehe ok, I guess I'll google around a little
<Fuzzoom> sounds like its hard for you guys to give simple suggestions for stuff like that.
<Fuzzoom> since there are so many options out there.
<Fuzzoom> (and since its probably so ancient and beaten into you, that you probably don't remember what ones you used)
<Riviera> I mainly used the manpages.
<Riviera> Stuff online usually sucks, it's usually wrong and such.
<Riviera> err,
<Riviera> I mean, when it's about the command line, shell scripting and so,
<Riviera> not things online in general :)
<Fuzzoom> ah ok
<Fuzzoom> well man pages seems pretty cool
<Fuzzoom> Seems easy enough to navigate with the find feature.
<Fuzzoom> (find feature in firefox)
<Riviera> ah, you read them in your browser?
<Fuzzoom> Uh, atm yeah.
<Fuzzoom> oh  I see... just looked at the wiki
<Riviera> Hm? :)
<Fuzzoom> yeah ok I have no idea where you'd normally find it xD
<Fuzzoom> or what to enter anyways
<Riviera> You mean, for reading a manpage?
<Fuzzoom> yeah
<Riviera> you'd, in your shell, in a terminal, use the command "man"
<Riviera> like for getting the manpage of the command "man" itself, you'd type "man man"
<Riviera> for help with the command "ls", type "man ls"
<Riviera> also try "man intro"
<Fuzzoom> oh ok... :]
<Fuzzoom> so if I wanted to say... find out what cd meant via manual pages
<Fuzzoom> could i do that?
<Riviera> hmm.
<Riviera> only if you are lucky
<Riviera> "cd" is a command built in to your shell
<Riviera> there are not always manpages for these commands
<Riviera> on some systems there are, on some there are not :)
<Fuzzoom> ah lol
<Fuzzoom> ok the man intro does seem to be pretty helpful :D
<Fuzzoom> good to know bout that :]
<Fuzzoom> once you are into one of those, do you have to "terminal > reset" to clear out of it?
<Riviera> type q
<Riviera> it's a bit fancy,
<Fuzzoom> oh coolio
<Riviera> manpages are files
<Riviera> uhm
<Riviera> sheesh, I am too drunk 8)
<Fuzzoom> so this is kinda like the help app thing in windows
<Riviera> I mean, manpages are written in "mark-up" (remotely similar to html)
<Fuzzoom> just kinda xD
<Riviera> when you type "man <some manpage>"
<Riviera> then, behind the scenes, this mark-up is rendered for your terminal,
<Riviera> like doing all these fancy things, hyphenation, justification, deciding what to print in bold and so,
<Riviera> (depending for example on the width of your terminal window)
<Riviera> eventually displayed in a "pager"
<Riviera> usually that pager is less
<Riviera> which is the program that you interact with, in that you scroll up and down in that manpage
<Riviera> and which is ended with pressing the q key :)
<Fuzzoom> alright :P
<Riviera> because of this complex insanity, it's also possible to create quite nicely typeset manpages for print
<Riviera> and so 8)
<Riviera> :))
<Fuzzoom> well I am sure the man pages will be helpful to me :D
<Fuzzoom> for the basics I want to / should know about the terminal
<Fuzzoom> time go to make a lil document on my desktop to refer to to remember these crucial basic commands ^^
<Riviera> making your own cheat sheet does not sound like the worst idea
<Fuzzoom> ^^
<Riviera> maybe see the documentation of the "coreutils"
<Riviera> that usually is in info format which to learn for you would now be asked too much,
<Riviera> but it should be online somewhere for easy browsing
<Riviera> Fuzzoom: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Core_Utilities#Programs_included_in_coreutils
<Fuzzoom> Hmm
<Fuzzoom> Well I'll continue with my cheat sheet, and ask questions as I try to do common tasks. =]
<Fuzzoom> (when I run into stuff idk)
<Riviera> way to go :)
<Riviera> Did you already write your first Python script? :)
<Fuzzoom> I don't think so. xD
<Fuzzoom> Oh... I forgot... I have seen a lil programming in filemaker... and on some graphic calculators for that matter
<Fuzzoom> just a tiny bit though
<Riviera> sheesh, what are you waiting for? :P
<Riviera> If you feel the need to learn programming first, then learn programming first :)
<Fuzzoom> It sounds like a good start... as long as I have "problems" it gives me to work through
<Fuzzoom> *reading through the python.org tutorial now*
<Fuzzoom> blah no, this one is too much reading without doing anything lol
<Riviera> :)
<Fuzzoom> Hooray, one with a lot of exercises for beginners like me. :D (at least I think it is)
<Fuzzoom> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<Riviera> Also see #python, they have some strong opinions about many python documents and surely many helpful hints.
<Fuzzoom> ok I'll try to remember that
<Fuzzoom> You know one cool example of trying a new app/technique that I did, was when I took an intro to flash class... I realized I could pretty easily make an entire calendar. :D
<Fuzzoom> I suppose as you learn the skills, ideally the ideas will fly into your head, on how to use them.
<Riviera> Yes, that's often so.
<Riviera> Try to keep that, I imagine that can be lost during one's life.
<Fuzzoom> Hehe
<Fuzzoom> I don't think I will ever think learning new perspectives is a bad idea
<Fuzzoom> though I may not be interested in learning certain perspectives. ;]
<Fuzzoom> Err perspects/talents/skills... whatever you wanna call them
<Riviera> ah no, I don't mean the learning itself
<Riviera> I mean these ideas that fly when learning ;)
<Fuzzoom> ah I'll try :P
<Fuzzoom> Though I'm not naturally one of the more creative types, I don't think.
<Riviera> How would you know :P
<Riviera> :)
<Fuzzoom> From experience trying out drawing, painting, photoshop, etc...
<Fuzzoom> alrightie, I think its time to put chatzilla on my ubuntu firefox =P
<Fuzzoom> gets a lil confusing doing it in windows and popping into ubuntu xD
<Fuzzoom> but yeah doing a tutorial like this within ubuntu seems like just what I needed
<Fuzzoom> I learn some programming, have some exercises to make sure I'm doing things right and understanding right... and if I only do it in ubuntu, I have more incentive to use ubuntu. =]
<Fuzzoom_> Alright, I'm back, inside of my virtual OS. ;D
<Riviera> welcome back ;)
<Fuzzoom_> lol wow, adding unity really makes things confusing xD
<Fuzzoom_> (merging windows 7 and ubuntu into same gui, cept for window edges)
<Riviera> one gets used to that :)
<Fuzzoom_> yeah suppose so
<Riviera> laters :)
<Fuzzoom_> you off for the night?
<Fuzzoom_> Thanks again for the help. It took a while to get some answers that worked great for me, but I did get them, and have a better idea of how to utilize this chat now. =]
<Guest96637> So I have installed 11.10 and have the machine hooked up to a Panasonic HD TV however for the screen is always stretched off what appears to be all four sides. I have tried different resolutions on the nVidia drivers. I have the latest restricted ones but no joy. This computer previously worked fin with windows
<Guest96637> The resolution is set to 1920x1080
<philipballew> Whats a good way to make a python script a deb I can install?
<Snicksie> Guest96637, does the tv has something like 'auto configure'? does it have a setting where you can say 'i want 16:9' or 'i want 4:3' or whatever? :)
<Snicksie> maybe you'll need additional settings on the tv :)
<Guest96637> Yes gone through all that and always stretched
<Guest96637> I should not say stretched just oversized outside of the visible area
<Guest96637> Well the tv video card combo worked fine under windows
<Snicksie> yeah, when I connect my tv to my laptop, it works great...
<Snicksie> what setting do you choose, Guest96637 ? disabled; seperate x-screen; twinview ?
<Guest96637> Separate X-screen
<Snicksie> in the nvidia settings, you can set the panning too, i guess
<Snicksie> is that the settings from your 'standard' monitor or the tv-screen? :)
<Snicksie> advanced settings ;)
<Guest96637> One sec
<Guest96637> Ok so should I reduce the size under panning?
<Snicksie> i'd try it :)
<Guest96637> That seems a bit better
<Snicksie> okay, nice ;)
<Guest96637> Herm actually it will not let me apply it
<shahanthegeek> I have just installed the ubuntu 11.10
<shahanthegeek> but cannt install "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<shahanthegeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707853/
<M0hi> shahanthegeek: you updated the machine?
<M0hi> If not, try updating the machine and try
<M0hi> ok bai
<geirha> shahanthegeek: Try   sudo apt-get update   first
<M0hi> geirha: He told that he updated twice :[
<shahanthegeek> geirha: I did it
<shahanthegeek> again I have updated using the Main Server as its source . But same issue :(
<shahanthegeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707868/
<shahanthegeek> At last the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" is downloading
<shahanthegeek> that is installing
<shahanthegeek> but the "sudo apt-get update" has not been updated completed :(
<geirha> Hm. GPG errors
<shahanthegeek> geirha: what does it mean?
<geirha> It's unable to verify that the package lists are from a trusted source.
<shahanthegeek> geirha: so, what should I do now?
<geirha> Not sure. I don't know if the problem is with archive.ubuntu.com or with your install
<shahanthegeek> hmm... Will it affect my ubuntu-restricted-extras installation as I am installing it right now ?
<geirha> Could be some stale files in /var/lib/apt/lists
<geirha> No, if it installs, it installs correctly.
<geirha> You can try:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<geirha> And then   sudo apt-get update   again
<shahanthegeek> geirha: ok... I will try this after my ubuntu-restricted-extras installation
<shahanthegeek> geirha: tnx for your help :)
<geirha> The rm will give a warning about partial being a directory. That's expected, so just ignore it.
<shahanthegeek> geirha: ok
<sd_ubuntu> Hi! I'm new at ubuntu community. Could I start some work with you?
<sd_ubuntu> I read something about packaging
<holstein> sd_ubuntu: i would try and find a project you would like to help
<holstein> i help with ubuntustudio for example... though not as much as i would like
<holstein> the ubuntu weekly newsletter team is a great place to help out as a non-coder, and get an idea of what is going on in the community
<wiseqnet> does anyone here has tried oneiric 0celot
<baudits> Im new to ubuntu. I tried to checkout some files from CVS. But i get a:  "cvs checkout: failed to obtain history lock in repository ....." error. can anyone help me with this error or tell me where to look or ask?
<raubvogel> I am using pidgin right now. How do I tell it to stop creating a temporary window with the last reply to me?
<w47331> i have an issue with my graphics not working correctly. Im new to linux and am confussed as to what to ask...any help to clear this up?
<wiseqnet> ask @ #ubuntu
<bioterror> w47331, you should tell us first what kind of gpu you have
<bioterror> we cannot help if you dont tell us what's the issue and what kind of hardware you have
<bioterror> just like with car, you tell your car's model and what are the symptons
<bioterror> right?
<w47331> srry im looking for the command
<bioterror> lspci |less
<bioterror> for example
<w47331> ty!!!!lol
<w47331> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707773/
<w47331> my video fr it says no support for texture found.DTX texture compression not required.
<w47331> its driving me nuts....love ubuntu but cant play any games....and i love rfactor!!!
<bioterror> oh well, i915 is not the fastest chipset for playing 3D games
<w47331> but is there a fix for this?
<bioterror> w47331, trying to google a little
<bioterror> I just came back from work and I'm having a horrible headache
<w47331> sorry to hear that....i just got over the flu...was down for 6 days
<bioterror> w47331, does your screen flicker or what?
<w47331> no it isnt being recongnized ass a 3d card i think...says no support for texture compression. DTXX texture compression required
<w47331> *as
<w47331> DXT
<w47331> does ubuntu have anyting like teamviewer or VNC?
<bioterror> !vnc
<ubot2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bioterror> !freenx
<ubot2> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<w47331> sweet!!
<w47331> think oyu would be willing to help remotly?
<w47331> you*
<bioterror> I dont help with remote connections
<bioterror> and I'm still looking what's your problem
<w47331> remote connection isnt my prob....my video isnt allowing me to play games
<bioterror> is that a windows game
<bioterror> or a native linux game?
<w47331> yes i have wine...
<w47331> win
<bioterror> that rfactor is a game you play under wine?
<w47331> im hoping to....
<w47331> or am i going about it all wrong?
<bioterror> would you like to answer to my question
<w47331> ...um...yes?
<bioterror> yeah, rfactor is a car game for windows
<w47331> as i admited in my into ...im new to this all...and have only used windows in the past...so i hope i am answering your Q's as they are needed to be
<w47331> right..
<bioterror> problem must be some where in wine then
<w47331> when i try to install the game it installs,, then it trys to config the video and says no support for texture compression. DTXX texture compression required
<w47331> DTX*
<bioterror> DXT?
<w47331> yea..
<w47331> srry
<bioterror> sounds like you need a better graphics card then ;)
<bioterror> buy xbox 360 and forza 4 for gaming ;)
<w47331> im over microsoft....
<w47331> then seems no help for this issue ?
<bioterror> this appears to be a hardware related case, and I'm not a wine expert to be honest. I've played Fallout 1 and 2 under wine
<bioterror> and that's all :-)
<w47331> right on thank you for your time!!!
<bioterror> np, have a nice weekend ;)
<bioterror> you can probably play tuxracer! ;)
<w47331> you too !!!!
<w47331> im getten new card...any suggetions...my laptop is inpsiron 1545
<bioterror> laptops arent good for gamin
<w47331> baby crying bbif
<w47331> ah!!!
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think the issues is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11339095
<w47331> was fresh install from dvd
<AnNo3> Hi, I recently updated to 11.10 on my netbook and now it doesn't see any microphones. Any help, please?
<zimio> hey y'all
<zimio> does anybody know how to fix the thing when ubuntu thinks the disk is full but is not
<bioterror> how it is full?
<zimio> df -h
<zimio> it says 96%
<bioterror> okay
<zimio> but it isn't / is only 6 gb full
<zimio> btw have you been using gnome shell?
<bioterror> All the time
<zimio> that shit is sick
<zimio> i have my /home in a different partition
<zimio> bigger than the / partition
<bioterror> does it say that you're out of space
<bioterror> or just warns you're getting out of space?
<zimio> it warns me
<zimio> it freezes  some times
<zimio> i have to rebooy
<zimio> it won't login, then it does
<zimio> take a look
<zimio> http://imgur.com/ej3Xo
<zimio> but then i do this:
<zimio> $ df -h
<zimio> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<zimio> /dev/sda1              37G   34G  1.5G  96% /
<zimio> udev                  2.0G  4.0K  2.0G   1% /dev
<zimio> tmpfs                 799M  952K  798M   1% /run
<zimio> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<zimio> none                  2.0G  300K  2.0G   1% /run/shm
<zimio> /dev/sda6             250G   99G  138G  42% /home
<zimio> then i can't install programs for "lack of space"
<bioterror> zimio, do 'sudo apt-get clean'
<bioterror> and next time, pastebin, please ;)
<zimio> yea i have done that the clean a couple of times in a row this day
<bioterror> how can your system use 35GB :o
<zimio> it doesn't if you check the disk analyzer in the pic
<zimio> it only says that am using 10 gb
<zimio> plus whatever is in home
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> df hardly lies
<zimio> hmmm am i in the twilight zone?
<bioterror> or outerlimits!
<zimio> nooooooooooo
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> "do not try to adjust the tv" :D
<bioterror> or how it was
<zimio> man, i don't remember much about the show
<zimio> it is mostly fuzzy for me
<bioterror> but back to your problem
<zimio> what can be done?
<bioterror> hmm
<Willex> hi
<bioterror> I really cant figure out why it says it uses that much space, and that graphical thingie not
<bioterror> Willex, moro
<bodhi_zazen> zimio: something has to be using the space -)
<Willex> anybody else have problems installing 11.10 through live USB
<bodhi_zazen> check your logs - /var/log
<bioterror> Willex, what kind of problem?
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo bioterror
<bioterror> hi bodhi
<zimio> I'll get to the bottom of this
<Willex> it just tells me there\s some sort of input output error and won\t finish the installation
<zimio> even if it cost my afternoon!
<Willex> yet the live USB works ok in itself
<bioterror> Willex, you sure that the hdd okay?
<Willex> but supposedly its messed up during the install
<bioterror> Willex, sure you can: sudo du -h / |less
<bioterror> sory Willex
<bioterror> that was ment to zimio
<Willex> well it was fine this evening lol
<Willex> before I decicded to try this
<Willex> urghhhhh
<bioterror> Willex, can you check logs?
<Willex> I should have known this wouldn\t be easy, there\s always something wrong with these installs
<Willex> dunno what logs
<Willex> I tried checking disk utility
<Willex> it seemed ok
<bioterror> hmmm /var/log/messages for example
<Willex> if I can\t get this working then I\ll probably have to revert some earlier version I have stored somewhere
<Willex> can using unetbootin cause install issues
<Willex> ubuntu\s default one couldn\t create a working live USB for me
<Willex> this one at least boots but it would be nice to get out of this limbo
<bioterror> I made a working usb of lubuntu with imagewriter
<bioterror> as you can now "dd" the image into usb stick
<bodhi_zazen> zimio: use du and df , lol
<zimio> ???
<zimio> du and df?
<zimio> use them how?
<bodhi_zazen> Open a terminal
<bodhi_zazen> cd /var
<bodhi_zazen> du -h
<bodhi_zazen> cd /tmp
<bodhi_zazen> du -u
<bodhi_zazen> cd /
<bodhi_zazen> df -h
<zimio> alright ;-)
<Willex> errno 5 input out error
<zimio> bodhi_zazen, du: invalid option -- 'u'
<bodhi_zazen> -h
<zimio> bodhi_zazen, same results as before
<bodhi_zazen> You have to find what is taking up all that space
<bodhi_zazen> How big are your logs ?
<bodhi_zazen> cd /var/log
<zimio> ok
<bodhi_zazen> du -h
<Willex> oh hooray i\m not alone lol http://askubuntu.com/questions/65946/errno-5-input-output-error-while-installing-11-10
<zimio> my logs are 29M
<zimio> i don't know what is taking all that space
<zimio> some programs say it is nothing
<zimio> and df says it is something but it doesn't tell me where it is
<bodhi_zazen> keep looking
<bodhi_zazen> try /tmp
<bioterror> /var/tmp too
<zimio> /var/tmp is only 456MB
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> how you have there stuff?-)
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> that is a ton of stuff, what is it
<bioterror> and /var/tmp never gets empty
<bioterror> unles you clean it yourself
<zimio> some kdecache
<zimio> that's whats taking space
<zimio> but the disk analyzer tells me that
<zimio> that's not new information, it all amounts to 10 gb
<zimio> which isn't that bad
<zimio> but that's according that program...
<zimio> i think df -h is also counting the /home, which is another partition
<zimio> and it gets bads results because of that
<zimio> then gnome programs and apt-get, use df -h and panic because they don't see enough space
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> Filesystem                                              Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bioterror> /dev/sda4                                               1,8T  1,7T   48G  98% /home
<bioterror> it's a completely different partition and it's shown different
<bioterror> /dev/disk/by-uuid/d75c55de-e6f7-4092-a8e4-5202974fcec5  9,7G  6,8G  2,4G  75% /
<bioterror> as you can see
<zimio> is there an option for df recursively look tell me the space of directories?
<bioterror> sudo du -h / |less
<zimio> thanks  dudes, i'll get back to work
<zimio> somehow i'll crack this mystery today
<bodhi_zazen> Keep looking with du and df =_
<zimio> alright, thanks
<Willex> honestly this is now downright ridiculous, some people have solved this errno 5 by taking off ram modules, wtf
<bioterror> hahahaha
<Willex> how random of an error can this be
<Willex> take off your ram
<Willex> bloody hell
<bioterror> install 11.04 and do-release-upgrade :D
<Willex> arent the upgrades a bit screwy
<bioterror> no?
<Willex> compared to fresh isntall
<Willex> I always read that it isnt recommended
<Willex> hmm
<bioterror> are we using a GNU/Linux or Windows 98?-)
<Willex> 98 would be a nice retro flashback
<bioterror> and do-release-upgrade wont give you io error's ;)
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-15
<urlin2u> holstein, you around
<philipballew> The Dude Is Not In
<Drecondius> HELP, I can connect wirelessly in Kubuntu but not in Ubuntu to my home network !!
<philipballew> Drecondius, calm down
<philipballew> I can attempt to help :)
<Drecondius> only one issue, i couldn't get internet in the os so im in windows right now
<Drecondius> and running an ethernet cable atm is not viable
<philipballew> so your tripple booting?
<Drecondius> were
<Drecondius> kubuntu was too buggy so i replaced it with Ubuntu
<Drecondius> again
<Drecondius> rather kde was too buggy and kept crashing on my rig.
<philipballew> ok, so what your saying is ubuntu does not get you wireless?
<philipballew> but does it get internet via ethernet?
<Drecondius> doesn't accept my password to log in, keeps paging my wireless card as if it is constantly connecting and disconnecting.
<Drecondius> Yes I have internet with other wired comps in my home
<Drecondius> This particular comp though doesn't have a wired connection due to distance issues from the router
<Drecondius> it's 51 feet away
<Drecondius> and I only have a 50 foot cable
<philipballew> well if your ununtu install is not getting a wifi connecting but id getting a cable connection. boot into there and lets talk when your hardwired
<philipballew> *is
<philipballew> so we can troubleshoot?
<Drecondius> think on this for a min while i get everything set up, the live os and installation has internet. just not after I install.
<Drecondius> I shall return momentarily
<philipballew> ok. well I want to talk to you on a installed copy of ubuntu with out wifi so we can troubleshoot if possible
<Drecondius> I'll have to reinstall
<philipballew> how so?
<Drecondius> i wiped grub by accident and lost my connection to the hd with the os installed
<Drecondius> it'll only take 30 mins to reinstall
<dave__> since installing 11.10,power saving mode will not shut off
<Drecondius> if that, speedy hd
<holstein> urlin2u: pong
<philipballew> well if its a fresh install its probably easier to reinstall
<Drecondius> yup
<philipballew> reloading grub can be done, but just re install if you want
<Drecondius> plus i don't have to split the partition this time lol
<philipballew> go for it!
<philipballew> and then we'll see why its not working.
<Drecondius> kk, is there any way to chat from inside the live environment while ubuntu installs again?
<Drecondius> i know i can in kubuntu but .... well that wouldn't be feasible for this particular issue now would it lol
<philipballew> yeah. you can
<urlin2u> holstein, hey man I'm going to see the stickman and adrian belew's power trio tonight, Tony levin and paul mastelato, and another s chapman stick player in the stickman, three mebers of Kink cromson yah who.
<Drecondius> back in a few
<urlin2u> knig*
<holstein> nice urlin2u :)
<philipballew> dave__, is this a bug anywhere?
<urlin2u> holstein, let the poyrhytmic cirus begin.
<holstein> hehe
<dave__> i don`t know
<urlin2u> holstein, I'm so excited I can hardly spell, this is time off from the college work for me.
<philipballew> dave__, I would see if anyone sees it. but thats just me
<urlin2u> here is a yutube of the stickmen for all.
<urlin2u> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWrPNY-XgLY
<Drecondius> i feel STUPID now
<zeroseven0183> Why Drecondius?
<Drecondius> I think I may have been typing my wireless password wrong this whole time.
<zeroseven0183> I see. Don't mind it. You're already connected now.
<holstein> Drecondius: you shouldnt feel stupid... this is linux, you should feel intimidated ;)
<Drecondius> I'm not intimidated by far
<philipballew> Drecondius, I have done it to.
<philipballew> Ubuntu is peretty easy these days
<Drecondius> I enjoy working with linux and learning. It's what we were born to do ... Learn from our mistakes.
<philipballew> I remember installing 6.10. took me weeks to figure out what to do
<philipballew> 3 days to get internet to my box
<Drecondius> I didn't have much trouble with 6.10 until it came to running World of Warcraft ..... then I was completely Dumbfounded by what I had to do.
<Drecondius> course i didn't have wireless then so ....
<Drecondius> from what i've read on the forums I would have been pretty much on my own.
<kidsodateless> !seen kid
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<wiseqnet> fakap, unable to install 11.10 on my oldie machine
<holstein> probably something to do with the graphics card
<holstein> im sure theres a way to get to the old 'safe graphics' mode somehow
<wiseqnet> holstein, i'll found te solutions
<wiseqnet> do U have any ideas for now?
<holstein> yeah, i would try to force safe graphics mode
<holstein> force the vesa driver
<wiseqnet> how could U forc it
<holstein> well, used to be you would hit F4 or F6
<holstein> then, you had to hit shift... you can also make an xorg.conf file and put it in place
<holstein> how about we google it :)
<wiseqnet> yeah, google will tell us..
<holstein> wiseqnet: see if there is an option in the live CD
<holstein> when its first booting up, you should be able to hit shift
<holstein> then, you should get the older menu
<holstein> you should then be able to hit F4 or F6 and select a safe graphics mode
<holstein> nomodeset i believe its called
<wiseqnet> holstein, thx for adviced
<AJH101> Hi - just installed 11.10 - how do i get back to gnome desktop please?
<neil1> Hello. I have just tried Ubuntu 11.10, both an upgrade and a clean installation. Again my graphics card is not supported properly. I had similar problems with 11.04 and it was only during the last 3 months of 11.04 that driveras
<neil1> ...sorry, accidental press.....that drivers that almost work were found. I have decided to abandon Ubuntu and go with a version of Linux that has rolling updates instead of upgrades every 6 months. I am think about Arch Linux. Can anyone comment on this? I am hoping to get my computer set up the way I like it and then hopefully it will be rare for me to have to fix anything because of an update breaking somethings.
<amjjawad> so you guys know TeoBigusGeekus?
<holstein> neil1: you might want to consider abandoning hardware that is not supporting linus as well
<holstein> i get a little frustrated with the 6 month cycle
<holstein> i feel like the long term support releases get abandoned a bit
<holstein> but, that is also what drives the innovation forward, and makes momentum happen as a team
<neil1> Hi Holstein, it has been a few weeks since we last spoke. At the moment the machine I use the most is an Emachines ER1401 mini pc. It is a bit like a laptop, but without a keyboard, screen and touchpad. It is a good low power ( low electricity usage) device with enough computational power for most of my needs. It is rare for me to use my quad core desktop these days. So as my primary machine has integrated graphics, I cannot si
<neil1> Sorry about my bad typing. For some reason with the latest Ubuntu I cannot see what I am typing when using Pigeon....something to do with the graphics not being set up properly perhaps?
<holstein> if the vendor doesnt make drivers for linux, or release information on how drivers can be built, you can have a challenging time
<holstein> neil1: you can always force the vesa driver
<holstein> you can put a custom xorg.conf file in place
<holstein> you can take that custome xorg.conf with you to the newer versions of buntu or whatever
<holstein> on trickier, older, or unsupported hardware, i'll take a few live CD's, such as knoppix, and see how the graphics look live, and take that xorg.conf file from there for use with whatever OS i end up using
<neil1> Yes, I realise it is largely a problem with the manufacturers of hardware supporting only windows and Apple software and giving very little attention to Linux
<holstein> ?
<holstein> largely?
<holstein> that *is* the problem
<neil1> largely = mainly...a bit colloquial perhaps.
<holstein> the other issue can be you have something older that is not supported by the current kernel
<holstein> but, that can always be added in
<holstein> still, the vesa driver will work
<holstein> you might want to consider a lower-spec base
<holstein> such as lubuntu or xubuntu
<holstein> and as far as the 6 month release cycle, im running 10.04 most places, and dont plan on upgrading til 12.04
<neil1> As far as I know my primary PC, the emachines ER1401 was designed less than 18 months ago, so it is not old, althought the chipset and graphics combination of this machine is a little  unusual.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im just saying old becuase thats what i read from your statement... appologies
<neil1> That's ok. Perhaps I did not explain myself very well. The main reason my Emachines ER1401 is my primary PC is because it uses only 22 watts on average. It is always on as my media centre PC, my bittorent pc and my internet communications device. Electricity is now quite expensive in The UK, so it is good to use a machine that uses very little electricity.
<holstein> sure... so, you'll need to search by vendor and model on the graphics card, see if there are bugs in place, and add to them if you can
<holstein> or, just install the LTS's and relax a bit
<holstein> OR, just run the vesa driver
<holstein> switch to whatever distro you want, but typically with the major distros, if hardware can be supported, it is
<holstein> even if you plan on wiping out buntu right now, i think it would be educational to see what the issue is exactly
<neil1> I am tempted to just go back to Ubuntu 10.04. After I remove what I do not like, for example Evolution and install what I do like, Thunderbird in my case for Email it works well. I agree that finding and solving problems is more educational than just switching distro, but what I want is little or no maintenance after installing updates. The six months cycle of having to spend time fixing things and perhaps waiting weeks for a d
<holstein> neil1: make your self a live CD with something like remastersys or the ubuntu customisation kit or whatever.. chroot... then you just do that customization one time, and you have your own buntu
<neil1> Thanks. I already have the backup side of things covered well. Remastersys is great for making a disc for friends, but all personal stuff is removed, so email accounts, Ubuntu 1 accounts and other things have to be set up again. A bootable CD of Acronis True image made on a Windows setup serves my backup and restoration needs very well. Holstein, what you say is good while remaining with a particular distribution. But whether i
<neil1> What interests me about a rolling distribution is that it will be easier to find out which update breaks which package. It takes only about 10  minutes for making an image of my hard drive before installing updates. If something then stops working then with rolling  updates very few updates are installed each week and I have some idea of what causes things to break. With the 6 months cycle Ubuntu uses so many things are changed
<neil1> Sorry, I meant to say a rolling update version of Linux, not a rolling update version of Ubuntu.
<holstein> neil1: theres actually 2 different ways to run remastersys
<holstein> one where you make a live CD for your friends, and the other with your distro
<holstein> either way, im just suggesting you use that tool to make a live CD of the install after you have it customized like you had said
<holstein> so that you dont have to spend that time re-customizing each time
<holstein> neil1: there are lots of rolling release distros
<holstein> when i was commenting about rolling releases vs the ubuntu every 6 month cycle, thats what i was comparing
<holstein> theres really only one way to know for sure, and thats try both and see for yourself
<holstein> both systems have positives and negatives, and both systems will have opportunities to break your graphics drivers
<holstein> with tricky systmes like that (and i oppologize for repeating myself) i usually just run the latest LTS, and enjoy it in a more predictable way for the support term
<raju> how could i know that my graphics drivers are installed o working properly
<dangertux> raju,  what type of graphics card?
<raju> Itel
<raju> intel
<raju> dangertux:  i wil be back to you with pastebin link
<dangertux> raju,  ok
<raju> dangertux: http://pastebin.com/C5bn7uPP
<dangertux> raju, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<raju> 11.10 Xubuntu & 11.04 Ubuntu
<raju> dangertux: ^^
<dangertux> raju, is there any reason you think they're not functioning? IE: Is compositing not working?
<raju> dangertux: sorry! i am just curious to know. i googled about them but got nothing
<dangertux> raju, no problem I'm just making sure. You can use the lsmod command to see what driver modules are loaded
<dangertux> raju, so for instance lsmod | grep video or lsmod | grep VGA would show this
<raju> dangertux:  typed lsmod in terminal
<raju> ok ok
<raju> dangertux: video                  18908  1 i915
<dangertux> raju, I'm not the best with graphics drivers but my general rule of thumb is so long as it does what I need it to I don't question them lol. If you start having problems then I would question it.
<dangertux> raju,  that is the intel driver, it would appear your drivers are loaded properly
<raju> one more , may i ?
<dangertux> raju, what's that?
<raju> if its not loaded properly then how its gonna look like ?
<dangertux> raju, usually there will be a generic framebuffer driver in its place
<dangertux> raju, for instance fbdev
<raju> fbdev?
<dangertux> raju, that is a driver that is commonly used to get unsupported cards to a graphical interface. It is generic and does not support 3d acceleration or compositing.
<raju> dangertux:  Oh ok .so for example my drivers not loaded properly then am i able to find them from lsmod | grep vedio , is it gonna give null values at there ?
<dangertux> raju, if it were able to load a GUI some driver would be used. If the intel driver were not properly loaded the output of the command might have said something like vesa or fbdev or generic instead of i915
<raju> now i got it dangertux , thank you very much
<dangertux> raju, no problem you might find this information useful in your search as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<raju> dangertux:  yeah i think it can help me for more information
<beto> hello :)
<beto> I wonder if there is anyone who can help me out, I am having problems with a fresh 11.10 ubuntu
<holstein> beto: im about to run out, but familiarize yourself with the topic, and just ask your question :)
<beto> holstein: Tks, I'll do it :)
<bodhizazen> beto, what problem ?
<beto> the problem is I can't change resolution, I know I have to use xrandr first message is: ""
<bodhizazen> what video card ?
<beto> nvidia geforce mx4000
<beto> "Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<beto> only resolution is 800x600
<beto> Tried xrandr newmode with a gtf modeline and xrandr shows at the end "1024x768_75.00 (0x10c)   82.0MHz"
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-16
<bodhizazen> beto see if this helps : http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-8-04-screen-resolution-limited-with-nvidia-geforce2-mx-400
<beto> tks, I'll try it and comeback later :)
<bodhizazen> wb dangertux
<dangertux> ty bodhizazen  how's your weekend going?
<bodhizazen> dangertux, nice
<bodhizazen> Orion sold a grand total of 7050 of popcorn, so he will get some nice rewards
<dangertux> bodhizazen,  nice :-)
<bodhizazen> =)
<yax51> whats a good ISO burner? I am used to using power ISo and am looking for something comparable
<holstein> yax51: i just use the one included usually, but i like nero
<holstein> k3b is very nice
<holstein> brasero is usually what i end up with though because its just there
<bodhizazen> k3b FTW =)
<bodhizazen> xfburn is another nice one
<holstein> oh yeah... i forgot about that one
<bodhizazen> how are you holstein
<holstein> bodhizazen: not bad... and you?
<bodhizazen> kids are in bed, doing well =)
<holstein> w00t
<unclet0m> hello, can anyone help me set up pysdm? i'm having trouble with it because it won't recognize my ntfs partitions
<sinux> what kind of problem you're having
<sinux> have you asked the about this in the forum
<unclet0m> exactly what i stated, i want to set up pysdm for my ntfs partitions, but it doesn't recognize/detect those partitions
<unclet0m> no, thought coming here would be faster
<stlsaint> unclet0m: i have never used pysdm so im at a lost on proper support for ya
<unclet0m> its okay testing my googlefu now lol
<vinnu_> hello
<vinnu_> can anyone tell me what is .bashrc is?
<geirha> aww, I could've answered that. :(
<SuprEngr> anyone got Tomboy Notes synching setup in 11.10?  I get as far "Connected. Press Save to start synchronising". The Save button stays greyed out & can't be pressed
<sebsebseb> hi
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'.
<sebsebseb> Sidewinder1: afternoon here
<E3D3> How can I print a list of folders, each on its own line without extra information ?
<E3D3> How can I print a list of folders, each on its own line without extra information ?
<E3D3> How can I print a list of folders, each on its own line WHITOUT EXTRA DETAILS ?
<holstein> E3D3: lets check the ls man page
<holstein> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ls
<holstein> E3D3: you've been here long enough to know that this is not necessarily somewhere you can just pop in and get an emmidiate answer
<holstein> espcially about command-line stuff
<holstein> or maybe i have your nick mixed up
<holstein> E3D3: ls -h not going to do it?
<holstein> what are you trying to do in the bigger picture?
<geirha> find . -type d  perhaps?
<E3D3> So no one knows ?
<holstein> E3D3: those suggestions not going to work? and you dont want to share what you are trying to do?
<E3D3> I tried al suggestions but its just guessing because no one seems to REALLY know !?
<holstein> E3D3: sure, and im not sure what you *really* want
<holstein> you want a list of files? that says ls to me
<holstein> and i dont really understand what information ls is giving that is unwanted
<holstein> 'extra details'
<holstein> i was imagining you needing this in a piece of code or something that if you could give more detail, maybe someone would know of a plugin or script
<holstein> anyways, when i 'cd' to the directory, and run 'ls', i get a list of files im comfortable with
<holstein> ls -a -h if i want .directories too
<holstein> E3D3: im must run... good luck... feel free and elaborate, post, and patiently wait for a response :)
<E3D3> Sorry man, I'm sure that its clear enough. I just want every foldername on a new line and I don't want extra information. I want to copy this list after it.
<E3D3> This seems to work:   ls -lp | grep \/$ | tr -s ' '|cut -f9 -d ' '
<E3D3> Thanks to phlak_user & llutz from #ubuntu  :)
<E3D3> But is it hard or is it hard for a beginner ?
<E3D3> That Linux makes a problem with such a simple job scares & wonders me. Nasty ****
<LemonAid> Hmm.. i wonder.
<geirha> E3D3: The problem is that the question is very vague.
<E3D3> Can you tell me more ?
<geirha> You never mentioned what folders you wanted to list
<LemonAid> Saw your question now, and here`s the easiest possible sollution without learning anything "scary"
<E3D3> Doesn't matter what folders !
<E3D3> geirha: Can you reformulate my question so I learn from it ?
<geirha> I still don't know what you actually wanted to achieve.
<LemonAid> Do this: "sudo apt-get install tree" -> enter password. This will install the tree utility. After type "tree -d -L 1"
<LemonAid> the -d stands for directory, the -L 1 stands for level 1 = now subdirectory listing.
<E3D3> I won't install extra software for a listing of folders but still thanks. I already have the sollution.
<LemonAid> Note that you must be in the directory that contains all the other directories you want listed.
<LemonAid> I was only giving you an alternative that would not scare you.
<E3D3> ls -lp | grep \/$ | tr -s ' '|cut -f9 -d ' '
<geirha> ls -d */
<geirha> possibly with a -1 too
<geirha> But if you redirect ls's output anywhere, it'll write one file on each line.
<E3D3> Okay, I understand. Thanks for that. It indeed looks more understandable than the long ls-formula.
<E3D3> Sorry that was for LemonAid:   ^^^
<geirha> the pipeline is broken. It will fail for directories containing whitesapce in their name.
<E3D3> No  :'(  don't say that
<geirha> Parsing ls output is always wrong.
<LemonAid> well here you go then, with explainations.
<LemonAid> ls -d -1 */ | cut -d/ -f1
<geirha> You don't even need ls.  printf '%s\n' */
<LemonAid> ls = list , -d directory , -1 each one on one line, cut=cut , -d/ = delimiter character / , -f1 first field
<E3D3> ls -d -1 */ | cut -d/ -f1   seems to work (also with whitespace) or are you going to tell me later that it also skips something ?
<LemonAid> Well, you still need to cut out the / character.
<E3D3> I don't see the /
<LemonAid> Also geirha`s solution is correct as well (minus the / that sticks out at the end)
<E3D3> Its a beautiful list. I will now try geirha's
<LemonAid> The "Well, you still need to cut out the / character." was for geirha.
<geirha> "How can I get a list of only the directories in the current directory?"
<E3D3> I see, beautiful as yours  :)
<geirha> ls -d -1 */ | cut -d/ -f1   will work as long as you don't have any directory names with newlines in them. Though you probably don't have any.
<geirha> Or, well, it'll work, but you won't know where a new directory name begins
<geirha> But it's good enough for an interactive shell. If you want to iterate directories in a script, the solution will be completely different.
<E3D3> Thx all but if I knew I had to spend an hour like this I would have lend a Mac or Windows for the job.
<E3D3> I never knew you could make dir-names with newlines in it ? Guess I don't have them so np  :)
<geirha> In a filename (which includes directory names), you can use every character except / (the path separator) and the NUL byte.
<E3D3> So how to implement a newline in it. Pressing Enter will always stop the name-giving, not ?
<geirha> touch 'file with
<geirha> newline'
<E3D3> Okay, I try to avoid the commandline and this experience stimulates it more.
<E3D3> Luckily there's Ubuntu (my Second OS) that saves this NOOB when simple things go wrong.
<E3D3> Thanks for the help & time. Good luck all
<MakoMick> hi
<MakoMick> Can anyone help me with a printer problem?
<MakoMick> or should I install Windows?
<urlin2u> MakoMick, what is the printer and have you checked the onboard drivers, and whether ubuntu will run this printer
<MakoMick> It has always worked before
<MakoMick> Used version 9 before
<MakoMick> Its an Epson stylus photo r300
<MakoMick> lsusb shows it up
<MakoMick> but cannot add in Cups
<MakoMick> Or Printers app
<urlin2u> MakoMick, on occasion my hp wont work a replug, and a on off with the printer usualy works, as I have the drivers installed, can you de like really desrcptive in the driver area and my questions.
<MakoMick> I have tried a few reboots and switches on and off
<MakoMick> Onboard drivers?
<MakoMick> I am sure Ubuntu will run because it has before.
<MakoMick> I think it originally picked up but now its gone
<urlin2u> MakoMick, when you use a printer generally you have to open printers and pick the driver for the printer.
<urlin2u> MakoMick, check printers to see if there is a driver loaded.
<MakoMick> "there are no printers configured yet"
<MakoMick> I have never had to pick a driver before, it has just worked
<urlin2u> MakoMick, try to set it up it will allow you to search to find a driver for that printer probably.
<MakoMick> I click Add
<MakoMick> then it asks me to select Parallel port, or serial or URI
<MakoMick> what for USB?
<urlin2u> MakoMick, reapeating that it has worked with out a driver is of no help to be honest, I have never seen that in the 5 years I have used linux.
<MakoMick> I never said that it worked without a driver. I said that I have never had to pick one before, this printer has always "plugged and played"
<urlin2u> MakoMick, I think what your missing is that it is irrelevant at least for my help. Try network printer then a search, I'm on oneiric so the printer gui may be different than yours
<MakoMick> I am also on Oneric. Its not a network printer> Its Local - USB
<urlin2u> that is what found my printer though put in the host after it finds it, with linux and computers in general sometimes literal meanings are deceiving
<urlin2u> mine is a usb as well
<urlin2u> no mention of a usb in my setup as well
<MakoMick> so what do I put in for Host: ?
<urlin2u> your user name I believe that worked for me
<MakoMick> NONE FOUND
<urlin2u> MakoMick, hm not sure than you might try the #ubuntu channel it is much busier.
<MakoMick> so you really havent got a clue
<MakoMick> Muggle
<urlin2u> MakoMick, well I can't really say other then what works for me, I have had only one printer in 5 years.
<Voj> hello
<Voj> was wondering if someone could help me out with some ubuntu stuff
<bioterror> !ask | Voj
<ubot2> Voj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Voj> well its about the installing thats why i came to the beginner area
<Voj> basically i installed ubuntu yesterday with a clean wipe, something happened so i did a 2nd reformat with ubuntu again today but it seems that its not detecting anythign like networks or updates
<Voj> im using the newest version
<bioterror> wireless networks or what?
<Voj> ya
<Voj> its on my netbook
<Voj> yesterday it detected everythign
<Voj> but someone pugged out so i did a 2nd reformat
<Voj> bugged*
<Voj> any thoughts?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> it used to work
<bioterror> and now it does not?
<Voj> pretty much
<Voj> when i first installed it said i couldnt support the unity thing
<Voj> but it loaded up anyways
<Voj> installed al lteh drivers and network stuff got set up
<Voj> then when i installed a 2nd time i did another wipe redid it the same way and i hav all these problems with detecting them
<Voj> it also doesnt detect anythign from the update ubuntu manager
<bioterror> Voj, sorry I'm a little busy as I'm doing my schoolwork
<bioterror> and I'm really trying to concentrate on this one :(
<bioterror> Voj, can you plug your netbook into wired lan?
<bioterror> and use that for upgraing your system?
<Voj> i can give it a try
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-08
<aritchie_> Can someone answer a few questions about using apt-get ?
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | aritchie_
<ubot2> aritchie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aritchie_> Sorry :( How do I check the version of the program that will be installed with apt-get ? Using apt-cache show displays 3 different versions, apt-get doesn't say the version
<geirha> apt-cache policy
<aritchie_> Sweet, thank you.
<raub> Have an ubuntu 12.04LTS install that when I reboot, it stops at the grub menu screen. And it does not do the countdown thingie
<raub> i.e. I would expect it to wait a number of seconds before continuing on its own, but it instead just waits indefinitively at that screen
<borozm> Hi, need to know hoy to recover icon of network devices at the bottom of desktop
<semvoz> is there anyone from the ubuntu project around? :)
<smartboyhw> semvoz, just tell us the problem
<semvoz> hmm, I do not have 'a problem', I would like to give a hand to the ubuntu project
<semvoz> I registered on launchpad (gpg, ssh, signed the ubuntu chart, etc)
<semvoz> but don't really know where to start :)
<smartboyhw> semvoz, ah good:D
<smartboyhw> semvoz, what do you want to do? Development, documentation, testing, support or?
<semvoz> I am a developper so, I guess it may be a good idea to develop ;)
<smartboyhw> semvoz, joining #ubuntu-devel may be good for you:D
<semvoz> I also speak French (my first language) and English (am living in Australia) so I can also help for some translations
<smartboyhw> semvoz, good:D
<semvoz> will do that, agreed it may be a good idea ^_^
<smartboyhw> semvoz, ^^
<semvoz> thanks for your help, will try to figure out what to do next around :D
<smartboyhw> ;d
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-09
<acolytetojippity> Quick question, is there an easy way to determine if a given version of ubuntu will be compatible with a given hardware setup?
<JoseeAntonioR> acolytetojippity: Try it with the live cd
<acolytetojippity> has worked
<acolytetojippity> worked fine
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install a wacom graphics tablet (the 'bamboo'), but it's not yet being recognised. I believe I have to install a package called 'input-wacom', but compiling it takes too much space on my system. How can I get the tablet to work?
<mrkuchbhi> im having some problems setting up two monitors with ubuntu 10.04
<Fanshawe> mrkuchbhi: I'll try to offer a hand. What seems to be your problem?
<mrkuchbhi> Fanshawe: well..i have a laptop and another screen which is oriented such that..the screen is on top of the laptop..the prob is parts of the windows (half titlebar) are hiding under the main menu
<mrkuchbhi> i.e. windows that i open on the laptop screen..when maximized part of their titlebar hides under the main menu
<mrkuchbhi> unable to fix it
<Fanshawe> I see, so your second monitor is orientated above your primary monitor, and the windows from one screen is overlapping the other?
<mrkuchbhi> yes
<Fanshawe> Open a terminal and try this for me: "killall gnome-panel"
<Fanshawe> and then wait a few seconds
<mrkuchbhi> Fanshawe: ok..but i have a few processes running..will this affect them?
<Fanshawe> Nope, it will only reset the panels/menus, they'll reappear with all of the same programs on them
<mrkuchbhi> Fanshawe: ok..did..no change
<Fanshawe> They reappeared in the same place?
<mrkuchbhi> Fanshawe: yes
<Fanshawe> Hmm. It sounds like you've encountered a bug, and I'm not really good enough with Ubuntu to tell you if it can be corrected (afraid you'll have to wait for one of the regulars to reply for that)
<mrkuchbhi> Fanshawe: it only seems to happen in this orientation..when I place them side by side..it works fine or appears too
<mrkuchbhi> to*
<mrkuchbhi> Fanshawe: ah..ok..thanks though
<Fanshawe> Np. Another thing you could try is maybe reducing the size of the intervening panel by right clicking>Properties?
<Fanshawe> Other than that I'm afraid I'm not sure. :( I'm sure someone else will be along, mrkuchbhi.
<mrkuchbhi> Fanshawe: well it takes more of less the whole title bar of every window
<mrkuchbhi> ok..np
<mrkuchbhi> more or less*
<raub> I installed rssh, set a "admin" user to use it as its default shell, enabled scp. And then tried: http://pastie.org/private/fqrj3tapo8azpp8qxg
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-10
<McDickChunk> hello
<Phule> Hi. I dont know if I'm in right channel. I need help with correcting gateway/firewall or webserver settings. Depends on whats wrong in my case.
<holstein> Phule: this is one of the support channels... let us know whats going on
<Phule> holstein: trying to check my routing tables with user in #ubuntu-server. Will let you know if the problem remains
<ciara8bubbles> Is anyone familiar with a setting that causes Ubuntu to automatically mute the sound?  Mine started doing this recently and I have been unable to discover why.  The sounds used to work fine and as far as I know I didn't change anything that would affect my sound settings.  It's terrible because now I have NO sound on my system even after I have unmuted it.  I've tried the alsa mixer everything there is normal ...
<meditatingfrog> ciara8bubbles: hmmm, not sure, have you checked the forums?
<holstein> ciara8bubbles: i would install panucontrol.. i would look in the terminal after running aplay -l
<holstein> also, let us know what operating system you are using
<ciara8bubbles> meditatingfrog: yeah I have browsed the forums a bit - seems i'm not the only one but I didn't see any resolved threads
<ciara8bubbles> holstein: I'll give that a try
<ciara8bubbles> holstein: pavucontrol?
<holstein> ciara8bubbles: yup. that was a typo above
<meditatingfrog> ciara8bubbles: you could also try alsamixer in a terminal, to see what is muted there
<holstein> there was a bug in XFCE where if you muted with the hardware switch it was challening to get it unmuted
<ciara8bubbles> holstein: ah fantastic stuff :) thanks!  The problem was with a mute in pavucontrol - so it's great to have my sound back!  Thank you.  I'll just have to try figure out why it's muting it in the first place now.
<ciara8bubbles> ah i see
<ciara8bubbles> is that why my little sound shortcut in the top menu bar also disappeared ... Anyways it's not too much of a problem :) now that I can undo it I'm happy.  I'll have to read some more about it to solve it properly but at least you helped me to discover the panel for Pulseaudio ... Howcome Pulseaudio and Alsa mixer are separate?  Just different sound management systems or what?  ... Rhetorical questions - I'll read up abou
<meditatingfrog> good luck :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-11
<alexcunn> Hello
<alexcunn> Anyone out there?
<cjtrim> Can someone help me Im installing Ubuntu 12.04.1 64bit from a CD i burned from image...after i select language and choose install ubuntu (or any option) i just get a black screen w cursor
<cjtrim> already tried redownloading/burning boot disc
<alexcunn> Have you waited to see if it loads?
<cjtrim> yes ive given it a few minutes...shouldnt take so long should it?
<alexcunn> And are you sure ur computer is 64 bit compatible?
<cjtrim> yeah i have a intel dual core e8400
<alexcunn> I don't know all about the installer. We'll see if someone else will walk in and help
<cjtrim> thanks alex
<alexcunn> Yw.
<cjtrim> I thought maybe it was because i was accidentally using DVD-R for a CD image...but the result was the same for either.
<alexcunn> I am running the install iso in a VM. does it show the ubuntu label?
<cjtrim> Yes
<alexcunn> k
<cjtrim> trying the instructions here: on the same machine will return if it doesnt work
<cjtrim> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<alexcunn> k
<cjtrim> Anyone help with figuring out how to get a wireless USB adapter to work on 12.04.1, please?? Its a Cysco AE2500.
<cjtrim> Ive been checking forums but havent found anything that matches my case exactly.
<wilee-nilee> cjtrim, If you have tried some methods already make sure that info is included, but here is a link. To be honest usb wifi's are cheap and there is a wiki on ones that work out of the box. http://askubuntu.com/questions/105918/cisco-linksys-ae2500-wireless-adapter-not-working
<wilee-nilee> This one appears to need a ndis wrapper at the least, more work than I would do.
<cjtrim> I see. Thank you
<wilee-nilee> not everyone has the money though I understand, but it appears this one can be made to work. ;)
<manwhat> this is an awkward question, but I started using Ubuntu in the past week and am really enjoying it, which leads me to the question... is there any ways in which Windows 7 is actually superior to Ubuntu?
<manwhat> the only thing so far I've found is that it's difficult in Ubuntu to change how much the mouse scrolls with each notch of the mouse wheel
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-12
<Guest96029> hello everybody
<Guest96029> #ubuntu
<carol> Hi everybody. I suppose my problem is as common as muck. I have installed ubunu 12 desktop alongside win7 and having performed 145 updates and subsequent reboot, I now get grub> neither ubuntu nor win7 loads and Iknow nowt about how to use grub ...
<carol> I need to be able t boot either win7 or ubuntu  without having to mess with rub again !
<carol> apologies for dysexlic krybroad
<carol> name
<carol> name carolp
<carol> name
<JoseeAntonioR> carol: use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<carolp> after installing windows?
<carolp> but win7 was in first ...
<carolp> don(t answer that - I've read the page !
<carolp> I'm looking for Boot-Repair on the disk and I can't find that and I can't find a console to run it from when I find it!
<stlsaint> what disk
<stlsaint> carolp: you need to repair grub
<carolp> ok read more abuot Boot-Repair and I'm off to find a copy to download and burn
<carolp> stlsaint - you're right, I'm currently running the U12 desktop instal disc
<JoseeAntonioR> carolp: try with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<JoseeAntonioR> carolp: you need to install boot-repair
<JoseeAntonioR> carolp: here for instructions <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu>
<carolp> it's beginning to come together - thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<carolp> success on all counts - thank you!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-13
<Recusant> chirp chirp..
<Recusant> Hiya, i'm new to Ubuntu and i'm finding connecting to my NAS to be troublesome. I found a web page that is probably out of date because it's not exactly right, but i figued it out from it. My god it was more complicated than i thought it would be. Is it easier than this page suggests? http://www.scribbleit.co.uk/blog/how-to-get-ubuntu-10-10-to-access-network-attached-storage-devices/
<geirha> Recusant: That's about as easy as it is in windows, isn't it?
<geirha> If you intend for your NAS to be on 24/7, and you're connecting to it from a stationary computer, I'd consider using nfs instead
<Recusant> Hi geirha, in Windows all i do is go to 'network' and click on the share i want. In Ubuntu, the shares don't appear. :(
<Recusant> the NAS isn't 24/7.
<Recusant> various computers connect to it, laptops, PCs, Media Players etc.
<geirha> hm. Mine shows up with all the shares when I browse the network
<Recusant> hmm.. i'm doing this on a wireless netbook - WUBI install as an experiment. I tried it with a hard wired PC earlier - it wouldn't see the NAS either. I have a vague recollection of using Mint Live (USB) on my main PC, and i could access the NAS as easily as you say. I wonder what the trick is.
<geirha> This netbook is seeing it over the wireless connection
<Recusant> Did you do any configuration to get it there, or you just installed it and fired it up and viola, your NAS was visible in your network drives?
<geirha> pretty much
<geirha> you are able to connect directly to it though? list its shares if you have the ip?
<Recusant> good question. I'll try that after WinXP finishes it's shutdown updates. Gotta love Windows, eh? ;)
<geirha> Do you know what domain/workgroup the nas is using?
<Recusant> on a side note, are you using Ubuntu or Xubuntu on your netbook? This one i have is from 2009 - so pretty old.
<Recusant> ..not old by computer standards, but netbooks aren't exactly beefy.
<geirha> Ubuntu 12.04 and it was probably manufactured around 2010
<Recusant> oh HAHAHHA, wth!
<Recusant> i just rebooted, didn't change anything (well, removed a HOSTS file entry for another experiment/issue re seeing windows shares) and now the NAS APPEARS!
 * Recusant confused.
<Recusant> the hosts entry i made was after i wasn't seeing the NAS though, so i don't have a clue what was going on there.
<Recusant> my other, experiment PC, also had this same problem earlier.
<Recusant> That's for listening geirha :)
<Recusant> while you're here - what might be an equivelent to Windows "end task" in the task manager?
<geirha> I generally use the command line for that, but there should be a gui similar to task manager
<Recusant> i was so excited to see the NAS, i clicked on it to enter and accidently hit 'ok' before entering credentials - it's sitting there and i can't cancel it :(
<geirha> System Monitor
<geirha> Ah yeah, that takes a while to fail. (Same problem in windows though)
<Recusant> i figure it'll be quicker to reboot :P
<Recusant> this is fun, maybe one day i'll be able to actually use Ubuntu and not spend all day just trying to figure out it's quirks.
<Recusant> Mind you, i'm not completely sold on Unity. For actual productive work, i prefer Cinnamon i think (not that i've used it much at all.
<geirha> Well, it's just the default desktop environment. You can install and use any DE/WM you like
<Recusant> Yeah, i saw that i could install Cinnamon, which is why i decided to try to learn Ubuntu, rather than Mint. I build computers for charity, and XP is both too old and i don't have many licenses, so i looked at Linux. I've only just started.
<geirha> kubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu are also ubuntu btw. The only difference is that they have different default desktop environments
<Recusant> i've installed Edubuntu on an old laptop, but i didn't really see the point of it. I kind of expected easy access to the different age-group tools/games. But nothing was categorised that i could see so i'd have to spend hours going through picking stuff out. Maybe if i'd chosen the 'gnome' desktop in the install options.
<Recusant> I was going to put Xubuntu on the netbook, because i've read that it's lighter on resources.
<Recusant> Thanks for your info/help this evening. I'm off to bed (2200hrs) Nice to know i can come here.
<carolp> Hi there, back again. tonight I am working on another laptop with win7 collapsed!!
<carolp> Problem is I am trying to instal ubuntu 12 desktop as I did last night on another laptop, only this time UBUNTU has a non-moving process "ntfsresize -f -i /dev/sda2"
<carolp> on the hp laptop yesterday, I was offered the option to manually partition, but it has gone srtaight into auto partition on this tosh
<carolp> By the way how can I find a chat room for fixing Furbys? Multitaskng here ...
<carolp> sorry, that was offtoppic  whoops!
<duanedesign> hello carolp
<carolp> hi duane
<duanedesign> carolp: what version of Windows did you have?
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> sorry you said Win7
<duanedesign> I am not immediately sure what the problem might be. I am poking around in some bugs to see if I can find anything
<carolp> it's rubbish, but everybody I know still buys it
<carolp> might be some laptops need a switch to find the option, but which and how?
<carolp> On the hp last night I found that all of the disk was partitioneed -4 - for win7. This non-moving - can't say stopped! - process may be having the same hard time I had last night finding sufficient space ...
<carolp> I have tried running sudo partman outside the instal but can't write the files and logs required on the disk!
<carolp> onto the disc
<duanedesign> carolp:  On the Live CD  you can go to System > Administration > GParted and resize your partitions before running the installer
<duanedesign> actually that is probably a little different in Ubuntu 12.04
<duanedesign> gparted could probably be found by opening the Dash (by clicking the Ubuntu icon in the top left) and typing in gparted
<wilee-nilee> windows 7 has its own partitioner as well.
<duanedesign> true. If you use the Windows partitioner be sure to defrag the disk first, The linux partitioners dont care about this step.
<carolp> can't start win7 which is why I am installing ubuntu so that my mate can at least get at the precious stuff. Being a windozer I have to make it as simple as possible for them using ubuntu :D
<carolp> I have quit the installation, but ntfsresize is still "running" - should I kill it?
<geirha> carolp: how much did you resize it?
<carolp> it went straight into auto partition - no manually partitioning offered
<carolp> I've forgotten - the time , column 7 in ps -edf measures what? because it has gon eup from O to OO:OO:O1
<duanedesign> Time
<carolp> as in processng time or tme elapsed? If processing time it might still be doing something?
<duanedesign> The cumulative execution time for the process
<duanedesign> so the processing time
<duanedesign> I hate to tell someone to quit the installer...but if it is stuck you might not have any other option
<carolp> already quit the installer, now watching ntfsresize
<carolp> it's been on that one for a long time - is it safe to kill it?
<duanedesign> that is what I would probably do.
<carolp> Been tracking through the pids and found it is resizing after "activate-dmraid" - is this perhaps significant?
<carolp> ok ntfsresize killed, gparted now scanning - I'll keep you posted? thanks for your help so far.
<duanedesign> dont think that is significant unless you have a RAID setup
<carolp> I don't
<duanedesign> kk
<ack> My computer screen is black after loading Ubuntu, need a touch to see ?   can anyone help
<thewrath> hey all
<ack> I have the black screen of death
<carolp> ntfsresize --info --force --no-progress-bar /dev/sda2   is what gparted is hung on, "Houston, we have a problem"
<wilee-nilee> ack, Loaded means installed?
<thewrath> ack it could be kernel panic
<thewrath> how hard is it to set up a mail server on Ubuntu?
<thewrath> I have a domain name but want to verify
<carolp> so it finally sorted itself - there is some kind of problem with the windows partition /dev/sda2 which stalls ntfsresize during both instal and gparted. I have manually created / and /boot and I shall keep you posted as I proceed
<thewrath> exit
<t4nk803> What is a good book or online tutorial that I can get to become comfortable experimenting with my linux machine?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-14
<carolp> I'm leaving the instal to run overnight - what's left of it - hopefully it will have got past the ntfsresize ...
<jasonwilliams78> hello guys
<jasonwilliams78> newbie here
<jasonwilliams78> majoring in information security at Devry Univ
<philballew> jasonwilliams78, nice!
<jasonwilliams78> hi
<jasonwilliams78> phil
<jasonwilliams78> you still there
<jasonwilliams78> philballew: sorry just learning how to use this
<madbird> Hallo all,
<madbird> I have some questions about ubunt needing network and security skills, can anybody help me?
<ntwrk_keith> Ugh
<ntwrk_keith> I dont get CUPS
<ntwrk_keith> I can print to my print server (test pages) but I can print from certain programs like notepad for foxit pdf reader
<holstein> ntwrk_keith: can you print any pdf?
<ntwrk_keith> holstein
<holstein> ntwrk_keith: i would open gedit and print something from there
<ntwrk_keith> I think its an issue on my Windows 7 machine. Was looking through Event Viewer and I see several erros on the PrintService
<holstein> ok
<ntwrk_keith> Need to figure out what this error means now. Thanks though
<ntwrk_keith> Ok now this is a cups issue
<ntwrk_keith> I turned off "Enable Advanced features" in the printer properties and i can print from notepad now
<ntwrk_keith> when i print from pdf program, i dont see the error anymore and i see the job completed in the CUPS administration page. the printer starts to make sounds and move the rollers but never prints
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. I've tried just about everything to configure a Wacom Bamboo to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, following each official and forum guide I could find. It still isn't recognised, and I'm really stuck. Can anyone offer a hand?
<helpmehelpme> moin all
<helpmehelpme> I have 3 drives in the machine and was having trouble booting after install.  I went to bios and noticed that I could use them as raid5...hohohoho.  So I setup raid 5 via bios and reinstalled.  Installer says it fails when writing grub.  I was so looking forward to striped :(  it failed again  says Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed  This is a fatal error.  OK.
<helpmehelpme> i thought grub installed in /boot
<helpmehelpme> grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_cbhicgebih_RAIDVOL0p1 does not work
<helpmehelpme> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted)
<helpmehelpme> got that from gparted
<Titomen> i need some guidance...before i do the hard work of reinstalling everything i need to understand why on the md0 i cannot add sdb1..please help http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_18-23-44_705-hC9Bf3pX.jpg
